#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Общение >  > > >  >  > Вопросы по буддизму >  > > >  >  >  Вопрос по буддийским монастырям

## Евгений Ларионов

Всем доброго времени суток. 
Я наверное не буду вдаваться в подробности своего прошлого, если позволите, а перейду к сути моей проблемы. В общем, я столкнулся с тем, что я не знаю что дальше делать со своей жизнью. В последнее время все больше осознаю, что ни одна из перспектив, которые я могу для себя придумать, не вызывают у меня интереса.
Я не буддист и с буддизмом я знаком относительно слабо, хотя конечно больше среднеобывательского. Интересовался им раньше с точки зрения культурологии и истории. Сейчас думаю, что буддизм очень даже мог бы помочь мне разобрать барадак в голове по полочкам.

Живу я в Питере. Никакие обязательства или связи на месте меня не держат. Зато есть большое желание съездить в монастырь и пожить при нем какое-то время.

В интернете я смог найти информацию только о монастырях в забайкалье, а еще каком-то монастыре на урале (который по всей видимости к буддизму имеет довольно спорное отношение).  Я конечно ничего не имею как против путешествий, так и против бурятов, но все же это же за тридевять земель и просто так ехать за тысячи километров не очень хотелось бы. В связи с тем у меня есть несколько вопросов, ваши ответы на которые, мне бы очень хотелось послушать.

1. Как сделать так, чтобы меня приняли? Там вероятно будут выдвигаться какие-то требования к моим знаниям, к моей мотивации или к чему-то еще. Какие?
2. Могут ли вообще принять не буддиста? Да еще и на таких специфических условиях.
3. В какое место лучше обращаться? Не хотелось бы попасть к некомпетентым людям или к тем, для кого буддизм - это что-то вроде бизнеса, карьеры или части политической идеологии. Также не хотелось бы оказаться участником нью-эйдж детского утренника или мероприятия по относительно честному отъему денег у населения. 
С другой стороны, хотелось бы попасть хоть куда-то)
4. Нет ли монастырей поближе?
5. Есть ли смысл интресоваться монастырями в других странах? Английский мой довольно посредственный, а других языков я не знаю. Да и вообще, не хотелось бы тоже из огня да в полымя вроде ехать через пол мира, медитировать по 8 часов в день в одной позе или голодать. Все-таки хотелось бы что-то более реальное.

Я человек неконфликтный, если специально меня не драконить. Распорядков и работы, если таковая нужна, не боюсь. Я знаю, что направления в буддизме разные и монастыри тоже очень разные. Я бы хотел узнать о том, какие они вообще есть, где и как в них попасть, потому как четкой структурированной информации я не нашел.

----------


## Йен

http://ru.dipabhavan.org

----------

Говинда (17.12.2016)

----------


## Евгений Ларионов

> http://ru.dipabhavan.org


Про тайские ретрит-центры слышал. Но есть ли все же что-то подобное в России или ближнем зарубежье? В Таиланд как-то накладно ехать по финансам, плюс языковой барьер. В тайском не понимаю ни буквы.

----------


## Йен

Именно эти ретриты на русском )
Да, есть конечно и у нас, смотрите объявления на этом форуме.

http://board.buddhist.ru/forumdisplay.php?f=38

----------

Ассаджи (03.12.2016), Владимир Николаевич (02.12.2016)

----------


## Евгений Ларионов

> Именно эти ретриты на русском )
> Да, есть конечно и у нас, смотрите объявления на этом форуме.
> 
> http://board.buddhist.ru/forumdisplay.php?f=38


Да, я видел этот раздел. Не сочтите за дерзость, но мне показалось, что они проводятся раз в пятилетку и некоторые из них больше напоминают дома отдыха, чем ретриты.

----------


## Дубинин

Так разложите по полкам точнее условия задачи, и тогда и разговор будет (или не будет)- с владеющими информацией.
1. Язык Англ- плохой (для приехать и бытовой?)
2. Озвучить бюджет (к примеру на пожить в Дхарамсале месяц (резиденция Далай Ламы)
3. Хотелки точнее- просто пожить- сменить кардинально обстановку.., или поучиться, набрать инфу и пр..
...

----------


## Антарадхана

Буду краток: учитывая исходные условия - затея крайне неудачная.

----------

Raudex (02.12.2016)

----------


## Евгений Ларионов

> 1. Язык Англ- плохой (для приехать и бытовой?)


Смогу обьясниться в кафе или на ресепшене в отеле. Вряд ли больше.




> 2. Озвучить бюджет (к примеру на пожить в Дхарамсале месяц (резиденция Далай Ламы)


Сейчас в районе тысячи евро.




> 3. Хотелки точнее- просто пожить- сменить кардинально обстановку.., или поучиться, набрать инфу и пр..
> ...


Было бы очень интересно лучше познакомиться с буддийской традицией и культурой. Но все же главным мотивом выступает, как вы говорите, желание "сменить обстановку". Хотя скорее хочется понять, что делать дальше. Чем и плох для меня какой-нибудь несколькодневный ретрит в Питере, даже если бы мне и удалось таковой найти. Это будет напоминать мне некий тайм-аут. Может я ошибаюсь, но с подобным успехом я мог бы сьездить отдохнуть куда-нибудь. Как мне казалось, если же время будем более долгое, менее определенное, а задача у меня и людей вокруг менее конкретная, то вероятность прочистки мозгов выше.
То есть я не хочу сказать, что это был бы плохой или бесполезный или неинтересный опыт. Просто мне кажется, что это ничего не изменит в моем мышлении. Может я не прав.
Если я говорю ерунду, поправьте.




> Буду краток: учитывая исходные условия - затея крайне неудачная.


Совсем все мрачно? Почему?

----------


## Ануруддха

В России нет буддийских монастырей готовых принять мирянина на временное проживание, обучение, ретрит. Здесь практичнее смотреть в сторону Азии - ретритных буддийских центров там множество, оплата как правило - пожертвования. А долететь туда может оказаться дешевле чем долететь или доехать до Бурятии (парадокс российских авиалиний). 

Возможно еще стоит обратить внимание на курсы медитации по Гоенке, у них хорошая организация ретрита и они позиционируют себя как вне буддийскую организацию но фактически с буддийским подходом  :Smilie: .

----------

Thaitali (02.12.2016), Владимир Николаевич (02.12.2016), Евгений Ларионов (02.12.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (04.12.2016)

----------


## Дубинин

> Совсем все мрачно? Почему?


Ну прежде всего из за языка, и скудного бюджета. (а идея пожить в "тихом уютном монастыре на чашки риса с мудрым гурой издали лапочащем непонятно и указующем обучающе на Луну- сие есть навеянное- и ложное))- реально всё циничней и банальней). 
(говорю за "тибетский вариант"- без денег и языка- прямо не возможно задуманное). Лучше перезагрузиться в "Вааламском- нашем варианте" (для смены бытия)- но не вникая и набрать книжек по интересам. (просто на вскидку буддийский вариант на ум не приходит- для означенных условий))

----------

Алик (07.12.2016), Фил (02.12.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (04.12.2016)

----------


## Евгений Ларионов

> Ну прежде всего из за языка, и скудного бюджета. (а идея пожить в "тихом уютном монастыре на чашки риса с мудрым гурой издали лапочащем непонятно и указующем обучающе на Луну- сие есть навеянное- и ложное))


Нет, я понимаю, что наив) Но нельзя же сдаваться так сразу))




> говорю за "тибетский вариант"- без денег и языка- прямо не возможно задуманное). Лучше перезагрузиться в "Вааламском- нашем варианте" (для смены бытия)- но не вникая и набрать книжек по интересам. (просто на вскидку буддийский вариант на ум не приходит- для означенных условий))


Мне эта затея как-то не очень нравится. К христианам отношусь нейтрально. Но боюсь почувствовать в таком монастыре, что мне промывают мозги. Или что я лицемерю, находясь среди них. Я ж все-таки не пансионат ол инклюзив хочу лишь бы где.

----------


## Дубинин

> Мне эта затея как-то не очень нравится. К христианам отношусь нейтрально. Но боюсь почувствовать в таком монастыре, что мне промывают мозги. Или что я лицемерю, находясь среди них. Я ж все-таки не пансионат ол инклюзив хочу лишь бы где.


Буддийский промыв мозгов, конечно свежее для "перезагрузки"- но язык-деньги :Frown: .. а так да- боритесь))

----------


## Йен

> Смогу обьясниться в кафе или на ресепшене в отеле. Вряд ли больше.
> 
> Сейчас в районе тысячи


Чтобы скромно месяц в Тае прожить, надо примерно штуку баксов и пять сотен на билеты туда-обратно. Подкопите и езжайте, неделя на ретрит и три на обдумывание полученного опыта, да на отдых )

----------


## Евгений Ларионов

> Чтобы скромно месяц в Тае прожить, надо примерно штуку баксов и пять сотен на билеты туда-обратно. Подкопите и езжайте, неделя на ретрит и три на обдумывание полученного опыта, да на отдых )


Зачем нужна штука баксов для жилья в Таиланде? Там жилье и продукты дешевле, чем в России, в которой я не так уж и скромно живу на вдвое меньшую сумму в месяц.

----------


## Йен

> Зачем нужна штука баксов для жилья в Таиланде? Там жилье и продукты дешевле, чем в России, в которой я не так уж и скромно живу на вдвое меньшую сумму в месяц.


Я же не знаю сколько вы тратите на питание и какое жилье будете снимать, потому и сказал - примерно, и потому что я примерно столько трачу )

Продукты не все дешевле, например овсяные хлопья в два раза дороже, а рис коричневый так же стоит.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (04.12.2016)

----------


## Евгений Ларионов

> Буддийский промыв мозгов, конечно свежее для "перезагрузки"- но язык-деньги.. а так да- боритесь))


Думаю, что в буддисйких монастырях промывают мозги намного меньше и большей пользе)




> Я же не знаю сколько вы тратите на питание и какое жилье будете снимать, потому и сказал - примерно, и потому что я примерно столько трачу )
> 
> Продукты не все дешевле, например овсяные хлопья в два раза дороже, а рис коричневый так же стоит.


Зачем же есть овсяные хлопья в Таиланде?) У них своя кухня. Конечно к ней надо приспосабливаться. А так конечно, если я захочу купить творога и бородинского хлебушка, то вряд ли это выйдет дешевле, чем в России))

----------


## Йен

> Зачем же есть овсяные хлопья в Таиланде?) У них своя кухня. Конечно к ней надо приспосабливаться. А так конечно, если я захочу купить творога и бородинского хлебушка, то вряд ли это выйдет дешевле, чем в России))


У меня от тайской с жкт проблемы, особенно от уличных кафэшек и лотков. Творога в магазинах вообще нет, если только в русской лавке, и я его сам делаю )

----------


## Евгений Ларионов

> У меня от тайской с жкт проблемы, особенно от уличных кафэшек и лотков. Творога в магазинах вообще нет, если только в русской лавке, и я его сам делаю )


Прямо в Таиланде? Приучаете местных к божественной русской кухне?  :Smilie: 
Все же если немного ближе к теме. Насколько понял, монастырь мне не светит. Из перспектив вижу для себя пока ретрит в России или ехать полуголодранцем на ретрит в Таиланде.
В самом деле есть билеты за 500 евро туда-обратно?

----------


## Дубинин

Так вы, не теряя времени- начинайте "перезагружаться" здесь прям- путём хитрости: "я новичок- люблю буддизм- научите жить- о мудрейшие.."- так тут вообще даром и не вставая от компа- так загрузят- что перезагруз просто не избежен ( главное грамотный подогрев не ослабевать- "да..да - вы такой умный, а вот это что.. ух- ты!.."))

----------

Алик (07.12.2016)

----------


## Евгений Ларионов

> Так вы, не теряя времени- начинайте "перезагружаться" здесь прям- путём хитрости: "я новичок- люблю буддизм- научите жить- о мудрейшие.."- так тут вообще даром и не вставая от компа- так загрузят- что перезагруз просто не избежен ( главное грамотный подогрев не ослабевать- "да..да - вы такой умный, а вот это что.. ух- ты!.."))


Что-то мне не кажется, что можно перезагрузиться, сидя за компом, даже если кто-то или пусть лично вы ооолчень умный)

И вообще какой-то странный это термин - перезагрузка. Жизненная ситуация у меня довольно бессмысленная и беспощадная для такого юмора, уж извиняйте.

----------


## Дубинин

> Что-то мне не кажется, что можно перезагрузиться, сидя за компом, даже если кто-то или пусть лично вы ооолчень умный)


Тут на этом стадо собак съели- годами тренятся. (а реально тут и профи есть от психологов- астрологов- колдунов- тантристов..- до реальных буддийских монахов и биологов и иных учёных дядек..)

----------


## Евгений Ларионов

> Тут на этом стадо собак съели- годами тренятся. (а реально тут и профи есть от психологов- астрологов- колдунов- тантристов..- до реальных буддийских монахов и биологов и иных учёных дядек..)


Тогда я был бы очень признателен буддийским дядькам и ученым колдунам-астрологам, если бы у них появились еще какие-нибудь конструктивные мысли по существу вопроса  :Smilie:

----------


## Дубинин

> Тогда я был бы очень признателен буддийским дядькам и ученым колдунам-астрологам, если бы у них появились еще какие-нибудь конструктивные мысли по существу вопроса


Если "существо вопроса"- всё ещё из вашего первого поста- то жёсткость "вводных", резко ограничило предложения. А если вы о "за поговорить- спросить?"- так чур вы первый))

----------


## Евгений Ларионов

> Если "существо вопроса"- всё ещё из вашего первого поста- то жёсткость "вводных", резко ограничило предложения. А если вы о "за поговорить- спросить?"- так чур вы первый))


Поговорить о чем? О твороге в Таиланде?)
А монастыри в Бурятии и Калмыкии чем занимаются? Как туда попасть?
А тот, что на Урале, там как вообще?
Надеюсь, не очень лапотные вопросы.

----------


## Дубинин

Сорри- сорри, о твороге не будем.

----------


## Евгений Ларионов

> Сорри- сорри, о твороге не будем.


Да нет, можно и о твороге. Но желательно о твороге не здесь)

----------

Дубинин (02.12.2016)

----------


## Фил

> А тот, что на Урале, там как вообще?


 В Качканаре что-ли?

----------


## Евгений Ларионов

> В Качканаре что-ли?



Да. Шат Тчуп Линг.

----------


## Дубинин

Можете написать вот сему русскоговорящему буряту- на фейс-бук, он весьма демократичен- является настоятелем небольшого монастыря во Франции (взаправдашнего- освящённого Далай Ламой), он ориентируется в реалиях Индии- Бурятии- Калмыкии- России- на интересующий вас предмет.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (02.12.2016), Евгений Ларионов (02.12.2016), Максим Николавич (02.12.2016), Пема Дролкар (03.12.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (04.12.2016)

----------


## Йен

> Прямо в Таиланде? Приучаете местных к божественной русской кухне? 
> Все же если немного ближе к теме. Насколько понял, монастырь мне не светит. Из перспектив вижу для себя пока ретрит в России или ехать полуголодранцем на ретрит в Таиланде.
> В самом деле есть билеты за 500 евро туда-обратно?


Творог не проблема сделать где угодно, если есть молоко, кисломолочка и мультиварка )
Билеты последний раз в сентябре покупал, Аэрофлот, Мск - Бангкок-Мск, за 28 тыс руб.

----------

Евгений Ларионов (02.12.2016)

----------


## Thaitali

> я столкнулся с тем, что я не знаю что дальше делать со своей жизнью.


Присоединяюсь к совету съездить в монастырь  в Таиланд, но если готовы не только познакомиться с буддизмом, но и медитировать. Билеты можно найти дешевые, горящие, визы не надо, проживание, транспорт и еда дешевые. Школьного английского достаточно.

Или начать в курсов випассаны Гоенки - бюджетно и перезагрузка хорошая.
Обычно после курса медитации приходит понимание - что дальше делать со своей жизнью.

----------

Ануруддха (02.12.2016), Пема Дролкар (03.12.2016)

----------


## Ануруддха

> Да. Шат Тчуп Линг.


Не нужно туда ездить за буддизмом, только если вас интересует самодеятельность.

----------

Евгений Ларионов (02.12.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Всем доброго времени суток. 
> ....
> Я человек неконфликтный, если специально меня не драконить. Распорядков и работы, если таковая нужна, не боюсь. Я знаю, что направления в буддизме разные и монастыри тоже очень разные. Я бы хотел узнать о том, какие они вообще есть, где и как в них попасть, потому как четкой структурированной информации я не нашел.


Доброго времени суток.

А попробуйте, может  для начала, по буддийским центрам походить. Благо в СПб их немало, даже Дацан есть. Да и Москва рядышком.
Пообщаетесь с буддийскими сообществами вживую, почувствуете атмосферу той или иной традиции или линии, где какие приоритеты, где какие на что акценты...

Там уже раззнакомившись, обтеревшись и более определившись - узнаете где какие ретриты\затворы пройти можно. Более осознано решите по каким практикам, линиям, традициям... А главное узнаете с чего начать, а то затвор без подготовки и навыка может тааакуую "перезагрузку' : ) дать(даже  недельный), а скорее может вообще ничего не даст, а может даже неумелый навык практики выработать : ( , если без готовности.

----------


## Дубинин

> Доброго времени суток.
> 
> А попробуйте, может  для начала, по буддийским центрам походить. Благо в СПб их немало, даже Дацан есть. Да и Москва рядышком.
> Пообщаетесь с буддийскими сообществами вживую, почувствуете атмосферу той или иной традиции или линии, где какие приоритеты, где какие на что акценты...
> 
> Там уже раззнакомившись, обтеревшись и более определившись - узнаете где какие ретриты\затворы пройти можно. Более осознано решите по каким практикам, линиям, традициям... А главное узнаете с чего начать, а то затвор без подготовки и навыка может тааакуую "перезагрузку' : ) дать(даже  недельный), а скорее может вообще ничего не даст, а может даже неумелый навык практики выработать : ( , если без готовности.


Намекали уже, человек выставил "условия", и о "твороге"- говорить в другой теме предлагает.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (02.12.2016)

----------


## Максим Николавич

> Можете написать вот сему русскоговорящему буряту- на фейс-бук, он весьма демократичен- является настоятелем небольшого монастыря во Франции (взаправдашнего- освящённого Далай Ламой), он ориентируется в реалиях Индии- Бурятии- Калмыкии- России- на интересующий вас предмет.


Самый лучший вариант!

----------


## Фил

> В Качканаре есть Буддийский монастырь - по крайней мере так они называют свою обитель. Условия там достаточно суровые и Дхарма трактуется своеобразно, но вас думаю это не смутит, так как вы ещё не глубоко вникали в Учение Победителя.


 Ну вот Павлов назвал это "самодеятельностью".
А чем занимается азиат в Таиланде с трудом говорящий по английски - как понять?

----------


## Антарадхана

> Совсем все мрачно? Почему?


Потому-что очень напоминает: "иди туда - не знаю куда, найди то - не знаю что". Разумнее для начала познакомиться с буддизмом, понять что такое Дхамма, почитать литературу, сутты, хотя бы год-два на это потратить. Вполне может оказаться, что буддизм далек от ваших представлений о нем. А просто так ехать в монастырь неизвестной вам религии, как то странно. Для "перезагрузки" дешевле и проще месяц на природе в палатке пожить.

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

http://www.buddhavihara.ru/ лен.область
я не был в этом центре. 
сьездийте, отпишитесь

----------

Владимир Николаевич (03.12.2016), Евгений Ларионов (03.12.2016)

----------


## Евгений Ларионов

> а то затвор без подготовки и навыка может тааакуую "перезагрузку' : ) дать(даже  недельный)


Это какую?)




> а скорее может вообще ничего не даст


Я конечно достоверно не знаю, но мне почему-то кажется, это ближе к истине)




> Разумнее для начала познакомиться с буддизмом, понять что такое Дхамма, почитать литературу, сутты, хотя бы год-два на это потратить


Но что делать то я не знаю прямо сейчас, а не через год-два)




> Ну вот Павлов назвал это "самодеятельностью".
> А чем занимается азиат в Таиланде с трудом говорящий по английски - как понять?


Мне было бы также очень интересно узнать ответ на этот вопрос. А также, не являются ли самодеятельностью несколькодневные ретриты в Питере. И как вообще отличить самодеятельность от несамодеятельности.

----------


## Антарадхана

> Но что делать то я не знаю прямо сейчас, а не через год-два)


Не совсем понял... Вы не знаете чем вам заняться, и считаете, что поездка в буддийский монастырь, без какого либо знания буддийской доктрины, поможет вам развеять тоску и найти смысл жизни? Как человек, имеющий некоторое представление о жизни в буддийском монастыре, скажу вам, что таким образом вы точно поставленных задач не решите. Поэтому гораздо более полезным будет заняться изучением буддийской доктрины, прежде чем куда-либо ехать, т.е. этим "прямо сейчас" и заняться.

----------


## Евгений Ларионов

> Не совсем понял... Вы не знаете чем вам заняться, и считаете, что поездка в буддийский монастырь, без какого либо знания буддийской доктрины, поможет вам развеять тоску и найти смысл жизни?


Вы что-то очень уж утрируете. Наверное не надо искать в моих словах смысл, которого в них нет. Я туда не за смыслом жизни еду. А помолчать, на людей посмотреть, мысли в порядок привести, послушать, что говорят. 




> Как человек, имеющий некоторое представление о жизни в буддийском монастыре, скажу вам, что таким образом вы точно поставленных задач не решите.


Если хотите, то мне нечем заняться, кроме как в монастыре пожить. Я бы, может, вообще в армию сходил бы. Но уже не получится.




> Поэтому гораздо более полезным будет заняться изучением буддийской доктрины, прежде чем куда-либо ехать, т.е. этим "прямо сейчас" и заняться.


Почему вы думаете, что это вообще полезно, не говоря уже о том, что это полезнее того, что хочу я?

----------


## Антарадхана

Если вы из СПб, то можете сходить в питерскую общину тхеравады http://www.spb.theravada.ru/raspisaniye_spb.htm Пообщаетесь там в живую с монахом и с людьми, которые бывали в монастырях и на ретритах в странах Азии.

----------

Евгений Ларионов (03.12.2016)

----------


## Йен

> Ну вот Павлов назвал это "самодеятельностью".
> А чем занимается азиат в Таиланде с трудом говорящий по английски - как понять?


Что за азиат с трудом говорящий по аглицки? )

----------


## Фил

> Что за азиат с трудом говорящий по аглицки? )


К примеру....Геше Тинлей?
Вот как понять: чоткий он или мутный?
Но это так, к примеру  :Smilie:

----------


## Фил

> Вы что-то очень уж утрируете. Наверное не надо искать в моих словах смысл, которого в них нет. Я туда не за смыслом жизни еду. А помолчать, на людей посмотреть, мысли в порядок привести, послушать, что говорят. 
> 
> 
> 
> Если хотите, то мне нечем заняться, кроме как в монастыре пожить. Я бы, может, вообще в армию сходил бы. Но уже не получится.
> 
> 
> 
> Почему вы думаете, что это вообще полезно, не говоря уже о том, что это полезнее того, что хочу я?


 А вы поищите сообщения пользователя Wolf. Он как раз таки туда (в монастырь) съездил и вышло все совсем не так.

----------


## Йен

> К примеру....Геше Тинлей?
> Вот как понять: чоткий он или мутный?
> Но это так, к примеру


Геше Тинлей в Таиланде? Я вообще-то человеку ссылку на определенный ретрит давал, где Тан Хуберт лекции читает.

----------


## Фил

А я - вообще....

----------


## Евгений Ларионов

> А вы поищите сообщения пользователя Wolf. Он как раз таки туда (в монастырь) съездил и вышло все совсем не так.


С этим Вольфом есть одна проблема. Такого пользователя нет на форуме)
А что именно вышло не так и что подразумевается под "так"?

----------


## Фил

Действительно....
Стерли его что-ли...
Но это Антарадхана и есть. Так что его советы имеют очень большой практический смысл.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (04.12.2016)

----------


## Евгений Ларионов

> Действительно....
> Стерли его что-ли...
> Но это Антарадхана и есть. Так что его советы имеют очень большой практический смысл.


Ага. Очень интересно. А что именно оказалось не так?


Король отправится во дворец  
И пьяный к себе в кабак, 
Ведь все не то, и все не так, 
Когда твоя девушка больна
Но что есть "то" и "так"?

----------


## Дубинин

> Ага. Очень интересно. А что именно оказалось не так?


Это очень печальная но поучительная история (но как пример вам наооборот в "плюс" ибо монастырь реально перезагрузил). Сей Вольф раньше был вполне достойным фанатикам Тибетского буддизма, потом фанатиком Тхеравады (буддизм который в Таиланде), а потом съездив- и пожив в монастыре стал "отрицальщиком религий и гнусным типом, а потом вразумился, и теперь он снова фанатик Тхеравады- достойный член сего общества!
(но вам такое не грозит, ибо о буддизмах он знал весьма не мало- перед опасными экспериментами,а у вас вдруг наоборот случится.. :EEK!: )

----------


## Евгений Ларионов

> Это очень печальная но поучительная история (но как пример вам наооборот в "плюс" ибо монастырь реально перезагрузил). Сей Вольф раньше был вполне достойным фанатикам Тибетского буддизма, потом фанатиком Тхеравады (буддизм который в Таиланде), а потом съездив- и пожив в монастыре стал "отрицальщиком религий и гнусным типом, а потом вразумился, и теперь он снова фанатик Тхеравады- достойный член сего общества!


Ну я не думаю, что от моего приезда в монастырь разверзнуться небесные хляби, и я внемлю горний ангелов полёт)
Я бы пожалуй просто хотел на время сменить информационное пространство на менее хаотичное, людей вокруг на менее замороченных, а еще занять свою голову чем-то менее суетливым.
Радость была бы, если бы кормили не баландой и палками по голове не стучали, как в китайских фильмах))
Но в Тае для европейцев такого наверное нет. Там слишком любят туристов и их деньги)

Еще было бы очень интересно послушать самого Вольфа. Вероятно у него несколько иная точка зрения  :Smilie:

----------


## Дубинин

> Ну я не думаю, что от моего приезда в монастырь разверзнуться небесные хляби, и я внемлю горний ангелов полёт)
> Я бы пожалуй просто хотел на время сменить информационное пространство на менее хаотичное, людей вокруг на менее замороченных, а еще занять свою голову чем-то менее суетливым.
> Радость была бы, если бы кормили не баландой и палками по голове не стучали, как в китайских фильмах))
> Но в Тае для европейцев такого наверное нет. Там слишком любят туристов и их деньги)
> 
> Еще было бы очень интересно послушать самого Вольфа. Вероятно у него несколько иная точка зрения


Так он вам под личиной    @*Антарадхана*  - переодевшись из вольфьей шкуры- и вещал- скоро появится)) (он же Леонид Ш если не путаю в момент "отрицалова в Тае как- раз (последнее фото)))

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Но что делать то я не знаю прямо сейчас, а не через год-два)
> .


Походить по буддийским центрам, пообщаться с практикующими, узнать о буддийских наставниках...
Кто из наставников чему учит, кто что обещает в результате. Каковы успехи учеников, соответствуют ли они обещаниям, ожиданиям и надобностям. Хотители ли Вы, чтоб у Вас произошли конкретно такие изменения, то ли это что Вам нужно...
И лучше потратить на такие поиски и выбор некоторое время, чем сразу тратить время, усилия и деньги неизвестно на что и неизвестно что получить в замен.

----------

Евгений Ларионов (03.12.2016)

----------


## Евгений Ларионов

> Походить по буддийским центрам, пообщаться с практикующими, узнать о буддийских наставниках...
> Кто из наставников чему учит, кто что обещает в результате. Каковы успехи учеников, соответствуют ли они обещаниям, ожиданиям и надобностям. Хотители ли Вы, чтоб у Вас произошли конкретно такие изменения, то ли это что Вам нужно...
> И лучше потратить на такие поиски и выбор некоторое время, чем сразу тратить время, усилия и деньги неизвестно на что и неизвестно что получить в замен.


Это очень здраво звучит, и этим я и займусь. Но вообще на форуме я именно с этой целью, пожалуй.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (03.12.2016)

----------


## Йен

> Но вообще на форуме я именно с этой целью, пожалуй.


Если коротко, то Будда учил, что существует дукха (неудовлетворенность, страдания, боль, уныние, неполучение желаемого, в общем - когда фигово), причина этого - пристрастие, дукху можно прекратить в ниббане (нирване), путь ведущий к прекращению дукхи - Благородный Восьмеричный Путь.
Вы испытываете дукху? вам нужно это прекращение?

----------


## Шавырин

> Если коротко, то Будда учил, что существует дукха (неудовлетворенность, страдания, боль, уныние, неполучение желаемого, в общем - когда фигово), причина этого - пристрастие, дукху можно прекратить в ниббане (нирване), путь ведущий к прекращению дукхи - Благородный Восьмеричный Путь.
> *Вы испытываете дукху? вам нужно это прекращение?*


Тут так и хочется воскликнуть " тогда мы идём к вам !" (с) 

Но буддисты настолько ленивы , что сами никуда не ходят  :Smilie:

----------


## Фил

> Тут так и хочется воскликнуть " тогда мы идём к вам !" (с) 
> 
> Но буддисты настолько ленивы , что сами никуда не ходят


да уж не Свидетели Иеговы  :Smilie:

----------

Шавырин (03.12.2016)

----------


## Йен

Вообще-то буддийские монахи ходят каждое утро - за подаянием, по крайней мере тхеравадинские, а дзенские еще и бегают ) 
Да и ежели человек не страдает или может ему дукха нравится, то зачем ему Учение )

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (04.12.2016)

----------


## Дубинин

> Вообще-то буддийские монахи ходят каждое утро - за подаянием, по крайней мере тхеравадинские, а дзенские еще и бегают ) 
> Да и ежели человек не страдает или может ему дукха нравится, то зачем ему Учение )


Дуккха нравится не может по определению (тот кто принял такое мировоззрение- тот в пакете получит и "неудовлетворительность" дуккха). А у топикозачинателя- мозги ещё не построили- по вашему- правильному, и от сель ему не нравятся или нравятся- весьма конкретные вещи, а вовсе не дуккха зловещая.

----------


## Ассаджи

> Я бы пожалуй просто хотел на время сменить информационное пространство на менее хаотичное, людей вокруг на менее замороченных, а еще занять свою голову чем-то менее суетливым.
> Радость была бы, если бы кормили не баландой и палками по голове не стучали, как в китайских фильмах))
> Но в Тае для европейцев такого наверное нет.


Есть. Гляньте: http://dhamma.ru/forum/index.php?topic=461.0

А прямо сейчас можно съездить в Украину: http://dhamma.ru/forum/index.php?topic=1708.0

----------

Thaitali (07.12.2016), Владимир Николаевич (03.12.2016)

----------


## Шавырин

> Вообще-то буддийские монахи ходят каждое утро - за подаянием, по крайней мере тхеравадинские, а дзенские еще и бегают )


Ходят и бегают те , кому это нужно  :Smilie: 

"Настоящему буддисту ничего не должно быть нужно !" (чёт я лозунгами заговорил  :Embarrassment: )

----------


## Евгений Ларионов

> Есть. Гляньте: http://dhamma.ru/forum/index.php?topic=461.0
> 
> А прямо сейчас можно съездить в Украину: http://dhamma.ru/forum/index.php?topic=1708.0


Не посмотреть со смартфона. Потом, когда до компа доберусь. Единственное, прямо сейчас я ни в монастырь, ни в ретрит не уйду. Только с нового года у меня появиться возможность.




> Вы испытываете дукху? вам нужно это прекращение?


Надо полагать, все его испытывают. И прекращение того, когда "фигово", нужно всем) Разве нет?





> "Настоящему буддисту ничего не должно быть нужно !" (чёт я лозунгами заговорил )


Мне все же кажется, что ничего не нужно будет только тогда, когда в гробу лежать будешь)

Дубинин
Мне кажется, или вы как-то скептически настроены к буддизму?)

----------


## Шавырин

> Мне все же кажется, что ничего не нужно будет только тогда, когда в гробу лежать будешь)


Это только кажется ))

----------


## Дубинин

> Дубинин
> Мне кажется, или вы как-то скептически настроены к буддизму?)


Я его главный защитник тут (а все эти книжники и фарисеи только прикидываются, буддистами (если бы верили в карму- перерождения, в то что большинство в "нижние миры" попадают, или день и ночь своей 12- членной зависимостью тяготились-бы, так тут кроме меня- защитника!- никого-бы и не осталось бы (некогда им бы было)-  я тут буддист только  :Smilie: )

----------

Алик (07.12.2016)

----------


## Йен

> Надо полагать, все его испытывают. И прекращение того, когда "фигово", нужно всем) Разве нет?


Наверное всем нужно, но, обычно, "фигово" задвигают на задний план, пользуясь анастезией в виде удовольствия, которое  временно и превращается в неудовлетворенность, или, например, алкоголем заливают "горе". Все это кардинально проблемы не решает. Решение многие искали, Будда тоже, и он нашел определенный метод.

----------


## Дубинин

> Наверное всем нужно, но, обычно, "фигово" задвигают на задний план, пользуясь анастезией в виде удовольствия, которое тоже временно и превращается в неудовлетворенность, или, например, алкоголем заливают "горе". Все это кардинально проблемы не решает. Решение многие искали, Будда тоже, и он нашел определенный метод.


А вот мне интересно у вас буддистов как:
1.Будда нашёл способ не страдать от чего-то ни было? 
2.Будда нашёл способ перестать хотеть решать эту проблему (хотеть не страдать)?
(интересно всё-же: Буддизм!- всё такое..)

----------


## Евгений Ларионов

> Я его главный защитник тут (а все эти книжники и фарисеи только прикидываются, буддистами (если бы верили в карму- перерождения, в то что большинство в "нижние миры" попадают, или день и ночь своей 12- членной зависимостью тяготились-бы, так тут кроме меня- защитника!- никого-бы и не осталось бы (некогда им бы было)-  я тут буддист только )


А, ну тогда ладно  :Big Grin:  




> Наверное всем нужно, но, обычно, "фигово" задвигают на задний план, пользуясь анастезией в виде удовольствия, которое  временно и превращается в неудовлетворенность, или, например, алкоголем заливают "горе". Все это кардинально проблемы не решает. Решение многие искали, Будда тоже, и он нашел определенный метод.


Увы, мне врачи не рекомендуют анестезироваться)) Да и сам не хочу больше.

----------


## Йен

> А вот мне интересно у вас буддистов как:
> 1.Будда нашёл способ не страдать от чего-то ни было? 
> 2.Будда нашёл способ перестать хотеть решать эту проблему (хотеть не страдать)?
> (интересно всё-же: Буддизм!- всё такое..)


У нас, буддистов, в итоге некому ни не страдать от чего-либо, ни переставать хотеть что-то решать, ни отвечать на дурацкие вопросы.

----------


## Евгений Ларионов

> У нас, буддистов, в итоге некому ни не страдать от чего-либо, ни переставать хотеть что-то решать, ни отвечать на дурацкие вопросы.


О, небольшой флейм на буддийском форуме) А бокс по переписке бывает у буддистов?  :Smilie:

----------


## Дубинин

> У нас, буддистов, в итоге некому ни не страдать от чего-либо, ни переставать хотеть что-то решать, ни отвечать на дурацкие вопросы.


Это то понятно что вопросы дурацкие (на том стоим!). И даже посыл понятен " а кесарю башлять или нет?.. не искушай Господа своего!". 

(это я к вопросу страха что некие злые православные попы- загрузить - дерзнут, а вот буддисты- ни- ни..)

----------


## Евгений Ларионов

> Это только кажется ))



А вы знаете людей, у которых иначе?)

----------


## Йен

> О, небольшой флейм на буддийском форуме) А бокс по переписке бывает у буддистов?


Один из обетов последователя Учения Будды - не вредить живым существам, включая клоунов и юродивых )

----------


## Дубинин

> А вы знаете людей, у которых иначе?)


Знаю я- я! Это вы самый и есть (который в гробу лежать никогда не будет и никогда не умрёт) (если верить в загробную жизнь- то по причинам- "загробья", а если атеист- то некому лежать и умирать (переживания "себя"- нету..)
(если что - то я юродивый- дебил- говорю тем местом- откуда- несёт (по обстоятельствам).. :Frown:  )

----------


## Евгений Ларионов

> Знаю я- я! Это вы самый и есть (который в гробу лежать никогда не будет и никогда не умрёт) (если верить в загробную жизнь- то по причинам- "загробья", а если атеист- то некому лежать и умирать (переживания "себя"- нету..)


С чего бы? Если человек, например, христианин, то страдать - это очень даже в почёте.
А если атеист - то вообще не понятно о чем речь. Живое существо может желать и может страдать. Что оно и делает.

Мой вопрос был о том, есть ли живые и не сказочные люди, у которых этого нет?

----------


## Дубинин

> С чего бы? Если человек, например, христианин, то страдать - это очень даже в почёте.
> А если атеист - то вообще не понятно о чем речь. Живое существо может желать и может страдать. Что оно и делает.
> 
> Мой вопрос был о том, есть ли живые и не сказочные люди, у которых этого нет?


Ответ был на это (#64)- в целом. (некий "я" не будет страдать после смерти (сие утверждение не верно("он" не может "не страдать" ни при загробье ни при атеизме- (некому- ибо не страдает только тот кто "есть"). А первую часть мы вообще не рассматриваем( о том что при жизни все страдают- по любому.. и иначе никак)

----------


## Евгений Ларионов

> Ответ был на это (#64)- в целом. (некий "я" не будет страдать после смерти (сие утверждение не верно("он" не может "не страдать" ни при загробье ни при атеизме- (некому- ибо не страдает только тот кто "есть"). А первую часть мы вообще не рассматриваем( о том что при жизни все страдают- по любому.. и иначе никак)


Мой вопрос был к Шавырину. Вдруг он думает иначе

----------


## Дубинин

> Мой вопрос был к Шавырину. Вдруг он думает иначе


Понятно. Но он вам ответил как я и не развернул ответ (а я развернул) (ну ещё строго говоря буддисту "настоящему"- испытывающему "прибежище в нирване" действительно ничего не нужно, ибо нирвана- есть "пресечение нужды" (не откидывание её и не следование ей), а не её удовлетворение))

----------


## Евгений Ларионов

> Понятно. Но он вам ответил как я и не развернул ответ (а я развернул) (ну ещё строго говоря буддисту "настоящему"- испытывающему "прибежище в нирване" действительно ничего не нужно, ибо нирвана- есть "пресечение нужды", а не её удовлетворение))


А если буддиста в нирване бить ногами по голове, ему тоже в самом деле ничего не нужно будет? Например, чтобы не били

----------


## Дубинин

Ну кто т.н. Прибежище (в нирване)- сильно реализовал, то да- так и есть. Этот товарищ- Арахант называется (во всяком случае так в варианте буддизма- в том, куда вас агитирую- тайском)

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (04.12.2016)

----------


## Евгений Ларионов

И такие люди бывают? Или это идеализированные представления? Или же вы вообще как-то слишком сейчас все утрируете?

----------


## Дубинин

> И такие люди бывают? Или это идеализированные представления? Или же вы вообще как-то слишком сейчас все утрируете?


Ну бывают. У них Араханты в Тайланде и иных ближних странах- случаются, но не часто (или близко к этому- ибо многие десятилетия в этом тренятся)
(сами поищите по запросам- "современные Араханты" или подобным..)

----------


## Бо

1. Если нет желания далеко ездить, можно пройти курс Випассаны в России. - Они недалеко от москвы строят ретритный центр. https://www.ru.dhamma.org/
2. Если не знаете языков - это хорошая возможность их изучить. Питер в этом смысле очень удобен, можно всегда найти иностранного собеседника. Это занятие займёт ваш мозг и избавит от бесполезных мыслей и вообще, изучая "новый язык приобретаешь новую душу", изучение языков стирает границы.
3. Если нечем заняться - можно заняться благотворительностью, вполне себе пристойное занятие, созвучное с буддийской практикой.
http://www.podari-zhizn.ru/main
https://www.rusfond.ru/

----------

Владимир Николаевич (03.12.2016), Евгений Ларионов (03.12.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (04.12.2016)

----------


## Евгений Ларионов

Ладно, заканчиваю с глупыми вопросами) Хотя честно говоря, не верится, что такое возможно. Без лоботомии)

----------


## Дубинин

> Ладно, заканчиваю с глупыми вопросами) Хотя честно говоря, не верится, что такое возможно. Без лоботомии)


Лоботомия- это когда "нечем", а тут иное- тут это только внешнее "лоботомное" поведение", а реально они могут вполне живчиками соображающими быть (но себе ничего не желающими и активничать только когда к ним другие домогаются с вопросами))

----------

Мяснов (04.12.2016)

----------


## Евгений Ларионов

> 1. Если нет желания далеко ездить, можно пройти курс Випассаны в России. - Они недалеко от москвы строят ретритный центр. https://www.ru.dhamma.org/
> 2. Если не знаете языков - это хорошая возможность их изучить. Питер в этом смысле очень удобен, можно всегда найти иностранного собеседника. Это занятие займёт ваш мозг и избавит от бесполезных мыслей и вообще, изучая "новый язык приобретаешь новую душу", изучение языков стирает границы.
> 3. Если нечем заняться - можно заняться благотворительностью, вполне себе пристойное занятие, созвучное с буддийской практикой.
> http://www.podari-zhizn.ru/main
> https://www.rusfond.ru/


1. Да, спасибо. Насколько я могу судить, именно с этого мне и надо начинать.
2. Для изучения языков нужен определенный настрой и возможности. В моих условиях это проблематично
3. Я думаю над тем, чтобы стать волонтером. А финансово... мне бы кто помог бы

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Ну я не думаю, что от моего приезда в монастырь разверзнуться небесные хляби, и я внемлю горний ангелов полёт)
> Я бы пожалуй просто хотел на время сменить информационное пространство на менее хаотичное, людей вокруг на менее замороченных, а еще занять свою голову чем-то менее суетливым.
> Радость была бы, если бы кормили не баландой и палками по голове не стучали, как в китайских фильмах))
> Но в Тае для европейцев такого наверное нет. Там слишком любят туристов и их деньги)
> 
> Еще было бы очень интересно послушать самого Вольфа. Вероятно у него несколько иная точка зрения


Да Вам надо просто по горящей путевке махнуть неважно куда поменять обстановку, чтоб уложиться в эту тыщонку, с Вашим английским Вам не до интеллектуалов, а в монастырях все та же рутинная жизнь. Надо смнить обстановку, и не более. На Валааме монахи ничего промывать Вам не станут. А если им удастся это, может, это самое ВАШЕ и есть))) Там тихо и спокойно, покушать можно не баланду, пожить и книжек почитать. 

Но я б лично махнула бы на море в Гоа, например. Или куда несет самолет, обычно в такой момент надо ориентироваться куда ветер занесет. 

Погрело бы солнцем голову и все б прошло) Но в южные тибетские монастыри Вас без специального пропуска не пустят. Лучше всего идея насчет Франции. Там есть русскоговорящий монах. Вопрос в том, а будет ли у него на Вас время, развлекать заскучавшего и надеющегося понять смысл жизни.))))

А ваще...может, жениться надо?))) Жену,собачку или кошечку завести.....или с парашютом прыгнуть....

----------


## Шавырин

> А вы знаете людей, у которых иначе?)

----------


## Евгений Ларионов

> Да Вам надо просто по горящей путевке махнуть неважно куда поменять обстановку, чтоб уложиться в эту тыщонку


У вас, конечно, намерения добрые, но настолько мимо, что даже не знаю что тут можно сказать)
Хотя погреть лысину на солнышке конечно было бы неплохо, но это ничего не изменило бы)




> Вопрос в том, а будет ли у него на Вас время, развлекать заскучавшего и надеющегося понять смысл жизни.))))


Если бы моей проблемой была скука, то проблем бы у меня не было) Смысл жизни - нечто слишком абстрактное. Примерно как Дед Мороз.




> А ваще...может, жениться надо?)))Жену


Только этой напасти мне не хватало для полного комплекта))




> собачку или кошечку завести.....или с парашютом прыгнуть....


У меня уже есть замечательный кот, вернее даже не один, а в двух экземплярах. И они, безусловно, прекрасны  :Smilie:  
Парашют не знаю как мне может помочь тут)




> ее. На Валааме монахи ничего промывать Вам не станут. А если им удастся это, может, это самое ВАШЕ и есть))) Там тихо и спокойно, покушать можно не баланду, пожить и книжек почитать.


А вы случайно не в курсе, какой там распорядок дня и правила приема? О чем там разговаривают с тобой и насколько там надо верить в их добрые, но наивные сказки?

----------


## Дубинин

> Если бы моей проблемой была скука, то проблем бы у меня не было) Смысл жизни - нечто слишком абстрактное. Примерно как Дед Мороз...


Так пишите уже проблемы скорее, всех уже измучили- заинтриговали (это-же форум- тут даже не попу говорить, а всё равно что встречному бомжу- т.е. откровенно как перед Всевышнем можно! (и нам интерес- в чужие раны потыкать.. и вам вдруг польза какая..)

----------


## Фил

Парашют - это социально одобряемая эндорфиновая наркомания. Нужно быть искусным самообманщиком, чтобы на это подсесть.
Надолго этого не хватит.
Но, попробуйте, если не прыгали - все поймете.

----------


## Евгений Ларионов

> Так пишите уже проблемы скорее, всех уже измучили- заинтриговали (это-же форум- тут даже не попу говорить, а всё равно что встречному бомжу- т.е. откровенно как перед Всевышнем можно! (и нам интерес- в чужие раны потыкать.. и вам вдруг польза какая..)


Да ну, нужна вам эта программа "максимум"?  :Big Grin:  Скандалы, интриги, расследования.

Ну если очень хочется, то могу в личку. Вы же главный буддист, а главный буддист наверное очень порядочный человек))

----------


## Евгений Ларионов

> Парашют - это социально одобряемая эндорфиновая наркомания. Нужно быть искусным самообманщиком, чтобы на это подсесть.
> Надолго этого не хватит.
> Но, попробуйте, если не прыгали - все поймете.


С парапланом летал. Если честно, ничего особо не почувствовал. Только волнение на старте. 
Вообще не люблю такого рода развлечения. Ну может торкнет на несколько раз. Но вот сейчас, сидя на диване мысли о парашюте примерно такие: "да ну его нафиг)"

----------

Фил (03.12.2016)

----------


## Дубинин

> Парашют - это социально одобряемая эндорфиновая наркомания. Нужно быть искусным самообманщиком, чтобы на это подсесть.
> Надолго этого не хватит.
> Но, попробуйте, если не прыгали - все поймете.


Это не всем дано, тут нужны особочувствительные врождённо- рецепторы к этой стимуляции (адреналин-дофамин..), (как не все игроманами быть могут, но все никак не насытятся переключая каналы телевизора или ходят по сайтам вечно "предвкушая" (сила рабства и грубости воздействия у всех разная)

----------

Алик (07.12.2016), Фил (03.12.2016)

----------


## Дубинин

> Да ну, нужна вам эта программа "максимум"?  Скандалы, интриги, расследования.
> 
> Ну если очень хочется, то могу в личку. Вы же главный буддист, а главный буддист наверное очень порядочный человек))


Не в личку это работа моя (с людьми я работаю), а форум это особое место- тут себя эксбицианируешь и  несерьёзно- серьёзное переживаешь- форум лучше.

----------


## Евгений Ларионов

> Не в личку это работа моя (с людьми я работаю), а форум это особое место- тут себя эксбицианируешь и  несерьёзно- серьёзное переживаешь- форум лучше.


Что-то у меня совсем нет желания побывать на передаче Андрея Малахова)
Так что все же или в личку, или лучше не надо.
Тем более, что какая разница, какое было прошлое. Главное ведь настоящее и будущее

----------


## Дубинин

> Что-то у меня совсем нет желания побывать на передаче Андрея Малахова)
> Так что все же или в личку, или лучше не надо.
> Тем более, что какая разница, какое было прошлое. Главное ведь настоящее и будущее


Вот- вот- а говорите "малахов" плох, вы как Дзен- буддист уже заговорили (вот что форум- чудотворный делает))

----------


## Евгений Ларионов

> Вот- вот- а говорите "малахов" плох, вы как Дзен- буддист уже заговорили (вот что форум- чудотворный делает))


Так вот настоящее и будущее то у меня весьма дремучи))

----------


## Дубинин

> Так вот настоящее и будущее то у меня весьма дремучи))


Они "дремучи" только в сравнении неким воображаемым или вспоминаемым- "не дремуче".. 
Всех и дел-то цинично принять набор условий в которых сейчас находится тушка- и хитрыми малыми шажками (не сравнивая с неким лучше) а прямо то что- есть- вкручиваем в более ловкое кайфное спокойное..

(в буддизме одна фишка есть хитрая на одном из этапов- нужно взять- и честно- честно- не бунтуя- принять то- что есть (вообще "всё" не "возмущаясь ибо поздняк..)- и сразу покой наступит..а потом дальше уже шевелимся..))

----------

Мяснов (04.12.2016)

----------


## Антарадхана

> Хотя погреть лысину на солнышке конечно было бы неплохо, но это ничего не изменило бы)
> 
> Если бы моей проблемой была скука, то проблем бы у меня не было) Смысл жизни - нечто слишком абстрактное. Примерно как Дед Мороз.


Не совсем понятно, чего конкретно вы хотите, и самое главное, почему вы решили, что в этом вам непременно поможет пребывание в буддийском монастыре? Тут как-бы намекают, что от перемены обстановки мало что поменяется, разве что проблем прибавится, и влетит в копеечку. Вы вроде и сами это понимаете, раз говорите, что уединение на каком нибудь диком пляже в Азии ничего в вашей жизни не изменит. Изменения они ведь в уме происходят в первую очередь, затем воззрения меняется, а уже потом поведение и образ жизни в соответствии с воззрениями меняются.




> насколько там надо верить в их добрые, но наивные сказки?


Что в православном, что в буддийском монастыре, придется разделять религиозные воззрения, участвовать в многочасовых ритуальных службах, делать земные поклоны перед изображениями, статуями и монахами. Разумеется, первое, о чем вас спросят, это насколько сильно вы верите и разделяете учение православие/буддизм, насколько хорошо знаете доктрину, правила поведения, как давно практикуете и т.п. Ведь монастырь - это место, где люди отрекаются от всего мирского, чтобы в максимально короткий срок достичь главных целей, постулируемых в их религиях. И если вы скажете, что не разделяете их воззрений, а просто хотите пожить в монастыре по каким то своим, никому не понятным соображениям, то это естественно вызовет недоумение. Конечно, скорее всего вам разрешат остаться на некоторое время, если вы скажете что очень интересуетесь их учением, согласны следовать распорядку и соблюдать все установленные правила. Но что-бы вас оставили на более длительный срок, нужно как минимум разделять воззрения той религии, которую исповедуют в монастыре.

----------

Алик (07.12.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (04.12.2016)

----------


## Евгений Ларионов

> Они "дремучи" только в сравнении неким воображаемым или вспоминаемым- "не дремуче".. всех и дел-то цинично принять набор условий в которых сейчас находится тушка- и хитрыми малыми шажками (не сравнивая с неким лучше) а прямо то что- есть- вкручиваем в более ловкое кайфное спокойное..


Осталось понять только какое положение "более кайфное"))

----------


## Дубинин

> Осталось понять только какое положение "более кайфное"))


Это станет очевидно (и сии шаги будут просты до безобразия), как только самым простым способом для себя поймёте себя (своё положение).
Например: я бухой, сижу на полу, охота жрать, жена ушла (и нет знания вернётся или нет), работы нет, в трёх местах взяли резюме, должен до пятницы денег.. И по мере поступления- не глобализуя, не обвиняя себя, или фантазируя, делаем как животное- то что делать можно- не умничая.. Так и втянемся..
(не надо ждать озарения планом на будущее- если не озаряется..можно и по другому)

----------

Мяснов (04.12.2016), Фил (03.12.2016)

----------


## Евгений Ларионов

> Не совсем понятно, чего конкретно вы хотите


Я писал выше. Доходчиво, без подвохов и без глубоких вселенских смыслов. Давайте не играть дальше в программу "максимум".




> Что в православном, что в буддийском монастыре, придется разделять религиозные воззрения, участвовать в многочасовых ритуальных службах, делать земные поклоны перед изображениями, статуями и монахами.


Ну вот не люблю я всю эту историю про умершего на кресте за наши грехи дядю, что сделаешь. А в буддизме с этим все нормально.
Икстати хотелось бы как можно меньше преклонения перед статуями и картинами. Ведь это распространено не во всех буддийских традициях, или нет?




> Разумеется, первое, о чем вас спросят, это насколько сильно вы верите и разделяете учение православие/буддизм, насколько хорошо знаете доктрину, правила поведения, как давно практикуете и т.п


Это как раз и были вопросы в моем первом посте. Могу ли я сказать прямо, что я не буддист. И что мне нужно знать о буддизме, чтобы людей в монастыре это удовлетворило. Если знаете, ответьте пожалуйста конкретно на эти вопросы.желательно с указанием конкретных мест. Если это не какая-то скрытая информация. Если переживаете, что я могу там кому-то навредить, то я в самом деле не знаю, как могу вас в этом разуверить, кроме как дать честное слово, что я тула не за этим.

----------


## Евгений Ларионов

> Это станет очевидно (и сии шаги будут просты до безобразия), как только самым простым способом для себя поймёте себя (своё положение).
> Например: я бухой, сижу на полу, охота жрать, жена ушла (и нет знания вернётся или нет), работы нет, в трёх местах взяли резюме, должен до пятницы денег.. И по мере поступления- не глобализуя, не обвиняя себя, или фантазируя, делаем как животное- то что делать можно- не умничая.. Так и втянемся..
> (не надо ждать озарения планом на будущее- если не озаряется..можно и по другому)


Не получается у меня так. Раньше получалось, а теперь нет.
Или, если хотите, получилось, и ответ был: "иди в монастырь уже, сколько можно"

----------

Дубинин (03.12.2016)

----------


## Дубинин

> Не получается у меня так. Раньше получалось, а теперь нет.
> Или, если хотите, получилось, и ответ был: "иди в монастырь уже, сколько можно"


Какой к чертям монастырь, с вашим не верующим ни во что умом? Вы не монастырь хотите а:
1. временного (для передышки) осутствия необходимости суетится выживая
2.(внутренняя "обезьяна"- хочет испытать рядом кучу счастливых- мудрых- спокойных приматов (мозг перестанет тратиться на рефлекторный поиск лучшей доли- как при нахождении среди приматов- несчастных)
3. при любом неверии- внутренний чудо- ожидатель - ожидает, что от сих счастливцев что-то прилетит (озарение или подсказка ..)
..
Короче дело то как "ожидалка из фильмов" хорошее, но..но.. оно конечно может где-то такой санаторий и есть временный)) - удачи

----------

Мяснов (04.12.2016), Пема Дролкар (05.12.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (04.12.2016), Чагна Дордже (04.12.2016)

----------


## Евгений Ларионов

1. Почему же. Выживаю я очень даже хорошо. Вот сейчас  креветочки кушаю, тысяча евро вот "на съездить куда-нибудь", шмоточки сейчас себе прикуплю на новый год. При этом мне для этого даже работать не надо. Всем бы так выживать)
2. Мне не так уж нужны мудрые приматы. не большеи не меньше, чем всем людям
3. Ну что вы в самом деле пристали, не прилетит ко мне ничего. Или прилетит. Я ж не прорицатель С прорицательством в Болгарию лучше, а не ко мне. Вот к Будде прилетело. А он вообще просто под деревом сидел.

----------

Дубинин (03.12.2016)

----------


## Евгений Ларионов

Супер-блиц закончен? Знатоки или телезрители победили?
А вы, кстати, зачем со мной обо всём этом разговариваете?)

----------


## Дубинин

> Супер-блиц закончен? Знатоки или телезрители победили?
> А вы, кстати, зачем со мной обо всём этом разговариваете?)


Вот это и называется не принимать ситуацию- "как есть" (в смысле "зачем я говорю?"). Вы серьёзно думаете, что большинство дел, мотивируется не звероподобным "хотца", а нелепой благородной объяснялкой после вопроса "а какова твоя цель"..))

----------


## Евгений Ларионов

> Вот это и называется не принимать ситуацию- "как есть" (в смысле "зачем я говорю?"). Вы серьёзно думаете, что большинство дел, мотивируется не звероподобным "хотца", а нелепой благородной объяснялкой после вопроса "а какова твоя цель"..))


Наверное почти все действия людей в этом мире можно обьяснить как "хотца". Вот мне "хотца" в монастыре пожить. А вы все благородную цель у меня ищете))

----------

Дубинин (03.12.2016), Шавырин (04.12.2016)

----------


## Антарадхана

> Я писал выше. Доходчиво, без подвохов и без глубоких вселенских смыслов.


Лично я не совсем понял. 

Исходные:

1. "В общем, я столкнулся с тем, что я не знаю что дальше делать со своей жизнью. В последнее время все больше осознаю, что ни одна из перспектив, которые я могу для себя придумать, не вызывают у меня интереса".

2. "Я не буддист и с буддизмом я знаком относительно слабо" "думаю, что буддизм очень даже мог бы помочь мне разобрать бардак в голове по полочкам".

и 3. "есть большое желание съездить в монастырь и пожить при нем какое-то время".

В монастырь обычно едут, когда хорошо изучат доктрину, достигнут определенных успехов в развитии нравственного поведения и когда видят, что готовы всю оставшуюся жизнь посвятить лишь практике Благородного Восьмеричного Пути, это если за буддизм говорить. Но насколько я понял, вы не собираетесь оставлять мир и стричься в монахи, а хотите что-то вроде краткого уединения от мира, с духовными практиками. Тогда вам нужен не монастырь, а ретрит, которые время от времени проводятся для мирян, как в некоторых монастырях (далеко не во всех, а в единицах), так и в дхамма-центрах. В иных случаях вы можете подвязаться мирянином при монастыре, например своего рода трудником, работая по хозяйству. Но в таком случае, вы только этим там и будете заниматься + участие в ритуальных службах, церемониях. Общие лекции для мирян, там скорее всего будут проводиться на местном языке, и по этой причине они будут не доступны для вас, а лично вами, скорее всего тем более никто заниматься не будет.




> Икстати хотелось бы как можно меньше преклонения перед статуями и картинами. Ведь это распространено не во всех буддийских традициях, или нет?


Этого где-то меньше, где-то больше, но в целом это присутствует во всех буддийских традициях и монастырях, даже в таких минималистичных, как японский дзэн. Ну и как-бы, со своим уставом в чужой монастырь не ходят.




> Это как раз и были вопросы в моем первом посте. Могу ли я сказать прямо, что я не буддист.


Можете сказать что не буддист, но разумеется это будет минусом. 




> И что мне нужно знать о буддизме, чтобы людей в монастыре это удовлетворило.


Ну хотя-бы некий минимум: историю Учения, историю конкретной традиции, основы Учения, такие как Четыре Благородные Истины и Благородный Восьмеричный Путь, основные принципы, воззрения и понятия.




> Если знаете, ответьте пожалуйста конкретно на эти вопросы.





> 1. Как сделать так, чтобы меня приняли? Там вероятно будут выдвигаться какие-то требования к моим знаниям, к моей мотивации или к чему-то еще. Какие?


Если это ретрит для всех желающих, то скорее всего, единственным требованием, будет соблюдение правил поведения на этом ретрите, которые там же и огласят.




> Могут ли вообще принять не буддиста? Да еще и на таких специфических условиях.


Все зависит от монастыря и настоятеля. Но в целом шансы, что примут незнакомого человека жить в монастыре, не проводящим ретриты для всех желающих, без рекомендаций, да еще не буддиста на длительный срок, более нескольких дней - крайне малы.




> В какое место лучше обращаться? Не хотелось бы попасть к некомпетентым людям или к тем, для кого буддизм - это что-то вроде бизнеса, карьеры или части политической идеологии. Также не хотелось бы оказаться участником нью-эйдж детского утренника или мероприятия по относительно честному отъему денег у населения.


Вам нужно в место, где проводят ретриты, но вполне может оказаться, что это действо окажется нью-эйджевским утренником, или мероприятием по относительно честному отъему денег у населения.




> С другой стороны, хотелось бы попасть хоть куда-то)


Вот это настораживает. В этом видится некая неадекватность.




> 4. Нет ли монастырей поближе?


Есть, православные.




> 5. Есть ли смысл интресоваться монастырями в других странах? Английский мой довольно посредственный, а других языков я не знаю. Да и вообще, не хотелось бы тоже из огня да в полымя вроде ехать через пол мира, медитировать по 8 часов в день в одной позе или голодать. Все-таки хотелось бы что-то более реальное.


Если вы поедете на ритрит, то там скорее всего будут спартанские условия, вроде бетонных нар с циновкой, питание довольно скромное и скорее всего только до полудня, разговоры между участниками ретрита будут запрещены, и да, сидеть вы будете в одной позе как раз около 7-8 часов в день на протяжении недели или 10 дней  :Wink:  Насколько это окажется полезным для вас, да еще при условии, что вы не очень хорошо знакомы с буддизмом, т.е. мало будете понимать что вы делаете и зачем - вопрос открытый.




> Я человек неконфликтный


Ну не знаю, на мой взгляд, даже здесь на форуме, с незнакомыми людьми, вы довольно интенсивно и недоброжелательно реагируете на уточняющие вопросы, советы и т.п.

----------

Евгений Ларионов (04.12.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (04.12.2016)

----------


## Шавырин

> А он вообще просто под деревом сидел.


То что сидел ,  Тхеравадины говорят, что факт .

"Под чем" , Ваджраяна не уточняет.

----------


## Евгений Ларионов

Огромное спасибо всем за ответы. На самом деле вы дали даже больше информации, чем я рассчитывал получить.




> Ну не знаю, на мой взгляд, даже здесь на форуме, с незнакомыми людьми, вы довольно интенсивно и недоброжелательно реагируете на уточняющие вопросы, советы и т.п.


 Интенсивно да, но разве недоброжелательно? В любом случае надеюсь, что никого не обидел и не оскорбил.

----------

Дубинин (04.12.2016), Шавырин (04.12.2016)

----------


## Антарадхана

> Интенсивно да, но разве недоброжелательно?


Да, пардон, неверный термин использовал.

----------


## Альбина

тоже вклад внесу.
вот был один форумчанин Влад К   http://board.buddhist.ru/member.php?u=13269
Он все в монастырь  собирался тоже как-раз , а может и ушел уже , ну и думаю, он эту тему хорошо изучил. Можете ему написать,если хотите . На всякий случай .

----------

Евгений Ларионов (04.12.2016)

----------


## Йен

> Вот к Будде прилетело. А он вообще просто под деревом сидел.


Он не просто сидел под деревом. Он сидел развивая ум, а это огромная работа, хотя обывателю внешне кажется, что человек просто сидит и ничем не занимается )

----------


## Дубинин

> Он не просто сидел под деревом. Он сидел развивая ум, а это огромная работа, хотя обывателю внешне кажется, что человек просто сидит и ничем не занимается )


Хорош свои тяготы- возведённые в святость Будде приписывать. Под "последним Боддхи" ему именно что "прилетело", а "развивал" он всё усердно "до"- что как выяснилось из его пояснений было ошибкой, и да-же Мара (мой босс), не смог его заставить "развивать ум" начать. :Frown:

----------


## Йен

Развитие ума:




> Маха саччака сутта:
> 
> И затем , когда я принял твёрдую пищу и восполнил силы, полностью оставив чувственные удовольствия и неумелые умственные качества, я вошёл и пребывал в первой джхане: восторг и удовольствие, рождённые [этим] оставлением, сопровождались направлением ума [на объект медитации] и удержанием ума [на объекте медитации]. Но приятное чувство, которое возникло благодаря этому, не наводнило мой ум и не осталось в нём. С успокоением направления и удержания ума я вошёл и пребывал во второй джхане: [меня наполняли] восторг и удовольствие, рождённые сосредоточением, и единение ума, который свободен от направления и удержания – [я пребывал] во внутренней устойчивости. Но приятное чувство, которое возникло благодаря этому, не наводнило мой ум и не осталось в нём. С успокоением восторга я был невозмутимым, осознанным, и бдительным, и ощущал приятное телом. Я вошёл и пребывал в третьей джхане, о которой Благородные говорят так: «Невозмутимый и осознанный, он находится в приятном пребывании». Но приятное чувство, которое возникло благодаря этому, не наводнило мой ум и не осталось в нём. С успокоением удовольствия и боли, вместе с более ранним исчезновением радости и недовольства, я вошёл и пребывал в четвёртой джхане – [в] чистейшей невозмутимости и осознанности, в ни-удовольствии-ни-боли. Но приятное чувство, которое возникло благодаря этому, не наводнило мой ум и не осталось в нём.
> 
> Три знания
> 
> Когда ум был столь сосредоточен, очищен, ярок, безупречен, лишён загрязнений, гибок, податлив, устойчив, и непоколебим, я направил его к знанию воспоминаний своих прошлых жизней. Я вспомнил свои многочисленные жизни... 6 ...в подробностях и деталях.
> Это было первым знанием, которое я получил в первую стражу ночи. Невежество было уничтожено; знание появилось; тьма была уничтожена; возник свет – так происходит с тем, кто прилежен, старателен, и решителен. Но приятное чувство, которое возникло благодаря этому, не наводнило мой ум и не осталось в нём.
> Когда ум был столь сосредоточен... я направил его к познанию смерти и перерождения существ. Я увидел за счёт божественного глаза, очищенного и превосходящего человеческий, смерть и перерождение существ... в соответствии с их каммой.
> ...

----------

Дубинин (04.12.2016)

----------


## Дубинин

Ес, эта цитата- подтверждает мои слова:
1 С умелой "не тренировкой ума" он не поддался на желание его потренировать в первой джхане.. второй-..третьей..
2 Не вовлекаясь в тренировку я (это мы- будды- себя так зовём), смог пережить то, что раньше не удавалось. 
(вот всегда этот Принц- меня не подводит!)

----------


## Йен

Бхавана - развитие. Сати бхавана - развитие памятования, самадхи бхавана - развитие сосредоточения, випассана бхавана - развитие рассмотрения (прозрения).

----------

Дубинин (04.12.2016)

----------


## Дубинин

> Бхаванга - развитие. Сати бхаванга - развитие памятования, самадхи бхаванга - развитие сосредоточения.


И ведь Слава Гаутаме!- снова не подвёл:
1. развитие памятования (о дуккха- аничча- анната)- аргументах почему "то" чем ты пытался "развить ум"- не сможет это сделать.
2. развитие соредоточения- доведённое до автоматизма "не тренировка ума ничем , что ему является"

----------


## Йен

В Тхераваде это так называют и это ведет к определенным результатам, но можно и свои представления о терминологии иметь, никто не запрещает )

----------


## Дубинин

> В Тхераваде это так называют и это ведет к определенным результатам, но можно и свои представления о терминологии иметь, никто не запрещает )


Именно! (а это точно в "Тхераваде"- в сии термины - такое наполнение привносят? (я слышал что этих "тхеравад"- что голов у Тхеравадинов- и не счесть, и тут уж теория только опытом подтверждается, а успеху опыта, эти самые "тхеравадины"- я так понимаю- только сами могут возрадоваться, а остальным это не доступно)

----------


## Йен

Восприятие терминов зависит от развитости (в буддийском понимании) ума, и соответственно - от пережитого опыта, успехам которого практикующие могут непосредственно же и возрадоваться, вместо того, чтобы глазеть на чужой.

----------

Дубинин (04.12.2016)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> У вас, конечно, намерения добрые, но настолько мимо, что даже не знаю что тут можно сказать)
> Хотя погреть лысину на солнышке конечно было бы неплохо, но это ничего не изменило бы)


Мимо, - это у Вас сформировалась лубочная картинка насчет монастырей. А на самом деле Вас позвали перемены. И есть ощущение, что надо что-то делать дополнительно для встречи с ними.

Вы должны понять простую вещь. Когда у человека есть внутренняя потребность перемен, тут, главное, не загонять себя ни в какие рамки. Идете навстречу ветру в незнакомую обстановку. Ваша вокруг уже выработалась, и даже, если она способна внести не меньше перемен, чем съездить в монастыри, Ваш взгляд сильно замылился и таки образом постоянно выбирает привычное. 

Внешне Вы едете, например в Гоа, внутренне, - смотрите на другой мир и подмечаете, нет ли там необходимого. В принципе, Вам надо сесть и послушать свой кармический ветер(не буду объяснять долго, но я обычно выхожу из дома и иду или еду, куда глаза глядят, не мешая себе ментальными заморочками. И на меня выбегают разные обстоятельства. Необходимые для моих перемен. Не знаю, может, я в этом благодаря 20 годам буддийской практики навострилась, может карма у меня хорошая, может ощущение кармических ветров))) 

Уловите главную мысль, - отдайтесь воле обстоятельств, пойдите туда, куда никогда не ходили, увидьте другие тусовки и с птички город, сделайте то, что Вы всегда боялись делать или то, что всегда хотели, но отказывали себе. 

Главная мысль, что Вы хотите что-то найти. В этом деле Вы никогда не найдете это, если конкретизируете ситуацию и людей, которые Вам помогут это найти. 

В-общем, это идея такая. Можете полазить по сайтам путешествий, только внимательно слушайте себя, куда вас торкнет) За тыщу))) Обычно туда, куда нужно, если Вам там надо быть, откроется дверка в виде недорогого билета и легкости совпадений всех факторов и чего-то вроде доверия. ГЛАЗЕЙТЕ на окружающее, прислушивайтесь, ищите внутренний голос) Да, и помолитесь, пусть не дядьке с бородой, но небу или солнцу, чтобы Вас принесло туда, где Вам нужно быть.

П.С.И подумайте, кому Вы оставите своих котов))) Вас может унести и больше назад не принести)))

А на Валааме и туристы есть, никто особо с религией не пристает. Сурово там. Гугл в помощь

----------

Сергей Ч (05.12.2016)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> И что мне нужно знать о буддизме, чтобы людей в монастыре это удовлетворило. Если знаете, ответьте пожалуйста конкретно на эти вопросы.желательно с указанием конкретных мест. Если это не какая-то скрытая информация. Если переживаете, что я могу там кому-то навредить, то я в самом деле не знаю, как могу вас в этом разуверить, кроме как дать честное слово, что я тула не за этим.


http://www.e-reading.club/book.php?book=73545  ну, например)))) За день-два справитесь)

----------

Владимир Николаевич (06.12.2016)

----------


## Евгений Ларионов

> Мимо, - это у Вас сформировалась лубочная картинка насчет монастырей. А на самом деле Вас позвали перемены. И есть ощущение, что надо что-то делать дополнительно для встречи с ними.


Ну это да. Но с таким в монастырь на "принять-пожить" не могут?



> Ваш взгляд сильно замылился и таки образом постоянно выбирает привычное.


Замылился. Но монастырь - это как раз очень непривычное.




> но я обычно выхожу из дома и иду или еду, куда глаза глядят, не мешая себе ментальными заморочками


Я тоже так делал. Но вот сейчас не могу. Некуда.




> Уловите главную мысль, - отдайтесь воле обстоятельств, пойдите туда, куда никогда не ходили, увидьте другие тусовки и с птички город, сделайте то, что Вы всегда боялись делать или то, что всегда хотели, но отказывали себе.


У меня нет мыслей на этот счет кроме монастыря. Или просто продолжать жить дальше как есть, что невыносимо скучно.





> В-общем, это идея такая. Можете полазить по сайтам путешествий, только внимательно слушайте себя, куда вас торкнет) За тыщу)))


Да как-то особо и не интересно никуда.




> П.С.И подумайте, кому Вы оставите своих котов))) Вас может унести и больше назад не принести)))


Мои коты - главная причина, почему я насовсем никуда и не уйду))
У меня даже мысль была спросить про монастырь, куда котов можно, но это уж совсем, конечно))




> А на Валааме и туристы есть, никто особо с религией не пристает. Сурово там. Гугл в помощь


Туристы в качестве зевак или в качестве монахов?)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Ну это да. Но с таким в монастырь на "принять-пожить" не могут?


   Могут)) При многих монастырях есть гостиницы или домики для паломников. По сути, монахам неважно, на каком уровне будийского развития Вы стоите, в тибетских монастырях уж точно. 




> Замылился. Но монастырь - это как раз очень непривычное.


 Ох, через неделю в монастыре тоже соскучитесь. Их жизнь довольно скучная, еще скучнее, чем у Вас. Если мерять по бытовухе.  А духовной составляющей у Вас не наработано.Значит, еще скучней)))




> Я тоже так делал. Но вот сейчас не могу. Некуда.


да бросьте. Есть тысяча дорог в любую сторону. 



> У меня нет мыслей на этот счет кроме монастыря. Или просто продолжать жить дальше как есть, что невыносимо скучно.


Тут может быть просто идея фикс, а может быть тот самый ветер. Который вас зовет) Но тыщонки маловатою Вам еще на котов надо денег оставить и на квартплату. По-хорошему, Вам нужно тыщи три долларов, чтобы съездить в серьезные буддийские монастыри на приличное время. Но судя по Вашей сумме, Вас бросает на Валаам)))




> Да как-то особо и не интересно никуда.


Может, надо омеги три и витаминчиков попить)))




> Мои коты - главная причина, почему я насовсем никуда и не уйду))
> У меня даже мысль была спросить про монастырь, куда котов можно, но это уж совсем, конечно))


Котов в монастырь не возьмут. Придется их отдать или ждать, пока помрут. Они привязались к Вами и дому, оторвать негуманно) А уедете надолго, будете за них переживать, как за брошенных чужим людям детей. Заграницу уж точно котам нужны паспорта, прививки и проход ветконтроля, с собой не натаскаетесь. Опять-таки, на тыщу) Плюс билет(я платила больше за кота, чем за себя с дочкой)




> Туристы в качестве зевак или в качестве монахов?)


Туристы в качестве туристов, косвенно поддерживающие финансами жизнь монастыря. А монахи в качестве монахов, но они лица обычно подневольные, и просто так шляться сами по себе не могут.

----------

Дубинин (06.12.2016), Евгений Ларионов (06.12.2016)

----------


## Йен

Смена обстановки проблему невыносимой скуки может решить лишь временно, так как дело не в окружении, а в уме, вернее в его загрязнениях - неведение, жажда, злоба и т.д. А ум вы дома не оставите, он всегда с вами )
Здесь нужна практика развития ума.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (06.12.2016)

----------


## Кайто Накамура

Посты Антарадханы здесь в теме очень правильные, поддерживаю, (хотя я не всегда с ним согласен) но в данном вопросе он очень четко объяснил что и как.

Ещё хочу добавить от себя что на самом деле Дхамма это путь к счастью. И ехать за тысячи километров за ней не надо, Дхамма она везде, а не только в ватах, но чтобы приблизиться к ней нужно читать Сутты. Спокойно так, без суеты. Вот так всё просто  :Smilie:  Ещё для многих путь начинается с даны, особенно в традиционных странах, но у нас это было бы несколько .. странно пожалуй. Лучше с чтения Сутт.

А ещё в Дхамме очень полезно общение с бхиккху, в Питере живет один замечательный тхера Топпер. И это тот случай, когда по моему точно один русскоязычный бхиккху гораздо полезнее чем много тайско- или сингало- или англо-язычных.

----------


## Ануруддха

> Ещё хочу добавить от себя что на самом деле Дхамма это путь к счастью. И ехать за тысячи километров за ней не надо, Дхамма она везде, а не только в ватах, но чтобы приблизиться к ней нужно читать Сутты. Спокойно так, без суеты. Вот так всё просто  Ещё для многих путь начинается с даны, особенно в традиционных странах, но у нас это было бы несколько .. странно пожалуй. Лучше с чтения Сутт.
> 
> А ещё в Дхамме очень полезно общение с бхиккху, в Питере живет один замечательный тхера Топпер. И это тот случай, когда по моему точно один русскоязычный бхиккху гораздо полезнее чем много тайско- или сингало- или англо-язычных.


Как минимум от одного уважаемого наставника Дхармы слышал, что изучать сутры стоит после получения внутреннего опыта, чтобы потом сравнить полученный опыт с тем, что наставлял Будда и убедиться в правильности Пути. Как часто мы изучаем подробную аннотацию к лекарству, назначенную врачом? Его составляющие и биохимические реакции которые происходят в организме. Только если сомневаемся в компетенции врача или пытаемся сами себе назначить лекарства.

А учиться у монахов потому, что они выполняют правила Пратимокши идея не очень правильная. Во времени Будда наставниками могли быть только Архаты. В современном буддизме могут обучать те кто получили соответствующее образование, подтвердили свою квалификацию и получили полномочия на обучение других. Если они еще и учат медитации, то должны сами отсидеть несколько лет в ретрите, причем не у себя дома, а под руководством наставника который может подтвердить полученный во время затворничества опыт.

----------

Thaitali (07.12.2016), Владимир Николаевич (07.12.2016), Дубинин (07.12.2016), Чагна Дордже (07.12.2016)

----------


## Алик

> Что-то мне не кажется, что можно перезагрузиться, сидя за компом, даже если кто-то или пусть лично вы ооолчень умный)
> 
> И вообще какой-то странный это термин - перезагрузка. Жизненная ситуация у меня довольно бессмысленная и беспощадная для такого юмора, уж извиняйте.


Вот это почитайте :http://zendao.ru/Contacts

----------


## Йен

> А учиться у монахов потому, что они выполняют правила Пратимокши идея не очень правильная. Во времени Будда наставниками могли быть только Архаты.


Во времена Будды был, как минимум, домохозяин Читта, который не был Арахантом (достиг уровня не-возвращающегося), но был назван Буддой лучшим мирянином-учителем Дхаммы )

----------

Кайто Накамура (07.12.2016)

----------


## Кайто Накамура

> Как минимум от одного уважаемого наставника Дхармы слышал, что изучать сутры стоит после получения внутреннего опыта, чтобы потом сравнить полученный опыт с тем, что наставлял Будда и убедиться в правильности Пути.


Эта мысль странная. Она полностью противоречит тексту ПК, где много раз говорится что мирянинам ученикам Будды следует слушать Дхамму регулярно, без всяких ограничений. Слушать внимательно. Ещё эта странная мысль противоречит моему личному опыту. Мой личный опыт в том, что чтение Сутт это и есть опыт, источник опыта. Так что "уважаемый наставник", о котором вы говорите - я бы сказал это подозрительная личность  :Cool: 





> Как часто мы изучаем подробную аннотацию к лекарству, назначенную врачом? Его составляющие и биохимические реакции которые происходят в организме. Только если сомневаемся в компетенции врача или пытаемся сами себе назначить лекарства.


Дхамма это прежде всего текст. Множество конкретных мыслей, изложенных в тексте. Понимая какую-то мысль из Сутт мы тем самым приближаемся к Будде, это его мысли, Благословенного. Дхамма это и есть лекарство, текст это лекарство.  :Smilie:

----------


## Ануруддха

> Эта мысль странная. Она полностью противоречит тексту ПК, где много раз говорится что мирянинам ученикам Будды следует слушать Дхамму регулярно, без всяких ограничений. Слушать внимательно. Ещё эта странная мысль противоречит моему личному опыту. Мой личный опыт в том, что чтение Сутт это и есть опыт, источник опыта. Так что "уважаемый наставник", о котором вы говорите - я бы сказал это подозрительная личность


Вы уже достигли пробуждения? Тогда причем здесь ваш личный опыт?

Если перевести ваши мысли в практическую плоскость то получается, что сначала нужно читать аннотации к лекарствами, читать много и внимательно - это и есть источник здоровья. Какое прекрасное лекарство, какой мудрый человек его написал. 

От чтения сутр можно получить напутствие к практическому действию, но не саму мудрость. 

"_Монахи, есть единственный путь очищения существ, преодоления печали и слез, устранения страданий и бед, выхода на правильный путь, достижения Ниббаны, а именно – четыре основы осознанности_."

----------

Thaitali (07.12.2016), Владимир Николаевич (07.12.2016)

----------


## Йен

"А в чем состоит благородная истина о пути практики, ведущем к прекращению страданий?
Именно этот *благородный восьмеричный путь*: правильное понимание (диттхи), правильная решимость (санкаппа), правильная речь (вача), правильное действие (камманта), правильные средства к существованию (аджива), правильное усилие (ваяма), правильное памятование (сати), правильное сосредоточение (самадхи)."

Правильное понимание можно обрести через слушание (чтение) сутт, да и о практике развития четырех основ осознанности узнать  :Smilie:

----------

Антарадхана (07.12.2016)

----------


## Антарадхана

> Как минимум от одного уважаемого наставника Дхармы слышал, что изучать сутры стоит после получения внутреннего опыта, чтобы потом сравнить полученный опыт с тем, что наставлял Будда и убедиться в правильности Пути. Как часто мы изучаем подробную аннотацию к лекарству, назначенную врачом? Его составляющие и биохимические реакции которые происходят в организме. Только если сомневаемся в компетенции врача или пытаемся сами себе назначить лекарства.


А как же правильные воззрения? Сначала обретаются правильные воззрения через (слушание/чтение) и теоретическое понимание Дхаммы. С этого, собственно и начинается практика. А без правильных воззрений, внутренний опыт, совершенно разным может быть, и скорее всего он будет ошибочным, негативным и способствовать умножению заблуждений, если правильные воззрения не сформированы, нравственность не развита и т.п. Так что сутты, это не аннотация к лекарству, а точно поставленный диагноз, прописанное врачом лечение и выписанные им рецепты на лекарства.

----------

Кайто Накамура (07.12.2016)

----------


## Йен

В тех же суттах есть стандартное описание того, как домохозяин становится бхиккху:

«Вот, Кассапа, в мир приходит Татхагата – архат, всецело просветлённый, наделённый знанием и добродетелью, счастливый, знаток мира, несравненный вожатый людей, нуждающихся в узде, учитель богов и людей, Будда, Блаженный. Он возглашает об этом мироздании с мирами богов, Мары, Брахмы, с миром отшельников и брахманов, с богами и людьми, познав и увидев их собственными глазами. Он *проповедует истину* – превосходную в начале, превосходную в середине, превосходную в конце, – в её духе и букве, наставляет в единственно совершенном, чистом целомудрии.

Монашество

Эту истину _слышит домохозяин_, или сын домохозяина, или вновь родившийся в каком-либо другом семействе. *Слыша эту истину, он обретает веру в Татхагату*. И наделённый этой обретенной им верой, он размышляет: «Жизнь в доме стеснительна, это путь нечистоты, странничество же – как чистый воздух. Нелегко обитающему в доме блюсти всецело совершенное, всецело чистое целомудрие, сияющее как жемчужная раковина. Ведь я мог бы сбрить волосы и бороду, надеть жёлтые одеяния, и, оставив дом, странствовать бездомным». И со временем, отказавшись от малого достатка или отказавшись от большого достатка, отказавшись от малого круга родственников или отказавшись от большого круга родственников, он сбривает волосы и бороду, надевает жёлтые одеяния, и, оставив дом, странствует бездомным.
Так, будучи странником, он живёт сдержанный воздержанием предписаний для отшельников, придерживаясь должного поведения видя опасность в мельчайших поступках, обязуется следовать заповедям и упражняется в их исполнении, наделён добродетелью тела и добродетелью речи, чист в средствах существования, обладает нравственностью, охраняет врата жизненных способностей, наделён способностью самосознания и вдумчивостью, удовлетворен.

----------

Кайто Накамура (07.12.2016)

----------


## Дубинин

> А как же правильные воззрения? Сначала обретаются правильные воззрения через (слушание/чтение) и теоретическое понимание Дхаммы. С этого, собственно и начинается практика. А без правильных воззрений, внутренний опыт, совершенно разным может быть, и скорее всего он будет ошибочным, негативным и способствовать умножению заблуждений, если правильные воззрения не сформированы, нравственность не развита и т.п. Так что сутты, это не аннотация к лекарству, а точно поставленный диагноз, прописанное врачом лечение и выписанные им рецепты на лекарства.


У нас (настоящих буддистов Махаяны), помница слышал об виде медитации, названной "медитация во время слушания"- коей и достигали всяческих просветлений прямо во время проповеди (в ваших сутрах примеров тьма). Сия техника предусматривает понимание прослушанного (аналогично- прочитанного), не концептуально, а напрямую впадая в состояния- во время прочтения- прослушки. Отсель и необходимость опыта "до"- наличиствует.

----------

Чагна Дордже (07.12.2016)

----------


## Йен

> У нас (настоящих буддистов Махаяны), помница слышал об виде медитации, названной "медитация во время слушания"- коей и достигали всяческих просветлений прямо во время проповеди (в ваших сутрах примеров тьма). Сия техника предусматривает понимание прослушанного (аналогично- прочитанного), не концептуально, а напрямую впадая в состояния- во время прочтения- прослушки. Отсель и необходимость опыта "до"- наличиствует.


 Есть такое. Те у кого был опыт, например, самадхи, могут достичь во время слушания каких-то арья-уровней, вплоть до арахантства, (а может это и от заслуг из прошлых жизней зависит).
 Но и есть пример Ананды, который знал проповеди Будды наизусть будучи все время с Буддой, но у него не было времени практиковать, потому он стал Арахантом только после реализации Татхагатой окончательной Ниббаны, когда, собственно, начал практику.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (07.12.2016), Дубинин (07.12.2016), Кайто Накамура (07.12.2016)

----------


## Кайто Накамура

> Вы уже достигли пробуждения? Тогда причем здесь ваш личный опыт?


Нет, пробуждения я не достиг, но у меня большие успехи в практике, так что мой личный опыт вполне причем.




> От чтения сутр можно напутствие к практическому действию, но не саму мудрость.


Вы опять говорите о каких-то сутрах, я имею в виду Сутты, тексты Никай ПК. Не знаю как обстоит дело с сутрами, и не важно это, но с Суттами всё так как я говорю. Чтение Святого Текста и понимание изложенных в нем мыслей - это и есть практика, она ведет к удивительным опытам. Правильная практика ведет к счастью.

----------


## Антарадхана

> У нас (настоящих буддистов Махаяны), помница слышал об виде медитации, названной "медитация во время слушания"- коей и достигали всяческих просветлений прямо во время проповеди (в ваших сутрах примеров тьма). Сия техника предусматривает понимание прослушанного (аналогично- прочитанного), не концептуально, а напрямую впадая в состояния- во время прочтения- прослушки. Отсель и необходимость опыта "до"- наличиствует.


Такое тоже имеет место быть. Например, человек обретает опыт сосредоточения в рамках других учений, как различные аскеты и саманы во времена Будды, и достигнув в этом определенных успехов, встречает Дхамму, избавляется от ложных воззрений, обретает правильные воззрения, и немного скорректировав практику, достигает плодов Арьев. Но когда Дхамма уже открыта Благословенным, нет нужны идти другими путями и изобретать велосипед. Благородный Восьмеричный Путь открыт, и практиковать в соответствии с ним - это наиболее прямой, короткий и рациональный способ достигнуть Пробуждения.

----------

Кайто Накамура (07.12.2016)

----------


## Йен

*Освобождение: Значимость сутт и Винаи*
_Дхаммавуддхо Тхера_

*Польза слушания Дхаммы*

Будда называл своих учеников «савака» (слушатели или слушающие), подчёркивая важность слушания сутт. В суттах и Винае приводятся многочисленные случаи становления слушателей сотапаннами, т.е. достижения первого уровня благородных личностей (например, Маджхима Никая 56 или 91). Нам повезло, что у нас есть лекции Будды, что содержатся в четырёх самых ранних никаях, в том виде, в котором он их произнёс. Чтение сутт подобно тому, как если вы сидите возле Будды и слушаете его. Разумно не упустить эту редкую возможность проникнуть вглубь ранних четырёх никай.
В Дигха Никае 14 Будда говорит о том, что за последний 91 мировой цикл появилось 6 будд. В среднем, получается, один будда появляется в мире за период 10-ти мировых циклов. В Саньютта Никае 15.1.5 Будда приводит пример, чтобы проиллюстрировать невообразимо долгий срок прохождения одного мирового цикла. В самом деле, очень редко в мире возникает самма самбудда. Нам очень повезло жить в век открытой Дхаммы! Это также хорошо, как и жить во время жизни самого Будды. На самом деле, если бы мы жили тогда, то у нас не было бы возможности познакомиться со столь многочисленными суттами, как мы можем сделать это сегодня, когда лекции (примерно 5000) собраны в книгах.
Кроме того, если бы мы жили тогда, мы, скорее всего, не услышали бы многих лекций, если только не собрались бы сопровождать Будду в его скитаниях. Он редко оставался на протяжении долго времени на одном месте – самое большее – четыре месяца, после чего вновь отправлялся в путь, либо в одиночестве, либо в сопровождении учеников. Сколько сутт мы могли бы услышать за четыре месяца? Вне сомнений, не так много, по сравнению с тем количеством, что мы можем найти сейчас в четырёх никаях.

*Уровень Сотапанны достигается слушанием Дхаммы*

В Ангуттара Никае 5.202 приводятся пять преимуществ слушания Дхаммы. Одно из них – обретение Правильных Взглядов. Поскольку обретение Правильных Взглядов равнозначно достижению уровня арьев, очевидно, что слушание Дхаммы может сделать слушающего учеником Благородных.
В Маджхима Никае 43 утверждается, что для возникновения Правильных Взглядов необходимы два условия:

1. Слушание Дхаммы
2. Обращение должного внимания или основательное размышление (йонисо манасикара)

Это второе подтверждение того, что уровень сотапанны может быть достигнут слушанием Дхаммы.
В Саньютта Никае 46.4.8 Будда даёт ещё одно подтверждение. Он говорит, что когда человек слушает Дхамму внимательно, пять помех (ниваран) устраняются и утверждаются семь факторов просветления (боджханга). Таковы условия для становления арьей. Таким образом, если мы слушаем Дхамму с должным вниманием (йонисо манасикара), мы можем стать арьей.
Ангуттара Никая 10.75 повествует о человеке, который был спасён Дхаммой: «...если он слушал (саванена), много изучал (бахусачча), постигал воззрение, то обретал частичное освобождение… ухо, обращённое к Дхамме (дхаммасота) спасает этого человека».
Слово «сотапанна» состоит из «сота» («поток» или «ухо») и «апанна» («вхождение»). Обычно это слово переводят как «вступление в поток», то его также можно перевести как «вхождение посредством уха» – в том смысле, что прозрение в Дхамму произошло через слушание. Тщательное изучение сутт позволяет предположить, что второй вариант перевода, возможно, более точен, поскольку учеников Будды называли «саваками» (слушателями) Дхаммы, а он в целом обращался к ним в лекциях как к «Благородным ученикам» (например АН 4.58 и 5.41).
В Саньютта Никае 55.6.5 говорится о том, что четыре фактора необходимы для достижения уровня сотапанны (сотапаттиянгани):

1. Общение с людьми, понимающими подлинную Дхамму
2. Слушание подлинной Дхаммы
3. Обращение должного внимания или основательное размышление (йонисо манасикара)
4. Практика Дхаммы в соответствии с Дхаммой, т.е. жить в соответствии с Дхаммой – соблюдать обеты и так далее.
Если поразмышлять над этими факторами, то становится очевидным, что достижение уровня сотапанны тесно связано со слушанием Дхаммы.

----------

Кайто Накамура (07.12.2016), Сергей Ч (07.12.2016)

----------


## Ануруддха

> Нет, пробуждения я не достиг, но у меня большие успехи в практике, так что мой личный опыт вполне причем.


Докажите, скажите как зовут мою собаку?

----------


## Дубинин

> Такое тоже имеет место быть. Например, человек обретает опыт сосредоточения в рамках других учений, как различные аскеты и саманы во времена Будды, и достигнув в этом определенных успехов, встречает Дхамму, избавляется от ложных воззрений, обретает правильные воззрения, и немного скорректировав практику, достигает плодов Арьев. Но когда Дхамма уже открыта Благословенным, нет нужны идти другими путями и изобретать велосипед. Благородный Восьмеричный Путь открыт, и практиковать в соответствии с ним - это наиболее прямой, короткий и рациональный способ достигнуть Пробуждения.


Так полюбому для т.н. "понял" во время чтения (прослушки) сутры (да хоть "фильма ужасов"), нужно пережить прочитанное (а глубоко (получая реализацию) или мимолётно- так это вторично).

----------

Чагна Дордже (07.12.2016)

----------


## Кайто Накамура

> Докажите, скажите как зовут мою собаку?


 :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: 

Причем тут собаки? ) хотя бы и ваши ))

----------


## Йен

Похоже, тут битва экстрасенсов началась )))

----------

Кайто Накамура (07.12.2016)

----------


## Антарадхана

> Так полюбому для т.н. "понял" во время чтения (прослушки) сутры (да хоть "фильма ужасов"), нужно пережить прочитанное (а глубоко (получая реализацию) или мимолётно- так это вторично).


Что-бы прямо постигнуть некоторые вещи, например анатту, нужна определенная реализация: достижения джхан и т.п. Но многие вещи достаточно понять интеллектуально, сопоставляя с самым обыденным жизненным опытом, например вред от безнравственного поведения и пользу нравственности, пагубность жажды, привязанности и т.п.

----------


## Йен

Собаку зовут "дуккха". Потому что ее надо кормить, гулять с ней, убирать ее какашки, лечить когда болеет, искать с кем оставить на время отъезда и т.д., а в конце концов она состарится и умрет  :Frown:

----------

Кайто Накамура (07.12.2016)

----------


## Ануруддха

> Так что сутты, это не аннотация к лекарству, а точно поставленный диагноз, прописанное врачом лечение и выписанные им рецепты на лекарства.


Ну пусть к рецепту прилагается еще и диагноз. Поставим его в красный угол своей комнаты и будем заучивать наизусть?

Правильные воззрения в смысле возможности критического понимания о чем идет речь - они либо есть, либо нет. Будду слушали многие но не многие пошли Благородным Путем.

----------

Thaitali (08.12.2016)

----------


## Дубинин

> Собаку зовут "дуккха". Потому что ее надо кормить, гулять с ней, лечить когда болеет, искать с кем оставить на время отъезда и т.д., а в конце концов она состарится и умрет


Да-да, а когда он скажет что собака придумана для проверки.., то мы скажем, что дуккха это аллегория- и вообще "всё"))

----------

Кайто Накамура (07.12.2016)

----------


## Ануруддха

> Причем тут собаки? ) хотя бы и ваши ))


Большие успехи в практике приводят к ясному знанию, которых, судя по ответу у вас нет.

----------

Thaitali (08.12.2016), Сергей Ч (07.12.2016)

----------


## Йен

> Да-да, а когда он скажет что собака придумана для проверки.., то мы скажем, что дуккха это аллегория- и вообще "всё"))


Не "все". Ниббана - не дукха  :Smilie:

----------

Дубинин (07.12.2016)

----------


## Алик

> Докажите, скажите как зовут мою собаку?


Ваш однофамилец  академик Павлов называл своих подопечных Госпожа Собака или Гениальная Собака. )

----------

Йен (07.12.2016)

----------


## Антарадхана

> Ну пусть к рецепту прилагается еще и диагноз. Поставим его в красный угол своей комнаты и будем заучивать наизусть?


Логичным будет принимать пилюли, обозначенные в рецепте так, как врач велел.




> Правильные воззрения в смысле возможности критического понимания о чем идет речь - они либо есть, либо нет.


Правильные воззрения - это не возможность критического понимания (которое разумеется приветствуется), а именно принятие и разделение определенных буддийских воззрений, а также дальнейшее руководствование ими в жизни. 





> Будду слушали многие но не многие пошли Благородным Путем.


Значит не хватило заслуг, веры, понимания, были сильно укоренены в ложных воззрениях.

----------

Кайто Накамура (07.12.2016)

----------


## Шавырин

> Ваш однофамилец  академик Павлов называл своих подопечных Госпожа Собака или Гениальная Собака. )


Он что , только на "девочках" эксперименты проводил ?

Или это была одна и та-же собака ?

----------


## Дубинин

> Ваш однофамилец  академик Павлов называл своих подопечных Госпожа Собака или Гениальная Собака. )


Он может так посетителей его форума и того.. и зовёт (не палим контору))

----------

Алик (07.12.2016)

----------


## Кайто Накамура

> Большие успехи в практике приводят к ясному знанию, которых, судя по ответу у вас нет.


Мой успех это достижение счастья через практику Дхаммы. Это большой успех для меня лично.

----------


## Алик

> Он что , только на "девочках" эксперименты проводил ?
> 
> Или это была одна и та-же собака ?


Так собака - это название вида, она и мальчиком, и девочкой может быть.

----------


## Шавырин

> Мой успех это достижение счастья через практику Дхаммы. Это большой успех для меня лично.


Значит ли это ,что личное счастье превыше всего ?

----------


## Шавырин

> Так собака - это название вида, она и мальчиком, и девочкой может быть.


Какие-то имена ,тогда, странные "Госпожа" ,"Гениальная"  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Ануруддха

> Логичным будет принимать пилюли, обозначенные в рецепте так, как врач велел.


Нужно ли _для излечения_ тщательно изучать состав лекарств, их биохимическую формулу. Или достаточно принимать в указанное врачом время.

----------

Thaitali (08.12.2016)

----------


## Йен

Дхамма и есть лекарство, которое можно принимать так: слушать, вспоминать, исследовать и практиковать  :Smilie:

----------

Кайто Накамура (07.12.2016), Сергей Ч (07.12.2016)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Нет, пробуждения я не достиг, но у меня большие успехи в практике, так что мой личный опыт вполне причем.



Можно поинтересоваться, какие именно?)

----------

Thaitali (08.12.2016)

----------


## Кайто Накамура

> Значит ли это ,что личное счастье превыше всего ?


Нет. Вы меня пытаетесь подловить  :Cool:

----------


## Шавырин

> Нет. Вы меня пытаетесь подловить


Какой мне профит от этого занятия ?

----------


## Ануруддха

> Уровень Сотапанны достигается слушанием Дхаммы


Здесь тонкий момент - говорится _о слушании_ Дхаммы, а не о чтении Дхаммы. А это как минимум означает, что есть слушатель и есть наставник. При этом во времена Будды наставником мог быть только арья, который реализовал Дхамму и помимо слов он дает невербальную передачу или образно по махаянски "прямое введение в природу ума" или по дзенски передачу "от сердца к сердцу". В общем не все так просто со слушателями иначе бы все слушатели уже давно облагородились.

----------

Thaitali (08.12.2016), Владимир Николаевич (07.12.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (10.12.2016)

----------


## Йен

Слушать можно, например в тайских монастырях, может среди декламирующих и арьи найдутся.  И да, нужно при слушании еще правильно направлять внимание, понимать, запоминать и обдумывать, а для этого, как минимум, пали выучить )

Выводы: подавляющему большинству из нас  не светит стать арьями через слушание Дхаммы, но можно попытаться через чтение ПК на русском, вдруг прокатит ))

----------


## Антарадхана

> Здесь тонкий момент - говорится _о слушании_ Дхаммы, а не о чтении Дхаммы. А это как минимум означает, что есть слушатель и есть наставник. При этом во времена Будды наставником мог быть только арья, который реализовал Дхамму и помимо слов он дает невербальную передачу или образно по махаянски "прямое введение в природу ума" или по дзенски передачу "от сердца к сердцу". В общем не все так просто со слушателями иначе бы все слушатели уже давно облагородились.


О слушании говорится потому, что тогда в Индии не было еще письменности. И слушание - это просто слушание, не важно от кого. Откуда эта странная идея "прямом введении" и т.п.? По вашему получается, что наставник с выдающимися качествами ума (Арья), может пробудить *любого* ученика? Но это не так, Канон нам говорит об обратном, даже Будде это было не под силу. И в суттах объясняется почему не все достигают плодов: все зависит в первую очередь от *заслуг* из прошлых жизней, которые выражаются в самой возможности встретить Дхамму, в возможности развить веру в Дхамму, в силе этой веры, в возможности понять Дхамму, и в успешности развития нравственности, сосредоточения и мудрости, которое опять же зависят от наработок в прошлых жизнях, т.е. от заслуг. Всякие тайные, внезнаковые передачи - это махаянские идеи, в тхераваде такого нет, а вы же тхеравадин... Хороший учитель, просто знает что, когда, и какими словами лучше донести до ученика, даже если этот хороший учитель не Арья.

----------

Ассаджи (08.12.2016), Кайто Накамура (08.12.2016)

----------


## Кайто Накамура

> Здесь тонкий момент - говорится _о слушании_ Дхаммы, а не о чтении Дхаммы. А это как минимум означает, что есть слушатель и есть наставник. При этом во времена Будды наставником мог быть только арья, который реализовал Дхамму и помимо слов он дает невербальную передачу или образно по махаянски "прямое введение в природу ума" или по дзенски передачу "от сердца к сердцу". В общем не все так просто со слушателями иначе бы все слушатели уже давно облагородились.


Самое главное в Дхамме это реальный опыт. Если я говорю что регулярное вдумчивое чтение Сутт в качестве основной практики уже дает колоссальные результаты, даже без каких-то особых усилий, значит такой мой опыт. Так и есть. Какие у вас причины не доверять моим словам?  :Smilie:

----------


## Антарадхана

> Самое главное в Дхамме это реальный опыт. Если я говорю что регулярное вдумчивое чтение Сутт в качестве основной практики уже дает колоссальные результаты, даже без каких-то особых усилий, значит такой мой опыт. Так и есть. Какие у вас причины не доверять моим словам?


Слушание/чтение Дхаммы, способствует обретению правильных воззрений и пониманию целей и нюансов практики БВП. Ни больше, ни меньше. А то что вы некое счастье испытываете от чтения сутт - это всего лишь эмоции. Колоссальными результатами это называть, слишком опрометчиво.

----------

Шавырин (08.12.2016)

----------


## Кайто Накамура

> А то что вы некое счастье испытываете от чтения сутт - это всего лишь эмоции. Колоссальными результатами это называть, слишком опрометчиво.


Откуда вам знать какие у меня результаты? Раз говорю колоссальные - значит колоссальные. Или вы хотите сказать что я лживый человек?  :Smilie:  Лживый, недостойный доверия?

----------


## Гошка

> Я бы хотел узнать о том, какие они вообще есть, где и как в них попасть, потому как четкой структурированной информации я не нашел.


Я  бы сначала сходил в Питерский дацан. Поговорить:

http://dazan.spb.ru/datsan/

Посмотрел бы какие-нибудь видео, фотки, впечатления от поездок. Кроме Вас, думаю, никто не выберет: где Вам понравится.
Структурированной информации не будет. Придется копать:
Напр,

https://www.youtube.com/results?sear...86%D0%B0%D0%BD

https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%98...80%D0%B6%D0%BE

----------


## Ануруддха

> Самое главное в Дхамме это реальный опыт. Если я говорю что регулярное вдумчивое чтение Сутт в качестве основной практики уже дает колоссальные результаты, даже без каких-то особых усилий, значит такой мой опыт. Так и есть. Какие у вас причины не доверять моим словам?


Доказательство тезиса лежит на стороне, его выдвинувшей.

----------

Thaitali (09.12.2016), Пема Дролкар (09.12.2016), Шавырин (08.12.2016)

----------


## Ануруддха

> О слушании говорится потому, что тогда в Индии не было еще письменности. И слушание - это просто слушание, не важно от кого. Откуда эта странная идея "прямом введении" и т.п.? По вашему получается, что наставник с выдающимися качествами ума (Арья), может пробудить *любого* ученика? Но это не так, Канон нам говорит об обратном, даже Будде это было не под силу. И в суттах объясняется почему не все достигают плодов: все зависит в первую очередь от *заслуг* из прошлых жизней, которые выражаются в самой возможности встретить Дхамму, в возможности развить веру в Дхамму, в силе этой веры, в возможности понять Дхамму, и в успешности развития нравственности, сосредоточения и мудрости, которое опять же зависят от наработок в прошлых жизнях, т.е. от заслуг. Всякие тайные, внезнаковые передачи - это махаянские идеи, в тхераваде такого нет, а вы же тхеравадин... Хороший учитель, просто знает что, когда, и какими словами лучше донести до ученика, даже если этот хороший учитель не Арья.


Здесь нужно определиться: понимаем мы сутры буквально или допускаем толкование. А то у вас получается толковать сутры нельзя, но я буду их толковать потому что...

И если следовать вашей теории про заслуги и слушание, то достаточно прочитать пару сутр и если плодов таки в результате слушания не приобретено, значит соответствующих заслуг нет и далее идем по Благородному восьмеричному пути.

----------


## Алик

> Откуда вам знать какие у меня результаты? Раз говорю колоссальные - значит колоссальные. Или вы хотите сказать что я лживый человек?  Лживый, недостойный доверия?


Ну так : "...Шарипутра, пустоты печать все дхармы на себе несут; не возникают все они, но и не исчезают, не грязны они, но и не чисты, не растут они, не убывают.

Потому-то в пустоте нет формы, нет в ней чувств и нет в ней восприятья, нет порывов в ней и нет сознанья. Нет в ней глаз и нет ушей, нет носа, языка нет, тела нет, ума нет; нет в ней цвета, звука и запаха, нет ни вкуса в ней, ни ощущенья, нет ни одного ума объекта; нет в ней царства глаз вплоть до того, что нету даже области сознанья.

Нет невежества, нет избавленья от него, нет старости, нет смерти, также нет от них и избавленья. Нет страданий, нет и их возникновенья, прекращенья нет, пути нет, нет познанья, так-же нет и достиженья, так как нечего достигнуть...." http://zen-kaisen.ru/zen-teaching/bu...ra-serdca-zen/

----------


## Кайто Накамура

> Доказательство тезиса лежит на стороне, его выдвинувшей.


Какой ещё тезис.. тезис.. Это не тезис, это сообщение, я говорю что практика регулярного чтения Сутт дает колоссальные результаты, ..в сочетании с практикой панча-сила, и с даной, само собой, что тут доказывать? Это обычное прямое свидетельство  :Smilie:

----------


## Ануруддха

Ну и прекрасно  :Wink:

----------


## Антарадхана

> И если следовать вашей теории про заслуги и слушание, то достаточно прочитать пару сутр и если плодов таки в результате слушания не приобретено, значит соответствующих заслуг нет и далее идем по Благородному восьмеричному пути.


Все верно, если вы услышали/прочитали Дхамму и сразу же не пробудились, то у вас недостаточно заслуг для этого, недостаточно развиты нужные качества, и придется прикладывать много усилий и стараний, возможно в течении множества жизней. Те, у кого заслуг для этого было достаточно, родились в Древней Индии во времена Будды, стали его учениками и достигли Пробуждения.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Какой ещё тезис.. тезис.. Это не тезис, это сообщение, я говорю что практика регулярного чтения Сутт дает колоссальные результаты, ..в сочетании с практикой панча-сила, и с даной, само собой, что тут доказывать? Это обычное прямое свидетельство


Опишите свой результат. Свидетельство, так свидетельство, а не вилами по воде.




> Откуда вам знать какие у меня результаты? Раз говорю колоссальные - значит колоссальные. Или вы хотите сказать что я лживый человек?  Лживый, недостойный доверия?


Хочу знать, что Вы имеете ввиду под колоссальным. Это крайне относительно, для меня "колоссальный" по меньшей степени арья)Конечно, Вы не лживый. Вы искренне верите в то, что говорите правду. Но вот беда, Вы можете утверждать это в силу собственного неведенья.

----------


## Кайто Накамура

> Опишите свой результат. Свидетельство, так свидетельство, а не вилами по воде.


Счастье. Интенсивное. Продолжительное.  :Smilie:  Восторг. Интенсивный. Продолжительный. 





> Хочу знать, что Вы имеете ввиду под колоссальным. Это крайне относительно, для меня "колоссальный" по меньшей степени арья)Конечно, Вы не лживый. Вы искренне верите в то, что говорите правду. Но вот беда, Вы можете утверждать это в силу собственного неведенья.


Конечно для меня это колоссальный успех, а как же иначе?  :Smilie:

----------

Ассаджи (13.12.2016)

----------


## Антарадхана

> Счастье. Интенсивное. Продолжительное.  Восторг. Интенсивный. Продолжительный.


Скорее всего это экзальтация.

----------

Пема Дролкар (15.12.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (10.12.2016)

----------


## Йен

При длительном сосредоточении ощущение счастья временами возникает, причем оно гораздо тоньше обычного эмоционального возбуждения.
А вот счастье и восторг вызванные оставлением чувственных удовольствий и неумелых действий - это первая джхана. Только она мало кем реализуется )

----------


## Евгений Ларионов

Ничего себе тут у вас сабантуй.
Скажите, а вы когда-нибудь занимались чтением учебника математики? Вот так открываете раздел и без подготовки, преподователя и других студентов рядом, читаете дома в интернете про дифференциальные уравнения. Параграф заканчивается, и дальше уже про дисперсию и ошибку опроксимации.
А библию сами вы читали? Желательно на арамейском. Нормально так, сидишь, читаешь. Как Тома Сойера.
Читать самому можно что угодно. Говорить, что раз нет эффекта, то значит ... (что это там значит?). А так да, можно читать. И даже восторг испытывать. Только что вы при этом там понимаете - вопрос другой.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (10.12.2016)

----------


## Йен

Евгений Ларионов, а вы ум свой пробовали читать? ))
Это то, чем в буддизме занимаются. )

----------


## Евгений Ларионов

> Евгений Ларионов, а вы ум свой пробовали читать? ))
> Это то, чем в буддизме занимаются. )


Этим многие люди занимаются, и называется это рефлексия.

----------


## Дубинин

> Этим многие люди занимаются, и называется это рефлексия.


Не, у этих  всё не как у людей (у буддистов то есть)- они не телевизор смотрят, и даже не устройство деталей, и даже не взаимодействие деталей..- они разбирают, а что будет на экране, если одну- детальку- вынуть- а потом вернуть.. они "молотком по телевизору" не признают, и инструкцию с завода- так- сквозь зубы читают, учебники по электронике- то-же не "катят" у них свои инструкции- "вынул детальку"- "что получилось"- записал..потомкам оставил..!

----------


## Кайто Накамура

> Скорее всего это экзальтация.


Вы хотите сказать что я деревенский дурачок, и даже не могу отличить счастье и экзальтацию?  :Smilie:

----------


## Thaitali

> Счастье. Интенсивное. Продолжительное.  Восторг. Интенсивный. Продолжительный. Конечно для меня это колоссальный успех, а как же иначе?


это piti\joy - состояния возникающие на первых этапах практики. В випассане эти (и другие состояния) считаются помехами практики. До истинного счастья еще далеко, и к нему можно прикоснуться только в результате долговременной медитации.

----------

Алик (13.12.2016), Антарадхана (13.12.2016), Читтадхаммо (13.12.2016)

----------


## Кайто Накамура

> это piti\joy - состояния возникающие на первых этапах практики. В випассане эти (и другие состояния) считаются помехами практики. До истинного счастья еще далеко, и к нему можно прикоснуться только в результате долговременной медитации.


Не знаю что там у вас "в випассане" считается, согласно ПК счастье это и есть цель практики Дхаммы для мирян, и не знаю что вы имеете в виде под "истинным" счастьем, в ПК нет такого разделения, на истинное/неистинное. Счастье это счастье. Какое отношение имеет "долговременная медитация" к практике мирян - тоже не ясно, насколько я понимаю, никакого не имеет. В общем, ваши рассуждения вызывают сплошные вопросы.  :Smilie:

----------

Ассаджи (13.12.2016)

----------


## Ануруддха

Кайто, вы тут оперируете абстрактными понятиями и еще пытаетесь обижаться, что никто не хочет принимать вашу абстрактную систему координат. Алкоголик счастлив когда выпьет, мать родившая ребенка, отец, впрочем отец больше счастлив в начале. Достижения в буддизме они вполне конкретные - обретение плода, обретение сиддх, ну или хотя бы достижения джхан.

----------


## Ассаджи

> Счастье. Интенсивное. Продолжительное.  Восторг. Интенсивный. Продолжительный. 
> 
> Конечно для меня это колоссальный успех, а как же иначе?


Поздравляю! Рад за вас. Это действительно успех.

----------

Альбина (13.12.2016), Владимир Николаевич (13.12.2016), Кайто Накамура (13.12.2016)

----------


## Евгений Ларионов

> Достижения в буддизме они вполне конкретные - обретение плода, обретение сиддх, ну или хотя бы достижения джхан.


А можно спросить?
Сиддхи - это супер-способности типа ходить по воде или паутиной из рук стрелять? Разве это достижение для буддиста?

----------

Ассаджи (13.12.2016)

----------


## Дубинин

> А можно спросить?
> Сиддхи - это супер-способности типа ходить по воде или паутиной из рук стрелять? Разве это достижение для буддиста?


Опять забыли, что у нас этих буддизмов- тьма.
Для Тхеравдинов-это есть приятная или не приятная побочка практики ("стреляние и летание"), для Махаянцев- это т.н. "малые сиддхи" и они немедленно применяются для "освобождения всех" как дополнительный инструмент.

----------

Евгений Ларионов (13.12.2016)

----------


## Альбина

> Не знаю что там у вас "в випассане" считается, согласно ПК счастье это и есть цель практики Дхаммы для мирян, и не знаю что вы имеете в виде под "истинным" счастьем, в ПК нет такого разделения, на истинное/неистинное. Счастье это счастье. Какое отношение имеет "долговременная медитация" к практике мирян - тоже не ясно, насколько я понимаю, никакого не имеет. В общем, ваши рассуждения вызывают сплошные вопросы.


Кайто. А давайте я за Вас просто порадуюсь . В любом случае приятно читать ,что кто-то испытывает положительные эмоции. Но будьте готовы...,иногда и правда приходится его (счастье) защищать.. :Smilie: (ну вы сами знаете).)

----------

Ассаджи (16.12.2016), Владимир Николаевич (13.12.2016), Кайто Накамура (13.12.2016)

----------


## Йен

> А можно спросить?
> Сиддхи - это супер-способности типа ходить по воде или паутиной из рук стрелять? Разве это достижение для буддиста?



http://theravada.ru/Teaching/Glossar...ral_powers.htm

----------


## Thaitali

> Не знаю что там у вас "в випассане" считается, согласно ПК счастье это и есть цель практики Дхаммы для мирян, и не знаю что вы имеете в виде под "истинным" счастьем, в ПК нет такого разделения, на истинное/неистинное. Счастье это счастье. Какое отношение имеет "долговременная медитация" к практике мирян - тоже не ясно, насколько я понимаю, никакого не имеет. В общем, ваши рассуждения вызывают сплошные вопросы.


цель практики в Тхераваде - это достижение полного освобождения, Ниббаны, только она и есть истинное счастье. А пити - непостоянно, приходит и уходит. Но можно и к пити привязываться и не идти дальше по Пути)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

У Ярослава — постоянное пити. Так что всем всё платится.

----------


## Кайто Накамура

> цель практики в Тхераваде - это достижение полного освобождения, Ниббаны,


Это распространенное заблуждение.  :Smilie:  Ниббана это цель практики бхиккху-Сангхи, а для мирян Будда определяет и такие цели как счастье, среди прочего, это законная и достойная цель.

Абхисанда сутта

----------


## Йен

> цель практики в Тхераваде - это достижение полного освобождения, Ниббаны, только она и есть истинное счастье. А пити - непостоянно, приходит и уходит. Но можно и к пити привязываться и не идти дальше по Пути)


Далее, в Дигха Никае 29 Будда объясняет: «...эти четыре вида жизни посвящены удовольствию, и это всецело ведёт к устранению очарованности, к бесстрастию, к прекращению, к ниббане. Какие четыре? …первая джхана… вторая… третья… четвёртая… Поэтому если сторонники других сект скажут, что последователи Сакьев привязаны к этим четырём формам поиска удовольствий, им нужно сказать: «Да», поскольку они говорят о вас правильно… И тот, кто предан этим четырём формам поиска удовольствий - скольких плодов, скольких выгод он может ожидать? Он может ожидать четырёх плодов… становления сотапанной… сакадагамином… анагамином… архатом».

----------

Кайто Накамура (15.12.2016)

----------


## Ануруддха

> Это распространенное заблуждение.  Ниббана это цель практики бхиккху-Сангхи, а для мирян Будда определяет и такие цели как счастье, среди прочего, это законная и достойная цель.
> 
> Абхисанда сутта


Во-первых, в указанной сутре Будда обращается к монахам, а не к мирянам. Во-вторых сутра переведена криво некорректно. Нет никакого "потока заслуг", есть "следствие заслуг" или "вознаграждение за заслуги". Смотрим перевод на английский Thanissaro Bhikkhu. В третьих, по всей видимости из-за некорректного перевода возникают неправильные выводы. В сутре говорится, о том, что счастье, благосостояние и прочие приятности являются _следствием_ определенных заслуг, но нигде не говорится, что они является целью.

----------

Антарадхана (14.12.2016), Ассаджи (16.12.2016)

----------


## Антарадхана

Любое мирское счастье преходяще (аничча), а поэтому дуккха. Будда учил, что единственное непреходящее счастье, это счастье ниббаны.

----------

Ануруддха (14.12.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (15.12.2016)

----------


## Кайто Накамура

> Во-первых, в указанной сутре Будда обращается к монахам, а не к мирянам.


И к чему вы это?  :Big Grin:  Какой смысл этого вашего заявления? 




> Во-вторых сутра переведена криво некорректно. Нет никакого "потока заслуг", есть "следствие заслуг" или "вознаграждение за заслуги". Смотрим перевод на английский Thanissaro Bhikkhu.


Не вижу принципиальной разницы, один перевод более сухой, другой более поэтический, смысл и там и там одинаковый.  :Cool: 




> В третьих, по всей видимости из-за некорректного перевода возникают неправильные выводы. В сутре говорится, о том, что счастье, благосостояние и прочие приятности являются _следствием_ определенных заслуг, но нигде не говорится, что они является целью.


Неправда  :Smilie:  говорится. "Ведущие человека к желаемому, желанному и приятному, к его благополучию и счастью" - это четкое указание на цель. "ведущие по направлению" - обозначает процесс движения к конкретной цели. То есть, тот человек, который придерживается данного пути, тем самым выбирает данную цель.

----------


## Кайто Накамура

Вот ещё примечательный фрагмент. 

[Алавака]:
 «В чём заключается великое сокровище людей?
 Что практикуемое хорошо приносит счастье?
 Каков в действительности самый сладкий вкус?
 Как живёт тот, кто, говорят как, живёт лучше всех?»

 [Благословенный]:
 «Вера – великое сокровище людей.
*Коль Дхамму хорошо практиковать – она приносит счастье.*
 Истина – самый сладкий вкус.
 Кто живёт мудростью, тот живёт лучше всех, как говорят».

Алавака сутта

----------


## Ануруддха

> И к чему вы это?  Какой смысл этого вашего заявления?


К тому, что "а для мирян Будда определяет и такие цели как счастье, среди прочего, это законная и достойная цель. Абхисанда сутта". При этом в сутре про мирян ни слова.





> Не вижу принципиальной разницы, один перевод более сухой, другой более поэтический, смысл и там и там одинаковый.


Смысловая нагрузка у "поток" и "следствие, вознаграждение" и близко не пересекаются. При этом Будда никогда не стремился к поэтическому самовыражение, он говорил к простыми словами которые не подразумевают возможного иносказания или двойного смысла.





> Неправда  говорится. "Ведущие человека к желаемому, желанному и приятному, к его благополучию и счастью" - это четкое указание на цель. "ведущие по направлению" - обозначает процесс движения к конкретной цели. То есть, тот человек, который придерживается данного пути, тем самым выбирает данную цель.


Нет в сутре никакой цели, Будда четко говорит о следствии. Если мне нужно дойти до объекта А то в следствии движения укрепляются мои мышцы и сердечно сосудистая система, это хорошо, но не является целью. Иначе можно застрять на тренинровочном процессе так и не достигнув объекта А.

----------


## Кайто Накамура

> К тому, что "а для мирян Будда определяет и такие цели как счастье, среди прочего, это законная и достойная цель. Абхисанда сутта". При этом в сутре про мирян ни слова.


А о ком там идет речь?  :Big Grin:  О людях, которые учатся у Будды, поддерживают Сангху, живут по Дхамме, и соблюдают панча-сила. кто же это? может это как раз миряне ученики Будды? или кто?  :Wink:  есть какие-то ещё версии? Что-то я в растерянности  :Big Grin:  уж и не знаю что предположить....





> Смысловая нагрузка у "поток" и "следствие, вознаграждение" и близко не пересекаются. При этом Будда никогда не стремился к поэтическому самовыражение, он говорил к простыми словами которые не подразумевают возможного иносказания или двойного смысла.


В данном случае пересекается смысл. Смысл это "следствие практики", ну выражено это словом "поток", и что? Разницы-то нет.




> Нет в сутре никакой цели, Будда четко говорит о следствии. Если мне нужно дойти до объекта А то в следствии движения укрепляются мои мышцы и сердечно сосудистая система, это хорошо, но не является целью. Иначе можно застрять на тренинровочном процессе так и не достигнув объекта А.


Вы употребляете слово "следствие", и тем самым уводите в сторону от очевидного смысла, но можно употребить слово "результат", и оно тоже подойдет по смыслу, и значит понятие "цель" в данном случае подходит. 

Да и собственно зачем бы стал Будда говорить "поставьте себе цель прийти к счастью"? Он говорит - "к счастью ведет этот путь". Побуждение в данном случае лишнее. По умолчанию ясно, что люди хотят обрести счастье.

----------


## Алик

> Да и собственно зачем бы стал Будда говорить "поставьте себе цель прийти к счастью"? Он говорит - "к счастью ведет этот путь". Побуждение в данном случае лишнее. По умолчанию ясно, что люди хотят обрести счастье.


Зачем куда-то ходить? Счастье всегда есть, и всегда прямо здесь и прямо сейчас. " Удалясь от взглядов извращённых, сразу же окажешься в нирване" (Сутра Сердца). ДМ Ву Бонг говорил, что  пока он гонялся за счастьем, счастье  постоянно от него убегало. Когда перестал гоняться , оно постоянно его  догоняло.
 Когда я не думаю, то остаётся только Я существую - и больше ничего.  Аз есмь - последняя буква алфавита становится первой, круг замыкается..

----------


## Ануруддха

> А о ком там идет речь?  О людях, которые учатся у Будды, поддерживают Сангху, живут по Дхамме, и соблюдают панча-сила. кто же это? может это как раз миряне ученики Будды? или кто?  есть какие-то ещё версии? Что-то я в растерянности  уж и не знаю что предположить....
> 
> В данном случае пересекается смысл. Смысл это "следствие практики", ну выражено это словом "поток", и что? Разницы-то нет.
> 
> Вы употребляете слово "следствие", и тем самым уводите в сторону от очевидного смысла, но можно употребить слово "результат", и оно тоже подойдет по смыслу, и значит понятие "цель" в данном случае подходит. 
> 
> Да и собственно зачем бы стал Будда говорить "поставьте себе цель прийти к счастью"? Он говорит - "к счастью ведет этот путь". Побуждение в данном случае лишнее. По умолчанию ясно, что люди хотят обрести счастье.


Слишком вольная интерпретация слов Будды: легко меняете монахов на мирян, подменяете смысл слов, приписываете Будде то чего он не говорил. Прямой путь в нью-эйдж.

----------

Антарадхана (15.12.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (15.12.2016), Эйнар (15.12.2016)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Не знаю что там у вас "в випассане" считается, согласно ПК счастье это и есть цель практики Дхаммы для мирян, и не знаю что вы имеете в виде под "истинным" счастьем, в ПК нет такого разделения, на истинное/неистинное. Счастье это счастье. Какое отношение имеет "долговременная медитация" к практике мирян - тоже не ясно, насколько я понимаю, никакого не имеет. В общем, ваши рассуждения вызывают сплошные вопросы.


Мне всегда интересно, а будете ли Вы счастливы и восторжены, если Вам на ногу упадет молоток или топор, заболит зуб, разденут и выведут на мороз, кушать и пить не дадут пару недель, близкие люди будут к Вам несправедливы(список можно продолжить)

Если у Вас полностью отвалились стадательные состояния, так тогда Вы чего-то достигли, и даже более чем.))

Иногда, когда говоришь о старости, болезнях и смерти, здоровые молодые люди искренне удивляются, им этот опыт пока не ведом. 

Да копни Вас немного, счастье Ваше и слетит. Не питайте иллюзий, что чего-то достигли. Уже то, что вы публично заявляете о своих реализациях, дает Вам определенную характеристику)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Кайто. А давайте я за Вас просто порадуюсь . В любом случае приятно читать ,что кто-то испытывает положительные эмоции. Но будьте готовы...,иногда и правда приходится его (счастье) защищать..(ну вы сами знаете).)


А зачем его защищать? Если оно такое продолжительное и стабильное, разве надо о нем кому-то отчитываться и разве оно может пропасть?

Меня лично интересует коренной вопрос.  Кайто, сколько времени на дню длится это Ваше состояние восторга? Сколько дней в неделю, или, скажем, часов? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Альбина

> А зачем его защищать? Если оно такое продолжительное и стабильное, разве надо о нем кому-то отчитываться и разве оно может пропасть?
> 
> Меня лично интересует коренной вопрос.  Кайто, сколько времени на дню длится это Ваше состояние восторга? Сколько дней в неделю, или, скажем, часов?


Давайте так договоримся-если человек чем-то делится,значит его просто слушают (или читают) или говорят о своих достижениях. или о чем-то смежном.  Если он просит дать оценку себе -то тогда она дается. Если просит совета -тогда он дается. Если что-то интересно-то инфа выпытывается для себя лично,а не для "пользы" "другого".

----------

Ассаджи (16.12.2016), Кайто Накамура (15.05.2017)

----------


## Евгений Ларионов

> Давайте так договоримся-если человек чем-то делится,значит его просто слушают (или читают) или говорят о своих достижениях. или о чем-то смежном.  Если он просит дать оценку себе -то тогда она дается. Если просит совета -тогда он дается. Если что-то интересно-то инфа выпытывается для себя лично,а не для "пользы" "другого".


А зачем так договариваться?

----------


## Альбина

> А зачем так договариваться?


ну так же вроде честно.. ну разве это дело когда ты открываешься, а тебя потрошат,хотя знают только со "своей стороны" вопрос? Вы ,вот,к примеру, про себя умолчали на просьбу рассказать о личном.Ну вот смотрите -Если человек спрашивает ,к примеру, что мне сделать, или правильно ли я делаю? тогда можно "свое" пихать .
Ну я просто не могу,когда человек чему-то рад, своими достижениями или еще чем-то,а его подрубают недоверием или копанием или еще какой-то хренью. Понимаете?

----------

Ассаджи (16.12.2016), Кайто Накамура (15.12.2016), Фил (15.12.2016)

----------


## Фил

Да странно....
Человек сказал, что испытывает состояние счастья - и понеслось.
А если молоток упадет - а если не упадет.
Да это и не счасть ю, а фигня - наверное Ярослав лучше знает что у него  :Smilie:  счастье или фигня  :Smilie:

----------

Альбина (15.12.2016), Ассаджи (16.12.2016), Владимир Николаевич (15.12.2016), Кайто Накамура (15.12.2016)

----------


## Альбина

ну вот - я написала тут -потом стерла (ничего никому лично . так просто -эмоция-протест)


Уйди несчастный
не мешай мне счастьем насладиться
раз невдомек какая у него цена
раз  не понять ..так  просьба не мешать.
там зыбко все как дуновенье ветра
легко его спугнуть и сглазить 
и лучше про него молчать 
но оды буду я слагать  тому
кого толкает воля
на то чтоб всем об этом рассказать

----------

Кайто Накамура (15.12.2016), Фил (15.12.2016)

----------


## Фил

Мне вспомнилось как Винни Пух с Пятачком куда-то шли в бурю и Пятачок сказал, Винни, я вот думаю, вдруг мы подойдем к дереву, а оно на нас упадет?
На что Винни ответил: давай лучше думать, что оно на нас не упадет!  :Smilie:

----------

Альбина (15.12.2016), Кайто Накамура (15.12.2016)

----------


## Евгений Ларионов

Ну ладно тогда

----------


## Альбина

> Да странно....
> Человек сказал, что испытывает состояние счастья - и понеслось.
> А если молоток упадет - а если не упадет.
> Да это и не счасть ю, а фигня - наверное Ярослав лучше знает что у него  счастье или фигня


так вот и закрадывается мысль печальная,что у "знающих" просто на этот момент фигня какая-то,далекая от счастья (почему-то) :Frown:

----------


## Кайто Накамура

> а будете ли Вы счастливы и восторжены, если Вам на ногу упадет молоток или топор, заболит зуб, разденут и выведут на мороз, кушать и пить не дадут пару недель, близкие люди будут к Вам несправедливы(список можно продолжить)


Ох, что-то не уверен, что готов поддерживать беседу на таком уровне драматизма, простите  :Smilie:

----------


## Кайто Накамура

> Слишком вольная интерпретация слов Будды: легко меняете монахов на мирян, подменяете смысл слов, приписываете Будде то чего он не говорил. Прямой путь в нью-эйдж.


Серьезные обвинения  :Smilie:  Вместо ответа по существу обсуждаемой темы ....  :Cool: 

Ну-ну...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Дубинин

> Да странно....
> Человек сказал, что испытывает состояние счастья - и понеслось.
> А если молоток упадет - а если не упадет.
> Да это и не счасть ю, а фигня - наверное Ярослав лучше знает что у него  счастье или фигня


Так! Покушение на буддийскую (первую) Истину! (Пока добрый буддист не вклинится в опохмел. поедание пирожного, катание на самокате.., и гробовым голосом не испортит- заблуждение о том что это и не щасте вовсе- а вовсе дуккха позорная, то так и будет несчастный наслаждаться ошибочно не ведая истины! Не бывать этому! (просветим всех- ибо обет дали- всех спасти!)

----------

Кайто Накамура (15.12.2016), Фил (15.12.2016)

----------


## Thaitali

> Да странно....Человек сказал, что испытывает состояние счастья - и понеслось.


есть счастье на мирском уровне и надмирском, есть мудрость из книг, слушания, мудрость из думания и мудрость из практики медитации. Мы просто говорим о разных вещах. Пусть Кайто будет счастлив!

----------


## Кайто Накамура

> Меня лично интересует коренной вопрос.  Кайто, сколько времени на дню длится это Ваше состояние восторга? Сколько дней в неделю, или, скажем, часов?


Не пойму зачем вам это, и что тут такого коренного, но собственно говоря, особенных секретов тут нет. Правда не совсем логично же, выше вы пишите - то что я рассказываю о своих успехах - это меня как-то характеризует, как бы с намеком, что характеризует это меня не с лучшей стороны. И тут же спрашиваете подробности.  :Smilie:

----------


## Ануруддха

> Да странно....
> Человек сказал, что испытывает состояние счастья - и понеслось.
> А если молоток упадет - а если не упадет.
> Да это и не счасть ю, а фигня - наверное Ярослав лучше знает что у него  счастье или фигня


Кайто выдвинул "свое счастье" _в качестве достижений и доказательной базы_ одного из тезисов темы. Поэтому с него и спрос.

----------

Пема Дролкар (16.12.2016)

----------


## Кайто Накамура

> Мне всегда интересно, а будете ли Вы счастливы и восторжены, если Вам на ногу упадет молоток или топор, заболит зуб, разденут и выведут на мороз, кушать и пить не дадут пару недель, близкие люди будут к Вам несправедливы(список можно продолжить)


И проблема же не в том что кричат от боли те кого мучают, а в том что несчастны в массовом порядке те у кого всё в порядке.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> И проблема же не в том что кричат от боли те кого мучают, а в том что несчастны в массовом порядке те у кого всё в порядке.


Между тем, тех, у кого не всё в порядке, намного больше, и страдают они намного сильнее.

----------

Пема Дролкар (16.12.2016)

----------


## Йен

> Не знаю, как связаны между собой моя тема, буддизм, счастье и люди на морозе, но видимо это особая буддийская традиция. Либо просто Новый год.


Так и связаны: все ищут счастья, которое зависит от восприятия, а восприятие можно изменить практикой буддизма.

----------

Кайто Накамура (16.12.2016)

----------


## Евгений Ларионов

> Так и связаны: все ищут счастья, которое зависит от восприятия, а восприятие можно изменить практикой буддизма.


Хорошо. А причем здесь те люди на морозе? Они не занимались буддийскими практиками, они закалённые.
И это совсем другая "практика", и вполне себе даже физическая, а не умственная или духовная.

----------


## Дубинин

> Хорошо. А причем здесь те люди на морозе? Они не занимались буддийскими практиками, они закалённые.
> И это совсем другая "практика", и вполне себе даже физическая, а не умственная или духовная.


Это стандартный аргумент- для вербовки, что де измени "мировосприятие", и "мир трогать не надо"- он и сам "расцветёт".
(а под "изменение мировосприятия" и "закаливание" считается)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Не пойму зачем вам это, и что тут такого коренного, но собственно говоря, особенных секретов тут нет. Правда не совсем логично же, выше вы пишите - то что я рассказываю о своих успехах - это меня как-то характеризует, как бы с намеком, что характеризует это меня не с лучшей стороны. И тут же спрашиваете подробности.


Вы не увиливайте. Я Вас конкретно без подкола спрашиваю, сколько часов в день вы испытываете восторг? В среднем. Любой буддист может примерно знать, сколько и чего, и при каких условиях он испытывает, - в зависимости от собственных наработок и кармических предравположенностей. 

Второй вопрос, а насколько Вы способны достигать по собственному желанию настоящего радужного восторженного состояния?

Всем могу сказать, что никто не подвергает заявление Кайто о собственном восторге нападкам. Есть конкретные критерии умения владеть своим умом. Хочется подробнее узнать.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Хорошо. А причем здесь те люди на морозе? Они не занимались буддийскими практиками, они закалённые.
> И это совсем другая "практика", и вполне себе даже физическая, а не умственная или духовная.


Имеется ввиду, что незакаленный человек попадает в неприятные для него условия. Буддист в том числе, если он не подготовлен определенными практиками.

----------


## Альбина

Женя. Вы тут с нами, я чувствую,не скоро в монастырь поедете.)Приживетесь в теме и "оно и не надо никуда ехать".)

----------


## Евгений Ларионов

> Женя. Вы тут с нами, я чувствую,не скоро в монастырь поедете.)Приживетесь в теме и "оно и не надо никуда ехать".)


Вы так говорите, будто бы это что-то плохое

----------

Пема Дролкар (16.12.2016)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Да странно....
> Человек сказал, что испытывает состояние счастья - и понеслось.
> А если молоток упадет - а если не упадет.
> Да это и не счасть ю, а фигня - наверное Ярослав лучше знает что у него  счастье или фигня


Ну да. Еще один форумный просветленный....Состоянию Кайто можно только сорадоваться, если это не просто бравура. Вылетать в радостные состояния иногда бывает у всех. Но при этом вряд ли стоит утверждать, что ты достиг реализации)))

----------

Ассаджи (16.12.2016)

----------


## Альбина

> Это Кайто в восторге стоит?)))


нет.  Кайто теперь теперь в восторге живет с свободной от "фашисткого гнета" стране,хотя и то не факт .
Если серьезно, там где дух патриотизма и самопожертвования ,там и восторг недалеко.Это я так, для примера-счастья от "устремленного духа".
Еще ,кстати,я уже писала , есть таой феомен,когда будучи в хорошем расположении духа , боли или упавшего на ногу молотка не чувствуешь . А только смех.Типа - упал-бо-бо-посмеялся-дальше пошел.) Нормальная штука,кстати.

----------


## Альбина

> Вы так говорите, будто бы это что-то плохое


Да вовсе нет .) Я улыбаюсь вообще-то.)Наоборот -хорошо. )Съэкономите.)Это я к тому,что тема ваша продолжительная и всех собирает . И это хорошо.) (эт фотка моя наверное так сработала,мне просто посерьезнее надо сейчас быть.).)

----------

Евгений Ларионов (16.12.2016)

----------


## Евгений Ларионов

От упавшего на ногу молотка можно и посмеяться. Я если  сгорела квартира со всем имуществом, умерла жена и  переехала машина, причем всё это произошло одновременно, то Кайто надо будет быть очень крутым буддистом, чтобы не пасть духом.
А просто счастливым, когда всё нормально, можно быть и вовсе без буддзма, очевидно.

----------


## Йен

> Хорошо. А причем здесь те люди на морозе? Они не занимались буддийскими практиками, они закалённые.
> И это совсем другая "практика", и вполне себе даже физическая, а не умственная или духовная.


Ощущение счастья зависит от восприятия: одним мороз ненавистен, другим - в кайф, хоть и временно )

----------


## Фил

> А просто счастливым, когда всё нормально, можно быть и вовсе без буддзма, очевидно.


 А когда бывает "все нормально" и что это?

----------


## Фил

> Ну да. Еще один форумный просветленный....Состоянию Кайто можно только сорадоваться, если это не просто бравура. Вылетать в радостные состояния иногда бывает у всех. Но при этом вряд ли стоит утверждать, что ты достиг реализации)))


Замечательно.
Все тут всякие 4БИ обмусловивают, ламримы, погонные метры ПК прочитанного.
И вот на одного метод подействовал.
Что не так?
Наоборот, работает значит.

----------

Ассаджи (16.12.2016), Кайто Накамура (16.12.2016)

----------


## Евгений Ларионов

> А когда бывает "все нормально" и что это?


Ну если вы хотите философские дискуссии, то давайте тогда начнём с того, что вообще такое счастье) Одну эту тему можно нафарисеить на энное количество страниц.

----------


## Фил

> Ну если вы хотите философские дискуссии, то давайте тогда начнём с того, что вообще такое счастье) Одну эту тему можно нафарисеить на энное количество страниц.


Это такое эмоциональное состояние, поэтому, оно как квалиа - у каждого своё.
Как собственно и "всё нормально" у каждого свое.

И вот странным будет разговор, если человек говорит "все нормально", а ему "да нет, ненормально, все у тебя ненормально".
У царя Эдипа, стало "все нормально",  после того как он сам себя ослепил и ушел бомжевать.
Так-что... "молоток упадет" - так может еще лучше станет  :Smilie:

----------

Кайто Накамура (16.12.2016)

----------


## Евгений Ларионов

А Кайто и не говорят, что он несчастлив или что у него "не всё нормально")

----------


## Фил

> А Кайто и не говорят, что он несчастлив или что у него "не всё нормально")


Я вот такое настроение уловил:

_Да копни Вас немного, счастье Ваше и слетит. Не питайте иллюзий, что чего-то достигли._

----------


## Евгений Ларионов

> Я вот такое настроение уловил:
> 
> _Да копни Вас немного, счастье Ваше и слетит. Не питайте иллюзий, что чего-то достигли._


Очень похоже на правду, кстати)) Но дай ты бог, если это не так. Мне ж не жалко.

----------


## Кайто Накамура

> Вы не увиливайте. Я Вас конкретно без подкола спрашиваю, сколько часов в день вы испытываете восторг? В среднем. 
> 
> Второй вопрос, а насколько Вы способны достигать по собственному желанию настоящего радужного восторженного состояния?
> 
> Всем могу сказать, что никто не подвергает заявление Кайто о собственном восторге нападкам. Есть конкретные критерии умения владеть своим умом. Хочется подробнее узнать.


Вы скажите сначала как это меня характеризует, то что я рассказываю о своих успехах в практике. А то вы намекнули что как-то характеризует, а как конкретно - я не понял. Единственно, показалось вы имеете в виду что это не есть хорошо. Итак, как же характеризует? И почему именно так?  :Smilie:

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> От упавшего на ногу молотка можно и посмеяться. Я если  сгорела квартира со всем имуществом, умерла жена и  переехала машина, причем всё это произошло одновременно, то  надо будет быть очень крутым буддистом, чтобы не пасть духом.
> А просто счастливым, когда всё нормально, можно быть и вовсе без буддзма, очевидно.


О, Вы уже основы буддизма уловили.
И без ухода в монастыр : )

----------

Евгений Ларионов (16.12.2016)

----------


## Кайто Накамура

> Замечательно.
> Все тут всякие 4БИ обмусловивают, ламримы, погонные метры ПК прочитанного.
> И вот на одного метод подействовал.
> Что не так?
> Наоборот, работает значит.


Да и как-то странно, с чего вдруг этот интерес к моей скромной персоне. То что правильная практика Дхаммы ведет к счастью - тут надеюсь нет вопросов. 

Да, я приводя свой пример, подтверждаю этот тезис (хотя и с тезисом, как ни странно, не все согласны, но тем не менее) но если кому-то из уважаемых собеседников не верится в мои успехи (с чего бы?...), то я не настаиваю, это немного странно такое вот недоверие,... но что же...

----------


## Дубинин

> Да и как-то странно, с чего вдруг этот интерес к моей скромной персоне. То что правильная практика Дхаммы ведет к счастью - тут надеюсь нет вопросов. 
> 
> Да, я приводя свой пример, подтверждаю этот тезис (хотя и с тезисом, как ни странно, не все согласны, но тем не менее) но если кому-то из уважаемых собеседников не верится в мои успехи (с чего бы?...), то я не настаиваю, это немного странно такое вот недоверие,... но что же...


Так всё просто, если опровергатель, усердно чем-то занимается, и "не счастлив", то у него два пути для "внутреннего комфорта" (мы- приматы должны не отличатся от выбранного успешного социума ("правильные буддисты"- к примеру)
1. Изменить свою "практику"- и войти наконец в число "правильных- счастливых".
2.Выкинуть из числа "правильных"- иного "счастливца".
В обоих случаях- наступает "душевное равновесие"- "я не аутсайдер".. (но первый путь- более затратен- и гормонально- неприятен)

----------

Владимир Николаевич (16.12.2016), Кайто Накамура (16.12.2016), Фил (16.12.2016)

----------


## Евгений Ларионов

> Так всё просто, если опровергатель, усердно чем-то занимается, и "не счастлив", то у него два пути для "внутреннего комфорта" (мы- приматы должны не отличатся от выбранного успешного социума ("правильные буддисты"- к примеру)
> 1. Изменить свою "практику"- и войти наконец в число "правильных- счастливых".
> 2.Выкинуть из числа "правильных"- иного "счастливца".
> В обоих случаях- наступает "душевное равновесие"- "я не аутсайдер".. (но первый путь- более затратен- и гормонально- неприятен)


А может быть третий вариант? Когда человек думает, что он супер-практик, а на деле просто живёт хорошо, жена любящая, детишки там, работа интересная; плюс, к примеру, от медитаций начал банально лучше спать, и это всё человек выдаёт за счастье от практики?

----------

Дубинин (16.12.2016), Кайто Накамура (16.12.2016), Пема Дролкар (16.12.2016)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Замечательно.
> Все тут всякие 4БИ обмусловивают, ламримы, погонные метры ПК прочитанного.
> И вот на одного метод подействовал.
> Что не так?
> Наоборот, работает значит.


А почему Вы думаете, что ламрим не подействовал?)) ВОпрос только, что подействовало на Кайто, и насколько прочен данный эффект)

А так, - это НОРМАЛЬНО иметь меньшую страдательность, большую удовлетворенность, приступы большой радости, осознанность и гибкость ума, - ПРАКТИЧЕСКИ следуя ПК или Ламриму. Только не надо при это кричать, что ты достиг реализаций, коренное неведенье просматривается довольно явно все равно. Надо для начала проинформироваться про знаки определенных реализаций и слегка проверить себя, соответствуешь ли им)

----------

Ануруддха (16.12.2016)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Вы скажите сначала как это меня характеризует, то что я рассказываю о своих успехах в практике. А то вы намекнули что как-то характеризует, а как конкретно - я не понял. Единственно, показалось вы имеете в виду что это не есть хорошо. Итак, как же характеризует? И почему именно так?


Вы ответите на данные простые вопросы или нет? Вы тут прилюдно заявили, что у Вас высокая реализация в практике в виде восторга. Хочу знать детали, это ведь не возбраняется? Сказали "А", говорите уж и "Б")

Что Вам показалось про меня, - оставьте в стороне. Уже третий пост я задаю тот же вопрос, может, дадите конкретный ответ на конкретный вопрос?)

Итак, сколько часов восторг в день?))) Ну, или сколько восторгов в день)))(Прям напоминает вопрос о потенции)))

----------


## Кайто Накамура

> Хочу знать детали, это ведь не возбраняется? Сказали "А", говорите уж и "Б")
> 
> Что Вам показалось про меня, - оставьте в стороне. [/COLOR]


А мне интересно знать детали - как меня характеризует то, что я рассказываю о своих успехах в практике. Вы сказали что как-то характеризует. Как же? Прежде чем разбирать подробности давайте выясним этот общий момент. 

Если вы хотите одновременно и хамить мне туманно намекая на те или иные мои характеристики, и тут же беседовать со мной доверительно, то не слишком ли много вы хотите сразу?  :Cool:

----------


## Кайто Накамура

> А может быть третий вариант? Когда человек думает, что он супер-практик, а на деле просто живёт хорошо, жена любящая, детишки там, работа интересная; плюс, к примеру, от медитаций начал банально лучше спать, и это всё человек выдаёт за счастье от практики?


Это резонный вопрос...  :Smilie: 

Насколько я понимаю, практика в случае мирянина ученика Будды как раз помогает гармонизировать между собой разные жизненные ценности. Несчастье и разные напряжения в жизни они же у нас не от наличия той или иной ценности (дома, семьи, работы, денег...), или отсутствия, а от того что нет гармонии между разными ценностями, правильно? И вот если гармония налаживается...

Такая версия, хотя я не могу её подтвердить цитатами из Сутт, но по моему ощущению дело обстоит так..  :Smilie:

----------


## Евгений Ларионов

> Несчастье и разные напряжения в жизни они же у нас не от наличия той или иной ценности (дома, семьи, работы, денег...), или отсутствия, а от того что нет гармонии между разными ценностями, правильно?


Тут по-разному бывает. Ну ладно, не буду спорить.

----------


## Кеин

> Итак, сколько часов восторг в день?))) Ну, или сколько восторгов в день)))(Прям напоминает вопрос о потенции)))


Могу предположить что постоянно, ощущение теплоты в груди, мягкой, свет в уме, архаическая улыбка, брахмавихары все. Это может долго длиться.

----------


## Харуказе

> Могу предположить что постоянно, ощущение теплоты в груди, мягкой, свет в уме, архаическая улыбка, брахмавихары все. Это может долго длиться.


Еще равновесное спокойствие ума и не подверженность внешним "раздражителям" (звуку,крику,свету и т.д). Я вполне могу предположить, что такое возможно. Если это так,то я только рад за него.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> А мне интересно знать детали - как меня характеризует то, что я рассказываю о своих успехах в практике. Вы сказали что как-то характеризует. Как же? Прежде чем разбирать подробности давайте выясним этот общий момент. 
> 
> Если вы хотите одновременно и хамить мне туманно намекая на те или иные мои характеристики, и тут же беседовать со мной доверительно, то не слишком ли много вы хотите сразу?


Так, этот тонкий ход про перекидывание тараканов на собеседника, чтобы самому уйти от ответа, широко известен.

Я Вам не хамлю, я вас просто СПРАШИВАЮ о конкретных знаках Вашей реализации. Туманно ни на что не намекаю, я прошу четкого и ясного ответа на поставленный мною вопрос уже в ЧЕТВЕРТЫЙ  раз, и не получаю его.

Продолжительность и частоту собственного блаженного состояния может описать любой. Я не понимаю, что в этом сложного и зачем все эти уточнения. Сказать, что ли, конкретно нечего?

О своих успехах в практике рассказывает небольшое количество буддистов и обычно это делают неприлюдно. И только, если это ПОЛЕЗНО кому-то узнать, а также этим делятся с учителями, но признаки реализации человек с таким же уровнем реализации или выше, может разглядеть у другого как внешне, так и через словесное выражение. Вы рассказали нам о своей реализации. Вариантов два: Вы на самом деле реализованный, второй, - Вы не совсем понимаете, что такое реализация в буддийском смысле. Вот я и спрашиваю пару мелочей для общей картины.

Теперь не надо мне задавать вопросов опять, сначала ответьте на мой, пожалуйста.

----------

Ануруддха (17.12.2016)

----------


## Евгений Ларионов

Пема Дролкар
Вы конечно извините, но я тоже не совсем представляю ответ на ваш вопрос. Что-то вроде "я счастлив с среднем три раза в день по пол часа с понедельника по четверг, а еще на той неделе в субботу был очень счастлив"?

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Могу предположить что постоянно, ощущение теплоты в груди, мягкой, свет в уме, архаическая улыбка, брахмавихары все. Это может долго длиться.


ну да))) Не предполагайте за него)) ВОпрос был к Кайто.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Пема Дролкар
> Вы конечно извините, но я тоже не совсем представляю ответ на ваш вопрос. Что-то вроде "я счастлив с среднем три раза в день по пол часа с понедельника по четверг, а еще на той неделе в субботу был очень счастлив"?


 Мы послушаем Кайто для начала) Тут не викторина)

Кайто, где ответ? Чего так долго ждете?

----------


## Дубинин

Хотел было серебренники отработать. от буддизма поотговаривать, так не надо оказалось- буддисты всё сами- сами.. умники!
(у них оказывается счастье от колбасы, конфет и вообще от чего угодно, включая "правильные или не правильные практики" пр.. какое-то не счастливое счастье (отсутствие страдания, сопровождаемое или нет блаженством). У них то-же самое, но заработанное "верным потом и кровью"- счасте! Остальным не сметь- улыбаться!

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Это резонный вопрос... 
> 
> Насколько я понимаю, практика в случае мирянина ученика Будды как раз помогает гармонизировать между собой разные жизненные ценности. Несчастье и разные напряжения в жизни они же у нас не от наличия той или иной ценности (дома, семьи, работы, денег...), или отсутствия, а от того что нет гармонии между разными ценностями, правильно? И вот если гармония налаживается...
> 
> Такая версия, хотя я не могу её подтвердить цитатами из Сутт, но по моему ощущению дело обстоит так..



Такт и подмывает спросить: " А что вы читали по буддизму?" :Big Grin: 

Обожаю счастье от конфет :Big Grin:  Даже когда потом кариесы :Stick Out Tongue:  И можно наплевать на причинно-следственную связь, тока денег на зубы побольше отложить)

----------


## Евгений Ларионов

Вот кстати от конфет очень даже ничего такое счастье. Если поедание конфет устраивать регулярно, как буддийский практики, то счастья прибавляется.

----------

Дубинин (16.12.2016)

----------


## Йен

> Вот кстати от конфет очень даже ничего такое счастье. Если поедание конфет устраивать регулярно, как буддийский практики, то счастья прибавляется.


А если от регулярного поедания конфет ж..а слипнется, то поймете, что счастье вызываемое приятными чувствами в кама-локе - это дукха )

----------


## Альбина

> А если от регулярного поедания конфет ж..а слипнется, то поймете, что счастье вызываемое приятными чувствами в кама-локе - это дукха )


и тут в очередной раз нам поможет товарищ Долгопалец.

 :Facepalm: )))) блин ,Дубинин, придется из-за Вас сменить аватарку.))) :Facepalm:

----------

Ассаджи (16.12.2016), Владимир Николаевич (16.12.2016), Дубинин (16.12.2016), Йен (16.12.2016), Пема Дролкар (16.12.2016)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> и тут в очередной раз нам поможет товарищ Долгопалец.


Вот ей уж точно привалит щастье)))

----------


## Харуказе

> Вот ей уж точно привалит щастье)))


Не думаю=).Хотя каждому своё.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Вот кстати от конфет очень даже ничего такое счастье. Если поедание конфет устраивать регулярно, как буддийский практики, то счастья прибавляется.


Ожирение точно прибавляется, щастье не очень. Лучше кайфовать от пятикилометровой пробежки) Полезнее, и конфет потом не так охота....либо действие конфет не такое опасное.

Моя дочь все с детства спрашивала, - мама, почему все, что вкусно, - неполезно?))) 

не ем конфет уже три месяца, не потому, что себе в них отказываю, а потому, что мне стало вкусно другое...блин, это непостоянное счастье....

----------


## Евгений Ларионов

Кстати довольно дискуссионный вопрос о полезности пятикилометровых пробежек. Кроме того, хотя они и приносят удовольствие при определенных условиях, это ведь такая же дукха, как и конфеты))

----------


## Дубинин

> Кстати довольно дискуссионный вопрос о полезности пятикилометровых пробежек. Кроме того, хотя они и приносят удовольствие при определенных условиях, это ведь такая же дукха, как и конфеты))


У части буддистов есть хитрая фишка, как не от чего не отказываясь- переться (и за это ничего не будет- по буддийским меркам, а только наоборот- одна нирвана- полезная)- называется "союз блаженства и пустоты" т.е. безмятежно от всего прёмся и умело не цепляемся (ибо пусто)... (Вот так они от поста и молитвы и увиливают)

----------

Алик (17.12.2016), Фил (16.12.2016)

----------


## Альбина

> не ем конфет уже три месяца, не потому, что себе в них отказываю, а потому, что мне стало вкусно другое...блин, это непостоянное счастье....


ой как интересно,а что другое?

----------


## Альбина

чето я седня разболталась))спокойной ночи всем :Smilie:

----------


## Ассаджи

Так я слышал.
...
4) В том, у кого проявилась настойчивость, возникает неземной восторг.

Когда в том, у кого проявилась настойчивость, возникает неземной восторг,
то возникает "восторг" (pīti) как фактор Постижения.

Он развивает этот фактор, и благодаря развитию этот фактор достигает полного совершенства. 

http://dhamma.ru/canon/mn/mn118.htm

----------

Альбина (17.12.2016), Дубинин (16.12.2016), Кайто Накамура (17.12.2016), Пема Дролкар (17.12.2016)

----------


## Кайто Накамура

> Я Вам не хамлю, я вас просто СПРАШИВАЮ о конкретных знаках Вашей реализации.


Я кстати свои успехи в практике не называю реализациями, это по моему немного претенциозно звучит, не уверен что подходит  :Embarrassment: 




> я прошу четкого и ясного ответа на поставленный мною вопрос


А может мне не хочется или трудно это описать в словах, подробности этих состояний. По разным причинам, например я скромный человек (некоторые будут спорить, но это так), и потом это и правда сложно описать. То есть в принципе наверное я мог бы это выразить словами, с некоторым усилием, но не сразу и не так вот между делом. Может в другой атмосфере.  :Smilie:  С вами Пема, похоже у нас общение не клеится. Мне кажется вы хороший человек и мотивы у вас правильные, но вот вы же сама говорите, что по вашему мнению рассказывать о таком не корректно. Не по (каким-то) правилам. Я с этим не согласен, по моему ничего плохого если люди будут рассказывать об успехах открыто. О проблемах же люди рассказывают, о том как себе сухожилия потянули высиживая в лотосе и прочее, так почему не рассказать об успехах? Не в подробностях, потому что не все подробности касаются широкой публики, многое в этом плане достаточно интимно, но в форме сообщения, что "да, практика ведет к счастью, проверено на личном опыте" - думаю это вполне адекватно  :Smilie:

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Я кстати свои успехи в практике не называю реализациями, это по моему немного претенциозно звучит, не уверен что подходит 
> 
> 
> 
> А может мне не хочется или трудно это описать в словах, подробности этих состояний. По разным причинам, например я скромный человек (некоторые будут спорить, но это так), и потом это и правда сложно описать. То есть в принципе наверное я мог бы это выразить словами, с некоторым усилием, но не сразу и не так вот между делом. Может в другой атмосфере.  С вами Пема, похоже у нас общение не клеится. Мне кажется вы хороший человек и мотивы у вас правильные, но вот вы же сама говорите, что по вашему мнению рассказывать о таком не корректно. Не по (каким-то) правилам. Я с этим не согласен, по моему ничего плохого если люди будут рассказывать об успехах открыто. О проблемах же люди рассказывают, о том как себе сухожилия потянули высиживая в лотосе и прочее, так почему не рассказать об успехах? Не в подробностях, потому что не все подробности касаются широкой публики, многое в этом плане достаточно интимно, но в форме сообщения, что "да, практика ведет к счастью, проверено на личном опыте" - думаю это вполне адекватно


 :Big Grin:  Вы хоть свои посты перечитайте. Сложно описать)))) Скромный человек))) Рассказывать о таком некорректно. Интимно....сколько слов. У Вас восторг бывает раз в неделю на полчаса? Ну, НАПРИМЕР. Или два раза в год? Или пару раз в день? В среднем? Или был один раз?

Так и не начинайте ничего, чего не в силах закончить. По поводу счастья, к которому должна вести буддийская практика, - это полное освобождение от постсчастливых Ваших состояний, я не думаю, что вы сидите с состоянии блаженства ежедневно с утра до ночи. И посему остальное время должно сопровождаться страдательными состояниями. Хоть какими-то. 

Далее. Если не можете описать продолжительность кайфа, опишите Вашу практику.

Вы жджете, чтобы я от Вас отвязалась? нет. Научитесь хотя бы прямо отвечать на вопросы и не увиливать. Интимно, - я не прошу деталей, словами не описать, - опишите промежутком времени.

Если тебе кайфово, хоть ты и вылетаешь в другое измерение, понять, сколько ты там находился, постфактум можно всегда.

----------


## Кайто Накамура

> Далее. Если не можете описать продолжительность кайфа, опишите Вашу практику.


Я читаю Сутты, вдумчиво, ежедневно, ..отсылаю дану, соблюдаю панча-сила (старательно, но неидеально), общаюсь с бхиккху в сети. Всё в общем.




> Научитесь хотя бы прямо отвечать на вопросы и не увиливать.


Вы работали следователем наверное...  :Cool: 




> Если тебе кайфово, хоть ты и вылетаешь в другое измерение, понять, сколько ты там находился, постфактум можно всегда.


Нет, в другие измерения я не вылетаю, и связь с реальностью не теряю, просто всё подсвечивается этими ощущениями счастья, по разному в разное время, когда-то интенсивно, когда-то теряется.

----------


## Антарадхана

> То что правильная практика Дхаммы ведет к счастью - тут надеюсь нет вопросов.


Ведет к счастью... *ниббаны*. А то что благие поступки, ведут в рай, а не благие - в ад, это практически во всех религиях есть. 




> Да, я приводя свой пример, подтверждаю этот тезис (хотя и с тезисом, как ни странно, не все согласны, но тем не менее) но если кому-то из уважаемых собеседников не верится в мои успехи (с чего бы?...), то я не настаиваю, это немного странно такое вот недоверие,... но что же...


Некое временное состояние счастья, в одной из многочисленных жизней, не стоит особого внимания.

----------


## Шавырин

Извините , что вмешиваюсь ...

Обратил внимание на "подпись" Кайто Накамура : "Что за смех, что за радость, когда мир постоянно горит? Покрытые тьмой, почему вы не ищете света?" .

Но ведь это оксюморон*.


*На моё ИМХО .

----------

Антарадхана (17.12.2016)

----------


## Кайто Накамура

> Некое временное состояние счастья, в одной из многочисленных жизней, не стоит особого внимания.


Будда считал иначе, он говорил об этом счастье как о вполне достойном внимания результате практики Дхаммы  :Smilie:

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Ну что вы все на Славика набросились… Человек читает сутты, испытывает счастье, это ж хорошо, просто замечательно. Пусть это условное счастье, которое к Ниббане и к дхьянам никакого отношения не имеет, и пропадает, когда гопник пнёт на улице, но даже если это для него лично мотивация к практике, это  хорошо и чудесно. Если бы он своими достижениями хвастался постоянно, хорошего мало, но вообще-то он на форумах пишет обычно как простой несчастный человек, и только в этой теме слово за слово зашла речь про счастье, потом его припёрли, заставили подробно описать, а теперь попрекают тем, что нехорошо это было описывать. Посорадуйтесь и отстаньте уже от человека.

----------

Neroli (17.12.2016), Ассаджи (17.12.2016), Владимир Николаевич (17.12.2016), Кайто Накамура (17.12.2016), Кеин (19.12.2016), Фил (17.12.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Извините , что вмешиваюсь ...
> 
> Обратил внимание на "подпись" Кайто Накамура : "Что за смех, что за радость, когда мир постоянно горит? Покрытые тьмой, почему вы не ищете света?" .
> 
> Но ведь это оксюморон*.
> *На моё ИМХО .


Это было Буддой о праздновании  Дня Дурака сказано, отмечающегося у разных индоевропейских народов по весне )
Традиция этого празднования довольно древняя и отмечался он в то время в Индиях похлеще нашего Первого Апреля. Полностью переставали действовать социальные нормы и отношения, пьянство, разврат и т.п.
Сейчас в Индии тоже отмечают, но поспокойней, в основном красками друг друга обмазывают: https://yandex.ua/images/search?text...64-sfront8-033

Да и в высказывании несказанно ничего осудительного о счастье(сукха) или радости\восторге(пити), там именно о смехе(хасо) и о блаженствовании(анандо) в дни этого праздника:
Ko nu hāso kimānando, niccaṃ pajjalite sati.  Andhakārena onaddhā, padīpaṃ na gavesatha. 

Так, что нормально с подписью там у ув. Кайто Накамура )

----------

Кайто Накамура (17.12.2016), Шавырин (17.12.2016)

----------


## Кайто Накамура

> Человек читает сутты, испытывает счастье, это ж хорошо, просто замечательно.


Дело же не во мне лично. До меня им и дела нет. Проблема в другом. У нас в Тхераваде, особенно русскоязычной, есть течение непримиримых, они доказывают что "только Ниббана" достойная цель для ученика Будды, для мирянина в том числе. Но сам Будда так вопрос не ставил, он признает уютную, благополучную, счастливую благодаря практике Дхаммы в миру жизнь, для тех кто не готов уходить в Сангху.

----------

Ассаджи (17.12.2016), Фил (17.12.2016)

----------


## Фил

ТОЛЬКО НИББАНА! ТОЛЬКО ХАРДКОР!

----------

Кайто Накамура (17.12.2016), Харуказе (17.12.2016)

----------


## Антарадхана

> Если бы он своими достижениями хвастался постоянно, хорошего мало, но вообще-то он на форумах пишет обычно как простой несчастный человек, и только в этой теме слово за слово зашла речь про счастье, потом его припёрли, заставили подробно описать, а теперь попрекают тем, что нехорошо это было описывать.


Вообще-то он об этом говорит с пугающей зацикленностью на разных форумах, во множестве тем, где даже речи о счастье не заходит, одними и теми же словами и приводя ссылки на тему о счастье, которую он открыл на одном из форумов. Это весьма смахивает на сверхценную идею.

----------


## Кайто Накамура

> Вообще-то он об этом говорит


Я об этом говорю потому что всегда находятся те кто начинает со мной спорить. Поэтому приходится доказывать. Я же не виноват что могу привести ссылки на Сутты и цитаты, которые подтверждают мою точку зрения, мне приходится их приводить каждый раз. Конечно кое-кто будет этим недоволен, те кто хотят представить Дхамму по своему, как бы им хотелось ...

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Я читаю Сутты, вдумчиво, ежедневно, ..отсылаю дану, соблюдаю панча-сила (старательно, но неидеально), общаюсь с бхиккху в сети. Всё в общем.
> Нет, в другие измерения я не вылетаю, и связь с реальностью не теряю, просто всё подсвечивается этими ощущениями счастья, по разному в разное время, когда-то интенсивно, когда-то теряется.


Ну, ладно. Хорошо. У Вас все, как у многих буддистов с хорошей кармой. Сколько лет Вы практикуете?




> Вы работали следователем наверное...


Для выводов нужны конкретные факты. Практика в принципе учит их изымать)

----------


## Кайто Накамура

> Сколько лет Вы практикуете?


4 года.

----------


## Альбина

> Ну, ладно. Хорошо. У Вас все, как у многих буддистов с хорошей кармой. Сколько лет Вы практикуете?
> 
> 
> 
> Для выводов нужны конкретные факты. Практика в принципе учит их изымать)


Пем. А просыпание по утрам в хорошем расположении духа,это можно отнести к стабильному счастью ? Или еще не то?) (То что впереди - старость, болезни и др. гемморы - я в курсе.))). @*Кайто Накамура*! Вы как по утрам просыпаетесь?)) (я тож хочу поковыряться в вашем счастье, но я  не вредная, я просто любопытная  :Smilie: .) И еще я изучаю феномен "счастье". )

Правда .. Вот смотрите. Мне кажется, если чел. утром просыпается и испытывает счастье,то он в порядке. У Вас не так?Или это не в счет?

----------

Владимир Николаевич (18.12.2016), Кайто Накамура (19.12.2016)

----------


## Альбина

Мне кажется, топикстартеру тоже это должно быть интересно,так что я не офтоплю.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> 4 года.


Обычно первые лет пять эйфория, а потом бывают тяжелые моменты, не у всех, конечно, но бывают у многих переломы.....

----------


## Дубинин

Год- год ещё несчастному остался, а потом как все будет!

----------

Алик (19.12.2016)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Пем. А просыпание по утрам в хорошем расположении духа,это можно отнести к стабильному счастью ? Или еще не то?) (То что впереди - старость, болезни и др. гемморы - я в курсе.))). @*Кайто Накамура*! Вы как по утрам просыпаетесь?)) (я тож хочу поковыряться в вашем счастье, но я  не вредная, я просто любопытная .) И еще я изучаю феномен "счастье". )
> 
> Правда .. Вот смотрите. Мне кажется, если чел. утром просыпается и испытывает счастье,то он в порядке. У Вас не так?Или это не в счет?


Нормальный буддист нормально просыпается)) без эйфории, нормальное рабочее состояние, Прибежище визуализирует и подтягивает устремленность и памятование, а как же иначе? ничего не болит, много успеть надо)Лучше всего, - это умиротворенное состояние и удовлетворенность тем, что есть. Но при этом есть памятование, что надо что-то делать, жизнь короткая. 

И вот в чем парадокс, рост идет именно через неприятное, нежеланное, через выход из зоны комфорта и преодоление своих заторов. Страдательность не искоренена, хоть и приуменьшена. Пребывание ума в невовлеченности не достигнуто. Понимание пустотности не на уровне.

Хороший уровень, когда можешь менять свое состояние по желанию. Радость, - это хорошо.

Вот про некоторые благоприятные признаки.

Ну, и я так люблю, "проснись и пой", почему не петь? ну, можно и не петь)

----------


## Альбина

> Год- год ещё несчастному остался, а потом как все будет!


Не несчастному ,а счастливому..(надо будет в дневник записать,через год Кайто проверить.)

----------

Дубинин (19.12.2016)

----------


## Кайто Накамура

> @*Кайто Накамура*! Вы как по утрам просыпаетесь?)) (я тож хочу поковыряться в вашем счастье, но я  не вредная, я просто любопытная .) И еще я изучаю феномен "счастье". )
> 
> Правда .. Вот смотрите. Мне кажется, если чел. утром просыпается и испытывает счастье,то он в порядке. У Вас не так?Или это не в счет?


Дело в том что.. по моему это один из базовых консенсусных терминов в ПК, не уверен что его стоит анализировать. В Суттах есть описания, но они относятся к счастью как джхановому фактору, а в более общих случаях, в отношении мирян, просто говорится "практика ведет к счастью", без подробностей.  :Smilie: 

Если Будда так опеределил, что на этом уровне вводится просто понятие "счастье" без раскрытия и анализа этого феномена, то и не нужно в это углубляться. Ещё вводятся термины "желанное", "желанное и приятное", "благополучие". По моему этих _меток_ (это не синонимы, но понятия из одной сферы) должно быть достаточно чтобы определить свой частный случай. Можно ли в личной ситуации говорить о счастье (и прочем) как результате практики Дхаммы. И вот я про себя уверен на 100% что да, это так. 

Так что я за то чтобы и другие люди тоже это подтверждали. Чтобы я не выглядел на буддийском форуме как какая-то неизвестная зверушка. Не вижу причин почему бы это скрывать. В Суттах если человека спрашивают о его успахах в практике то он и отвечает. Секреты какие-то..зачем? 

И если эта тема будет более легальной, то мы сможем спокойно говорить о том что мешает и что помогает, на более широком материале, и это тогда по идее будет полезно.

----------

Альбина (19.12.2016)

----------


## Альбина

> Нормальный буддист нормально просыпается)) без эйфории, нормальное рабочее состояние, Прибежище визуализирует и подтягивает устремленность и памятование, а как же иначе? ничего не болит, много успеть надо)Лучше всего, - это умиротворенное состояние и удовлетворенность тем, что есть. Но при этом есть памятование, что надо что-то делать, жизнь короткая. 
> 
> И вот в чем парадокс, рост идет именно через неприятное, нежеланное, через выход из зоны комфорта и преодоление своих заторов. Страдательность не искоренена, хоть и приуменьшена. Пребывание ума в невовлеченности не достигнуто. Понимание пустотности не на уровне.
> 
> Хороший уровень, когда можешь менять свое состояние по желанию. Радость, - это хорошо.
> 
> Вот про некоторые благоприятные признаки.
> 
> Ну, и я так люблю, "проснись и пой", почему не петь? ну, можно и не петь)


Понятно.Просыпательность нормальная.А есть кто-нибудь на форуме,кто просыпается ну не сказать,что улыбаясь,но близко к этому,с чувством"гуд".Спасибните, пожалуйста.Считются первые бессознательные  секунды побудки ,а не "потом"с первой мыслью,что де я буддист или с любой другой.Между прочим вопрос для буддистов не праздный.Сон-это маленькая смерть.

----------

Кайто Накамура (19.12.2016)

----------


## Альбина

> Дело в том что.. по моему это один из базовых консенсусных терминов в ПК, не уверен что его стоит анализировать. В Суттах есть описания, но они относятся к счастью как джхановому фактору, а в более общих случаях, в отношении мирян, просто говорится "практика ведет к счастью", без подробностей. 
> 
> Если Будда так опеределил, что на этом уровне вводится просто понятие "счастье" без раскрытия и анализа этого феномена, то и не нужно в это углубляться. Ещё вводятся термины "желанное", "желанное и приятное", "благополучие". По моему этих _меток_ (это не синонимы, но понятия из одной сферы) должно быть достаточно чтобы определить свой частный случай. Можно ли в личной ситуации говорить о счастье (и прочем) как результате практики Дхаммы. И вот я про себя уверен на 100% что да, это так. 
> 
> Так что я за то чтобы и другие люди тоже это подтверждали. Чтобы я не выглядел на буддийском форуме как какая-то неизвестная зверушка. Не вижу причин почему бы это скрывать. В Суттах если человека спрашивают о его успахах в практике то он и отвечает. Секреты какие-то..зачем? 
> 
> И если эта тема будет более легальной, то мы сможем спокойно говорить о том что мешает и что помогает, на более широком материале, и это тогда по идее будет полезно.


У меня прям вот эссе просится на эту тему,наблюдений тьма, ,может напишу попозже...говорить надо. .однозначно..да хотя бы потому что Шакъямуни не скрывал.,если уж на то пошло

----------

Кайто Накамура (19.12.2016)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Понятно.Просыпательность нормальная.А есть кто-нибудь на форуме,кто просыпается ну не сказать,что улыбаясь,но близко к этому,с чувством"гуд".Спасибните, пожалуйста.Считются первые бессознательные  секунды побудки ,а не "потом"с первой мыслью,что де я буддист или с любой другой.Между прочим вопрос для буддистов не праздный.Сон-это маленькая смерть.


 Я могу только сказать, что каждый день просыпаться с невольным счастьем и с улыбкой не получается ни у кого. Даже у детей.

----------


## Кеин

> Еще равновесное спокойствие ума и не подверженность внешним "раздражителям" (звуку,крику,свету и т.д). Я вполне могу предположить, что такое возможно. Если это так,то я только рад за него.


Неподверженность внешним раздражителям - это признак дхьяны, как помниться, если что - пусть меня поправят.
У Кайто что-то другое. Порадуемся за него, и посоветуем не привязываться к этому состоянию, чтобы не страдать, если оно уйдёт или когда уйдёт.

----------

Евгений Ларионов (19.12.2016)

----------


## Евгений Ларионов

Кстати я просыпаюсь тоже обычно со светлыми мыслями и а хорошем расположении духа. Да и засыпаю тоже. Иногда только не понимаю зачем нужно столько времени между двумя этими событиями.

----------

Альбина (19.12.2016), Владимир Николаевич (19.12.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Кстати я просыпаюсь тоже обычно со светлыми мыслями и а хорошем расположении духа. Да и засыпаю тоже. Иногда только не понимаю зачем нужно столько времени между двумя этими событиями.


Чтоб перенести, расширить, охватить этими светлые мыслями и хорошим расположение духа  промежуток между моментами просыпания и засыпания ; )

----------


## Кайто Накамура

> Могу предположить что постоянно, ощущение теплоты в груди, мягкой, свет в уме, архаическая улыбка, брахмавихары все. Это может долго длиться.


Ну в общем и такие проявления бывают, но не всегда такие. Задумался на эту тему и получается... проявления то разнообразные очень, то там то тут, то одно то другое. То в груди шкворчит, то через эмоции идет, то в мыслях больше мелькает, то сознание цепляется за какой-то образ и уже поток течет тут, разнообразие вот интересный признак.  :Smilie: 

А некоторые проявления особенно сильные. Например когда наблюдаешь за своими реакциями и с удивлением видишь что реагируешь вне связи с собственным (вредным) характером, как бы действует через тебя другой человек, за которым ты наблюдаешь со стороны, и этот человек очень здоровый эмоционально и морально, он вроде и не связан с этой реальностью, это очень добавляет чувства внутренней силы, какую-то защищенность что ли... 

но это не все проявления я перечислил, есть и другие, и много, не хочу обо всем рассказывать, но на счет того что они разнообразны - такое мое ответственное заявление на основе реальных наблюдений  :Smilie:

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Вообще-то он об этом говорит с пугающей зацикленностью на разных форумах, во множестве тем, где даже речи о счастье не заходит, одними и теми же словами и приводя ссылки на тему о счастье, которую он открыл на одном из форумов. Это весьма смахивает на сверхценную идею.


Ну а вы постоянно пишете о том, что жизнь это боль. При этом, мне лично ваша позиция гораздо симпатичнее, чем Славика, потому что она честнее что ли. Но мне кажется, в представлении о том, что практика Дхармы приносит счастье, ничего вредного нет. Главное, по моему мнению, не переступать черту и не утверждать, что она должна приносить счастье, а кто несчастлив, те, значит, неправильно практикуют. Ну а «дхармическим реалистам», думаю, тоже важно не переступать её с нашей стороны и не устраивать инквизицию тем, кому повезло с накоплением заслуг, и кто ненадолго смог испытать чуточку освобождения от страданий, и пытаться их убедить, что им положено страдать. Все и так ещё настрадаются вдоволь, дефицита страдания в самсаре как-то не наблюдается.

----------

Кайто Накамура (15.05.2017)

----------


## Антарадхана

> Ну а вы постоянно пишете о том, что жизнь это боль. При этом, мне лично ваша позиция гораздо симпатичнее, чем Славика, потому что она честнее что ли. Но мне кажется, в представлении о том, что практика Дхармы приносит счастье, ничего вредного нет. Главное, по моему мнению, не переступать черту и не утверждать, что она должна приносить счастье, а кто несчастлив, те, значит, неправильно практикуют. Ну а «дхармическим реалистам», думаю, тоже важно не переступать её с нашей стороны и не устраивать инквизицию тем, кому повезло с накоплением заслуг, и кто ненадолго смог испытать чуточку освобождения от страданий, и пытаться их убедить, что им положено страдать. Все и так ещё настрадаются вдоволь, дефицита страдания в самсаре как-то не наблюдается.


Любое мирское счастье преходяще: аничча и дуккха. Будда говорил, что окончательно прекратить дуккху, можно лишь достигнув ниббаны. Ну а счастье в этой жизни... понятно что лучше быть здоровым и богатым, чем бедным и больным, лучше иметь спокойный и удовлетворенный ум, чем беспокойный и полный желаний, это все очевидные вещи, и не требуют доказывания.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (24.12.2016)

----------


## Йен

Можно в соответствие с суттами проверить - на чем ваша радость основана)

Салаятана вибханга сутта: Изложение о шести сферах:

...
1) И что такое шесть видов радости, основанных на домохозяйской жизни? Когда человек считает обретением обретение форм, познаваемых глазом, которые желанны, притягательны, приятны, доставляют удовольствие, и связаны с миром – или же когда он вспоминает то, что прежде обрёл, но что уже исчезло, прекратилось, и изменилось – то возникает радость. Такая радость называется радостью, основанной на домохозяйской жизни. Когда человек считает обретением обретение звуков… запахов… вкусов… осязаемых вещей… умственных объектов, познаваемых умом, которые желанны, притягательны, приятны, доставляют удовольствие, и связаны с миром – или же когда он вспоминает то, что прежде обрёл, но что уже исчезло, прекратилось, и изменилось – то возникает радость. Такая радость называется радостью, основанной на домохозяйской жизни. Таковы шесть видов радости, основанных на домохозяйской жизни.
2) И что такое шесть видов радости, основанных на отречении? Когда, зная непостоянство, изменение, угасание, и прекращение форм, человек видит в соответствии с действительностью правильной мудростью то, что формы как прежде, так и сейчас, непостоянны, страдательны, подвержены изменениям – то возникает радость. Такая радость называется радостью, основанной на отречении. Когда, зная непостоянство, изменение, угасание, и прекращение звуков... запахов... вкусов... осязаемых вещей... умственных объектов, человек видит в соответствии с действительностью правильной мудростью то, умственные объекты, как прежде, так и сейчас, непостоянны, страдательны, подвержены изменениям – то возникает радость. Такая радость называется радостью, основанной на отречении. Таковы шесть видов радости, основанных на отречении.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (24.12.2016)

----------


## Харуказе

Исходя из того что он написал - ко второму. Это очевидно.

----------


## Кеин

> но это не все проявления я перечислил, есть и другие, и много, не хочу обо всем рассказывать, но на счет того что они разнообразны - такое мое ответственное заявление на основе реальных наблюдений


Привязанность к чувственным удовольствиям пропала или ослабла?
Ну то есть, например, вот любит человек пить чай или кофе, или просто воду или газировку, и просто её пьёт для вкуса и для удовольствия, просто так, но в вашем состоянии этом, есть такое что абсолютно не тянет что-то ради такого удовольствия, например, пить чай или что вам раньше нравилось и пьёте вы только когда есть жажда. Есть такое хоть моментами?

----------


## Кайто Накамура

> Но мне кажется, в представлении о том, что практика Дхармы приносит счастье, ничего вредного нет. Главное, по моему мнению, не переступать черту и не утверждать, что она должна приносить счастье, а кто несчастлив, те, значит, неправильно практикуют.


Да, согласен, по моему так резко заострять не нужно. Согласно ПК, практика ведет к счастью. Но не сказано, что она ведет к нему "во всех обстоятельствах", "сразу", и "навсегда". По идее, этот результат не гарантирован, и зависит от других обстоятельств, от каммы в первую очередь, насколько я понимаю....

 :Smilie: 

Всё же, обретение счастья как признак правильной практики Дхаммы (не обязательный, но серьезный и достойный внимания признак) по моему это вполне законное рассуждение.

----------

Ассаджи (28.12.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (25.12.2016)

----------


## Кайто Накамура

> Привязанность к чувственным удовольствиям пропала или ослабла?
> Ну то есть, например, вот любит человек пить чай или кофе, или просто воду или газировку, и просто её пьёт для вкуса и для удовольствия, просто так, но в вашем состоянии этом, есть такое что абсолютно не тянет что-то ради такого удовольствия, например, пить чай или что вам раньше нравилось и пьёте вы только когда есть жажда. Есть такое хоть моментами?


Нет, таких результатов я не вижу. Как и раньше, есть вещи, которые вызывают сильный энтузиазм и желание. 

Я так вопрос не ставлю. Это относится к практике бхиккху, насколько я понимаю. Мирянам не обязательно себя ставить в такие координаты. Это всё ценно знать о высших практиках, чтобы понимать устройство жизни и духовного мира, но вовлекаться в практику бхиккху живя в миру по моему неосмотрительно. 

Тут как раз и может быть затык. Люди начинают примерять на себя систему координат и систему целей и ценностей бхиккху, заведомо не имея возможности практиковать эти методы толком. А недостижимая цель это же и может быть помеха для достижения счастья. Как бы неисправность в системе ценностей.

----------

Ассаджи (28.12.2016), Кеин (27.12.2016)

----------


## Йен

Пити сутта: Восторг 
АН 5.176


редакция перевода: 16.06.2014
Перевод с английского: SV

источник:
"Anguttara Nikaya by Bodhi, p. 789"

И тогда домохозяин Анатхапиндика отправился к Благословенному в сопровождении пятисот мирян. Они поклонились ему и сели рядом. Затем Благословенный сказал домохозяину Анатхапиндике [и мирянам]:
«Домохозяева, вы преподнесли одеяния, еду, жилища, лекарства и обеспечение для больных Сангхе монахов. Вам не следует довольствоваться лишь только этим, [думая]: «Мы преподнесли одеяния, еду, жилища, лекарства и обеспечение для больных Сангхе монахов». Поэтому, домохозяева, вот как вы должны тренировать себя: «Как мы можем время от времени входить и пребывать в восторге уединения?» Вот как вы должны тренировать себя».
Когда так было сказано, Достопочтенный Сарипутта обратился к Благословенному: «Удивительно и поразительно, Учитель, как хорошо об этом сказал Благословенный. Учитель, каждый раз, когда ученик Благородных входит и пребывает в восторге уединения, то в этом случае пять вещей не происходят в нём. (1) Боль и уныние, связанные с чувственностью, не происходят в нём. (2) Удовольствие и радость, связанные с чувственностью, не происходят в нём. (3) Боль и уныние, связанные с неблагим, не происходят в нём. (4) Удовольствие и радость, связанные с неблагим, не происходят в нём. (5) Боль и уныние, связанные с благим, не происходят в нём. Учитель, каждый раз, когда ученик Благородных входит и пребывает в восторге уединения, то в этом случае эти пять вещей не происходят в нём».
«Хорошо, хорошо, Сарипутта! Сарипутта, каждый раз, когда ученик Благородных входит и пребывает… в этом случае эти пять вещей не происходят в нём».

----------

Владимир Николаевич (26.12.2016), Кайто Накамура (25.12.2016)

----------


## Кайто Накамура

> Пити сутта: Восторг


Я думал об этой Сутте, у неё глубокий смысл по моему.

Будда тут призывает своих учеников мирян подходить к своей практике Дхаммы творчески, такой вывод напрашивается.

Сначала идет поучение в котором содержится вопрос:




> домохозяева, вот как вы должны тренировать себя: «Как мы можем время от времени входить и пребывать в восторге уединения?» Вот как вы должны тренировать себя».


То есть, домохозяевам следует задавать себе вопрос, нет четкого ответа что делать, а есть призыв решить задачу.

Дальше бханте Сарипутта описывает признаки, какое решение задачи будет правильным.




> Когда так было сказано, Достопочтенный Сарипутта обратился к Благословенному: «Удивительно и поразительно, Учитель, как хорошо об этом сказал Благословенный. Учитель, каждый раз, когда ученик Благородных входит и пребывает в восторге уединения, то в этом случае пять вещей не происходят в нём. (1) Боль и уныние, связанные с чувственностью, не происходят в нём. (2) Удовольствие и радость, связанные с чувственностью, не происходят в нём. (3) Боль и уныние, связанные с неблагим, не происходят в нём. (4) Удовольствие и радость, связанные с неблагим, не происходят в нём. (5) Боль и уныние, связанные с благим, не происходят в нём. Учитель, каждый раз, когда ученик Благородных входит и пребывает в восторге уединения, то в этом случае эти пять вещей не происходят в нём».
> «Хорошо, хорошо, Сарипутта! Сарипутта, каждый раз, когда ученик Благородных входит и пребывает… в этом случае эти пять вещей не происходят в нём».


5 признаков, связанных с правильным вариантом практики восторга уединения.

И эти 5 признаков подходят к разным вариантам практики. Например чтение Сутт соответствует. Когда я читаю Сутты, то выполняются все 5 условий. А ещё подошло бы и что-то другое. Повторение Сутт наизусть тоже подошло бы. Или в Азии получили распространение пуджи. Ритуалы. Они соответствуют условиям. Хотя еще ближе к оригиналу видимо будет вариант просто уединения и некой созерцательности. То есть отвлечения от внешней активности. Видимо, в древности это работало, было эффективным. В том мире насыщенность информацией была не такой как сейчас. Насколько можно судить, современный человек если просто будет уединяться, то это мало что даст. Зато у нас сейчас грамотность и Сутты доступны. Так что...

И ещё как можно видеть важный момент - процесс практики должен быть связан с восторгом. Это должно быть приятным делом, а не тяжелой напряженной работой (как некоторые доказывают). Правильно? Если к восторгу ведут пуджи, и если это приятно для человека, значит пусть делает пуджи. Если сатипаттхана имеет такой эффект - то значит стоит ею заниматься. А если на опыте установлено что восторг дает чтение Сутт...

Так получается.  :Smilie:

----------


## Йен

Восторг уединения - это первая джхана. То есть Будда рекомендует мирянам практиковать самадхи.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (26.12.2016)

----------


## Кайто Накамура

> Восторг уединения - это первая джхана. То есть Будда рекомендует мирянам практиковать самадхи.


Это смелый вывод, но боюсь он спорный. Слишком идеалистично и наивно звучит, Будда видел что и у бхиккху практика сосредоточения идет не гладко, и он не не стал бы рекомендовать мирянам что-то настолько труднодостижимое для практики, да ещё и "время от времени", как бы между прочим - "входить и пребывать". Само это "входить и пребывать" указывает на то, что речь о чем-то доступном. Видимо "восторг уединения" это не синоним первой джханы, можно предположить что было более общее значение для этого понятия, когда-то его использовали для первой джаны, а когда-то для практики как таковой (такая моя версия) всей практики помимо даны. 

Факт что сегодня среди бхиккху джханы большая редкость, среди мирян тем более.

----------


## Йен

Это и есть первая джхана - восторг уединения, вызванный оставлением чувственных удовольствий и неумелых качеств, мирянам и нужно спрашивать себя - как можно время от времени входить и пребывать в джхане. А вот так - практикуя Благородный Восьмеричный Путь.


Джхана сутта:

"Я говорю вам, прекращение влечений основывается на первой джхане". Так было сказано. По отношению к чему это было сказано? При этом, о монахи, монах, – уединившись таким образом от чувственных желаний (kāmā), уединившись от неумелых способов поведения (akusalā dhammā), – входит и пребывает в первой джхане: *в восторге (pīti)* и счастье (sukha), *рожденных уединением*, сопровождаемых рассуждением (vitakka) и изучением (vicāra). Он рассматривает любые происходящие в ней явления, связанные с формой, ощущением, распознаванием, волениями, и сознанием, как непостоянные, приносящие страдание, как болезнь, бедствие, стрелу, как болезненные, как несчастье, как чуждые, как разрушение, как пустые, как безличные. Он отвлекает свой ум от этих явлений, и тогда направляет свой ум на бессмертный элемент (амата-дхату): "Это покой, это совершенство – демонтаж всех конструкций; отказ от всего приобретенного; прекращение пристрастия; бесстрастие; прекращение; Освобождение (ниббана)".

----------


## Кайто Накамура

:Smilie:   Вот же у вас противоречие между рассуждением и цитатой. 





> Это и есть первая джхана - восторг уединения, вызванный оставлением чувственных удовольствий и неумелых качеств, мирянам и нужно спрашивать себя - как можно время от времени входить и пребывать в джхане. А вот так - практикуя Благородный Восьмеричный Путь.
> 
> 
> Джхана сутта:
> 
> "Я говорю вам, прекращение влечений основывается на первой джхане". Так было сказано. По отношению к чему это было сказано? При этом, о монахи, монах, – уединившись таким образом от чувственных желаний (kāmā), уединившись от неумелых способов поведения (akusalā dhammā), – входит и пребывает в первой джхане: *в восторге (pīti)* и счастье (sukha), *рожденных уединением*, сопровождаемых рассуждением (vitakka) и изучением (vicāra). Он рассматривает любые происходящие в ней явления, связанные с формой, ощущением, распознаванием, волениями, и сознанием, как непостоянные, приносящие страдание, как болезнь, бедствие, стрелу, как болезненные, как несчастье, как чуждые, как разрушение, как пустые, как безличные. Он отвлекает свой ум от этих явлений, и тогда направляет свой ум на бессмертный элемент (амата-дхату): "Это покой, это совершенство – демонтаж всех конструкций; отказ от всего приобретенного; прекращение пристрастия; бесстрастие; прекращение; Освобождение (ниббана)".

----------


## Йен

Какое противоречие? Оставление чувственности и неумелого - есть уединение от них, это уединение порождает пити, потому пити и назывется - пити уединения.

----------


## Кайто Накамура

> Какое противоречие?


Это практика бхиккху, об этом говорится в цитате. А вы интерпретируете что и к практике мирян это относится на основе предыдущей цитаты из Пити Сутты. 




> Оставление чувственности и неумелого - есть уединение от них, это уединение порождает пити, потому пити и назывется - пити уединения.


Видимо это разные пити уединения. У бхиккху это пити как джхановый фактор (из Джхана Сутты), а у мирян другой пити уединения (из Пити Сутты), более доступный, повседневный ... я так понимаю.  :Smilie:  Значит тогда это различали, а мы не различаем. В любом случае джхана - очень редкое явление сегодня, даже у бхиккху, а миряне вменяемые, даже наиболее серьезно практикующие о джхане и не мечтают.

----------


## Антарадхана

> Это практика бхиккху, об этом говорится в цитате. А вы интерпретируете что и к практике мирян это относится на основе предыдущей цитаты из Пити Сутты.


Будда учил и мирян и монахов одному и тому же - Четырем Благородным Истинам и достижению ниббаны, конечно делая акцент, что будучи монахом, плодов практики достичь проще, т.к. меньше помех.

По моему вы стали жертвой подхода, пропагандируемого на форуме тхеравада.ру, что миряне должны только молицо, постицо и слушать радио Радонеж делать дану, соблюдать нравственные предписания и участвовать в ритуалах, а о практике бхаваны даже думать не должны, т.к. это нарушает субординацию и т.п. Но этот подход, распространенный ныне в Азии - следствие деградации буддизма, а не следование тому, чему наставлял монахов и мирян Будда.




> Видимо это разные пити уединения. У бхиккху это пити как джхановый фактор (из Джхана Сутты), а у мирян другой пити уединения (из Пити Сутты), более доступный, повседневный ... я так понимаю.


Нет, пити - это именно джхановый фактор, и в суттах всегда упоминается как таковой, и в приведенной выше сутте, речь идет именно о джхане.

----------

Ануруддха (27.12.2016), Ассаджи (28.12.2016), Кеин (27.12.2016)

----------


## Йен

> Видимо это разные пити уединения. У бхиккху это пити как джхановый фактор (из Джхана Сутты), а у мирян другой пити уединения (из Пити Сутты), более доступный, повседневный ... я так понимаю.  Значит тогда это различали, а мы не различаем. В любом случае джхана - очень редкое явление сегодня, даже у бхиккху, а миряне вменяемые, даже наиболее серьезно практикующие о джхане и не мечтают.


Будда упоминал о трех видах восторга, в пити сутте явно о втором говорится, так как удовольствие и радость связанные с чувственностью отсутствуют, то есть практикующий отстранен от кама: 

Нирамиса сутта:

[Благословенный сказал]: «Монахи, существует плотский восторг, существует духовный восторг, существует восторг, что превыше духовного. Существует плотское счастье, существует духовное счастье, существует счастье, что превыше духовного. Существует плотская невозмутимость, существует духовная невозмутимость, существует невозмутимость, что превыше духовной. Существует плотское освобождение, существует духовное освобождение, существует освобождение, что превыше духовного.

Плотский восторг

И что такое, монахи, плотский восторг? Монахи, есть эти пять нитей чувственного удовольствия. Какие пять? Формы, познаваемые глазом – милые, приятные, чарующие, привлекательные, воспаляющие желание, соблазнительные. Звуки, воспринимаемые ухом… Запахи, воспринимаемые носом… Вкусы, воспринимаемые языком… Тактильные ощущения, воспринимаемые телом – милые, приятные, чарующие, привлекательные, воспаляющие желание, соблазнительные. Таковы пять нитей чувственного удовольствия. Восторг, возникающий в зависимости от этих пяти нитей чувственного удовольствия, называется плотским восторгом.

Духовный восторг

И что такое, монахи, духовный восторг? Вот, монахи, монах, оставивший чувственные удовольствия, оставивший неблагие качества, входит и пребывает в первой джхане: восторг и удовольствие, рождённые [этим] оставлением сопровождаются направлением ума [на объект медитации] и удержанием ума [на этом объекте]. С успокоением направления и удержания ума, он входит и пребывает во второй джхане: [его наполняют] восторг и удовольствие, рождённые сосредоточением, и единение ума, который свободен от направления и удержания – [он пребывает] во внутренней устойчивости. Это называется духовным восторгом.

Восторг, что превыше духовного

И что такое, монахи, восторг, что превыше духовного [восторга]? Когда монах, чьи пятна [загрязнений ума] уничтожены, пересматривает свой ум, освобождённый от жажды, освобождённый от злобы, освобождённый от заблуждения – [в нём] возникает восторг. Это называется восторгом, что превыше духовного.

----------


## Йен

В те времена, кстати, были и довольно-таки продвинутые миряне:

«А ты, домохозяин? Как долго ты являешься мирским последователем [Будды]?»
«Столько же, почтенный, уже тридцать лет как».
«За эти тридцать лет, домохозяин, достиг ли ты каких-либо сверхчеловеческих достижений в знании и видении, что достойны благородных, какого-либо приятного пребывания?»
«А как может быть иначе, почтенный? До той степени, до которой я пожелаю, отбросив чувственные удовольствия, отбросив неблагие состояния [ума], я вхожу и пребываю в первой джхане, которая сопровождается направлением и удержанием, а также восторгом и удовольствием, что рождены этим отбрасыванием. Далее, до той степени, до которой я пожелаю, с угасанием направления и удержания я вхожу и пребываю во второй джхане… Далее, до той степени, до которой я пожелаю, с угасанием восторга… я вхожу и пребываю в третьей джхане… Далее, до той степени, до которой я пожелаю, с прекращением удовольствия и боли… я вхожу и пребываю в четвёртой джхане.
И кроме того, если я скончаюсь до того, как скончается Благословенный, то будет не удивительно, если он заявит обо мне так: «Нет каких-либо оков, из-за которых домохозяин Читта мог бы вернуться обратно в этот мир»3.

----------

Ассаджи (28.12.2016)

----------


## Дубинин

Если он с Буддой так общается (домохозяин). то молоток- не робеет- своё дело- туго знает.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Кмк., в Пити Сутте, Будда советует [домо]хозяинам временами уходить в затворы для практики созерцания.
Шарипутра дальше описывает преимущества таких затворов для практики.

Что в принципе соответствует обычному положению дел, во всех буддийских странах и традициях миряне для практики временами затворяются, ретритничают, часто и повсеместно с временными обетами и под руководством наставников.

----------

PampKin Head (29.12.2016)

----------


## Йен

> Если он с Буддой так общается (домохозяин). то молоток- не робеет- своё дело- туго знает.


Со своим другом аскетом Кассапой он так общается, который за тридцать лет практики ничего не достиг.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (27.12.2016), Дубинин (27.12.2016)

----------


## Харуказе

Пити и 1 джана довольно просто достигаются. В буржуйнете есть даже несколько  спец техник (1 из них даосская), которые в кратчайшие сроки позволяют достичь пити (и это чувство остается в течении всего дня). Там даже есть такой термин как "джановый наркоман", который привязан к этому приятному состоянию и ничего более не хочет. Другое дело,что смысл любого направления буддизма совсем не в том чтобы стать "джановым наркоманом".

----------

Ануруддха (27.12.2016)

----------


## Йен

> Пити и 1 джана довольно просто достигаются.


Ну и как, у вас уже получилось? )

----------

Владимир Николаевич (27.12.2016)

----------


## Харуказе

> Ну и как, у вас уже получилось? )


Я знаю людей у которых уже получилось. Не доверять им смысла нет. Во всяком случае они действительно занимаются делами,и поэтому достигают результата. А разговаривать о еде может каждый.

----------


## Йен

> Там даже есть такой термин как "джановый наркоман", который привязан к этому приятному состоянию и ничего более не хочет. Другое дело,что смысл любого направления буддизма совсем не в том чтобы стать "джановым наркоманом".


Вообще, Будда говорил, что удовольствий первой джханы не надо бояться, так как они не связаны с ЧУ и неумелыми качествами, не наводнили его ум и не остались в нем:



И затем , когда я принял твёрдую пищу и восполнил силы, полностью оставив чувственные удовольствия и неумелые умственные качества, я вошёл и пребывал в первой джхане: восторг и удовольствие, рождённые [этим] оставлением, сопровождались направлением ума [на объект медитации] и удержанием ума [на объекте медитации]. Но приятное чувство, которое возникло благодаря этому, не наводнило мой ум и не осталось в нём. С успокоением направления и удержания ума я вошёл и пребывал во второй джхане: [меня наполняли] восторг и удовольствие, рождённые сосредоточением, и единение ума, который свободен от направления и удержания – [я пребывал] во внутренней устойчивости. Но приятное чувство, которое возникло благодаря этому, не наводнило мой ум и не осталось в нём. С успокоением восторга я был невозмутимым, осознанным, и бдительным, и ощущал приятное телом. Я вошёл и пребывал в третьей джхане, о которой Благородные говорят так: «Невозмутимый и осознанный, он находится в приятном пребывании». Но приятное чувство, которое возникло благодаря этому, не наводнило мой ум и не осталось в нём. С успокоением удовольствия и боли, вместе с более ранним исчезновением радости и недовольства, я вошёл и пребывал в четвёртой джхане – [в] чистейшей невозмутимости и осознанности, в ни-удовольствии-ни-боли. Но приятное чувство, которое возникло благодаря этому, не наводнило мой ум и не осталось в нём.

----------

Кеин (27.12.2016)

----------


## Харуказе

> Вообще, Будда говорил, что удовольствий первой джханы не надо бояться, так как они не связаны с ЧУ и не неумелыми качествами, не наводнили его ум и не остались в нем:
> И затем , когда я принял твёрдую пищу и восполнил силы, полностью оставив чувственные удовольствия и неумелые умственные качества, я вошёл и пребывал в первой джхане: восторг и удовольствие, рождённые [этим] оставлением, сопровождались направлением ума [на объект медитации] и удержанием ума [на объекте медитации]. Но приятное чувство, которое возникло благодаря этому, не наводнило мой ум и не осталось в нём. С успокоением направления и удержания ума я вошёл и пребывал во второй джхане: [меня наполняли] восторг и удовольствие, рождённые сосредоточением, и единение ума, который свободен от направления и удержания – [я пребывал] во внутренней устойчивости. Но приятное чувство, которое возникло благодаря этому, не наводнило мой ум и не осталось в нём. С успокоением восторга я был невозмутимым, осознанным, и бдительным, и ощущал приятное телом. Я вошёл и пребывал в третьей джхане, о которой Благородные говорят так: «Невозмутимый и осознанный, он находится в приятном пребывании». Но приятное чувство, которое возникло благодаря этому, не наводнило мой ум и не осталось в нём. С успокоением удовольствия и боли, вместе с более ранним исчезновением радости и недовольства, я вошёл и пребывал в четвёртой джхане – [в] чистейшей невозмутимости и осознанности, в ни-удовольствии-ни-боли. Но приятное чувство, которое возникло благодаря этому, не наводнило мой ум и не осталось в нём.


Бояться не нужно,но и привязываться не нужно тоже. Иначе следующие стадии нельзя будет достичь.

----------

Ассаджи (28.12.2016)

----------


## Йен

> Бояться не нужно,но и привязываться не нужно тоже. Иначе следующие стадии нельзя будет достичь.


Не будет там привязанности, так как она достигается на основе сати.

См. Джана сутту, практикующий рассматривает явления и их характеристики прямо в первой джхане.


"Я говорю вам, прекращение влечений основывается на первой джхане". Так было сказано. По отношению к чему это было сказано? При этом, о монахи, монах, – уединившись таким образом от чувственных желаний (kāmā), уединившись от неумелых способов поведения (akusalā dhammā), – входит и пребывает в первой джхане: в восторге (pīti) и счастье (sukha), рожденных уединением, сопровождаемых рассуждением (vitakka) и изучением (vicāra). Он рассматривает любые происходящие в ней явления, связанные с формой, ощущением, распознаванием, волениями, и сознанием, как непостоянные, приносящие страдание, как болезнь, бедствие, стрелу, как болезненные, как несчастье, как чуждые, как разрушение, как пустые, как безличные. Он отвлекает свой ум от этих явлений, и тогда направляет свой ум на бессмертный элемент (амата-дхату): "Это покой, это совершенство – демонтаж всех конструкций; отказ от всего приобретенного; прекращение пристрастия; бесстрастие; прекращение; Освобождение (ниббана)".

----------


## Харуказе

> Не будет там привязанности, так как она достигается на основе сати.
> 
> См. Джана сутту, практикующий рассматривает явления и их характеристики прямо в первой джхане.
> 
> 
> "Я говорю вам, прекращение влечений основывается на первой джхане". Так было сказано. По отношению к чему это было сказано? При этом, о монахи, монах, – уединившись таким образом от чувственных желаний (kāmā), уединившись от неумелых способов поведения (akusalā dhammā), – входит и пребывает в первой джхане: в восторге (pīti) и счастье (sukha), рожденных уединением, сопровождаемых рассуждением (vitakka) и изучением (vicāra). Он рассматривает любые происходящие в ней явления, связанные с формой, ощущением, распознаванием, волениями, и сознанием, как непостоянные, приносящие страдание, как болезнь, бедствие, стрелу, как болезненные, как несчастье, как чуждые, как разрушение, как пустые, как безличные. Он отвлекает свой ум от этих явлений, и тогда направляет свой ум на бессмертный элемент (амата-дхату): "Это покой, это совершенство – демонтаж всех конструкций; отказ от всего приобретенного; прекращение пристрастия; бесстрастие; прекращение; Освобождение (ниббана)".


Это так по книге. Но не значит, что 100% людей будут "направляет свой ум на бессмертный элемент (амата-дхату): "Это покой, это совершенство – демонтаж всех конструкций; отказ от всего приобретенного; прекращение пристрастия; бесстрастие; прекращение; Освобождение (ниббана)". Кто-то будет рассматривать и рассматривать приятное чувство, потому что...ну потому что оно ему нравится.

----------

Антарадхана (27.12.2016), Ассаджи (28.12.2016)

----------


## Кеин

> Нет, таких результатов я не вижу. Как и раньше, есть вещи, которые вызывают сильный энтузиазм и желание. 
> 
> Я так вопрос не ставлю. Это относится к практике бхиккху, насколько я понимаю. Мирянам не обязательно себя ставить в такие координаты. Это всё ценно знать о высших практиках, чтобы понимать устройство жизни и духовного мира, но вовлекаться в практику бхиккху живя в миру по моему неосмотрительно. 
> 
> Тут как раз и может быть затык. Люди начинают примерять на себя систему координат и систему целей и ценностей бхиккху, заведомо не имея возможности практиковать эти методы толком. А недостижимая цель это же и может быть помеха для достижения счастья. Как бы неисправность в системе ценностей.


Хорошо, я понЯл, желаю вам успехов и благ и плодов.  :Smilie:

----------


## Йен

> Это так по книге. Но не значит, что 100% людей будут "направляет свой ум на бессмертный элемент (амата-дхату): "Это покой, это совершенство – демонтаж всех конструкций; отказ от всего приобретенного; прекращение пристрастия; бесстрастие; прекращение; Освобождение (ниббана)". Кто-то будет рассматривать и рассматривать приятное чувство, потому что...ну потому что оно ему нравится.


Мы-то с вами о самма-самадхи говорим. Если у человека в самадхи не будет памятования и осознанности, то это просто транс.

----------


## Харуказе

> Мы-то с вами о самма-самадхи говорим. Если у человека в самадхи не будет памятования и осознанности, то это просто транс.


Если не будет желания посмотреть что дальше,то может и да. Некоторые просто входят в это приятное состояние, расслабляются и кайфуют. Вероятно они боятся потерять нечто на столько (для них) приятное. Во всяком случае на многих западных форумах люди с 5,6-10 летним и более реальным опытом медитации по какой-то причине зависают на этом уровне и не двигаются дальше. Меня эта тема не особо интересует,но факт есть.

----------


## Ануруддха

> Ну и как, у вас уже получилось? )


Могу привести свой ум в состояние восторга сосредоточившись на пару секунд. Это результат практики саматха, в какой-то момент понял как это включается  :Smilie:

----------

Антарадхана (27.12.2016), Ассаджи (28.12.2016), Йен (27.12.2016)

----------


## Йен

> Если не будет желания посмотреть что дальше,то может и да. Некоторые просто входят в это приятное состояние, расслабляются и кайфуют. Вероятно они боятся потерять нечто на столько (для них) приятное. Во всяком случае на многих западных форумах люди с 5,6-10 летним и более реальным опытом медитации по какой-то причине зависают на этом уровне и не двигаются дальше. Меня эта тема не особо интересует,но факт есть.


"Мысль о том, что медитирующий должен выходить из джханы, чтобы развить сверхчеловеческое знание (абхиння) или уничтожить загрязнения и достичь просветления, строится на предположении о том, что сосредоточенный ум становится единым с объектом медитации и поглощённым этим объектом. По этой причине некоторые переводят джхану или саматху как сосредоточение поглощённости. Если ум поглощён объектом, он парализован и не способен делать что-либо.
Такое может быть, если джхана достигнута без участия осознанности. Именно это случилось с учителями бодхисатты Готамы. Они застряли в джхане, но думали, что достигли просветления. Такого не случится, если вы достигаете джханы осознанно. Когда достигается правильная джхана, осознанность чиста, спокойствие и сосредоточение сильны, внимание заострено. Правильное сосредоточение объединяет все факторы ума, которые Будда перечислил в Анупада сутте (МН 111). Сосредоточение — один из факторов, присутствующих в правильной джхане. Вы полностью видите, без слов и концепций, тончайшее непостоянство, неудовлетворительность и безличность, которые имеет место в этом состоянии саматхи. Это ваше прямое переживание, а не философствование или логическое мышление. Вы знаете, что вы в джхане, но не говорите: «Ах! Я в джхане!»
Если у вас нет осознанности, внимательности, внимания и сосредоточения, то тогда вы в глубоком сне. Именно в этом состоянии вы находитесь в анестезии. Нужно стараться достичь сосредоточенности не для того, чтобы впасть в этот вид глубокого сна и забыться. Мы прилагаем большие усилия для того, чтобы стать полностью осознанными о непостоянстве, неудовлетворительности и безличности тела, чувств, восприятий, волевых конструкций и сознания."

(С) Бханте Хенепола Гунаратана

----------

Ассаджи (28.12.2016), Владимир Николаевич (27.12.2016)

----------


## Йен

> Могу привести свой ум в состояние восторга сосредоточившись на пару секунд. Это результат практики саматха, в какой-то момент понял как это включается


Чувственные удовольствия все еще привлекают? )

----------


## Ануруддха

> Чувственные удовольствия все еще привлекают? )


Ага, но только если они полностью не захватывают ум то понимаешь их разрушительный конец, а это демотивирует. Начинаешь догадываться почему мирянин ставший архатом должен уйти в монахи.

----------

Ассаджи (28.12.2016)

----------


## Йен

> Ага, но только если они полностью не захватывают ум то понимаешь их разрушительный конец, а это демотивирует. Начинаешь догадываться почему мирянин ставший архатом должен уйти в монахи.


Просто самотест такой: если практикой сосредоточения достигаешь действительно восторга и счастья оставления кама и неблагих действий, и после этого достижения тяга к ЧУ пропадает, то это была первая джхана реализована. )

----------


## Ануруддха

> Просто это самотест такой: если практикой сосредоточения достигаешь действительно восторга и счастья оставления кама и неблагих действий, и после этого достижения тяга к ЧУ пропадает, то это была первая джхана реализована. )


Э, тут кто-то на первую джхану слишком большие надежды возлагает, это ж не Пробуждение, омрачения в уме остаются, соответственно конструируется сансара. Тут один участник форума предлагал достигших первой джханы проверять на отсутствие боли, уж не знаю иголками там в них тыкать или еще как. Это слишком формальный подход. Это состояние ума, на мой взгляд, возможно только в момент сосредоточения и тогда действительно пропадает телесное ощущение, да и в общем тяги к чувственным удовольствиям не может быть поскольку ум и так находится в ярком восторге.

----------

Антарадхана (27.12.2016), Ассаджи (28.12.2016)

----------


## Кайто Накамура

> Кмк., в Пити Сутте, Будда советует [домо]хозяинам временами уходить в затворы для практики созерцания.
> Шарипутра дальше описывает преимущества таких затворов для практики.
> 
> Что в принципе соответствует обычному положению дел, во всех буддийских странах и традициях миряне для практики временами затворяются, ретритничают, часто и повсеместно с временными обетами и под руководством наставников.


Это убедительная версия. Она неплохо объясняет то что этот восторг уединения Будда призывает практиковать "время от времени". И то что в обычаях Азии такое есть, и возможно уже было в те времена. И в этом случае (гипотетически) понятно почему нет развернутого объяснения. Будда и бханте Сарипутта говорят как бы об общеизвестной традиции. 

Правда не ясно что конкретно в этих периодических затворах советуется Буддой практиковать. Временные обеты это да, скорее всего, но вот могла ли тут идти речь конкретно о джхане? Думаю вряд ли. Я понимаю что некоторым из нас хочется представить дело так, но это слишком зыбко всё. 

Более реалистично, что если речь идет о периодических затворах, то значит речь просто о более интенсивной практике, но не конкретно самадхи с (неким предполагаемым) выходом в джхану, а вообще всей возможной практике Дхаммы помимо даны. Это самое четкое из имеющихся конкретных указаний Будды (по Пити Сутте). Не ограничиваться даной, практиковать Дхамму шире. То есть, чтение Сутт сюда тоже входит имхо.  :Smilie:

----------

Владимир Николаевич (27.12.2016)

----------


## Йен

> Э, тут кто-то на первую джхану слишком большие надежды возлагает, это ж не Пробуждение, омрачения в уме остаются, соответственно конструируется сансара.



"Кто-то" это Будда )


*Чула дуккхаккхандха сутта*

Даже несмотря на то, что ученик Благородных ясно увидел правильной мудростью в соответствии с действительностью, что чувственные удовольствия приносят мало удовлетворения, но больше страданий и отчаяния, и что опасность, заключённая в них, и того больше, [всё же], пока он всё ещё не достигает восторга и счастья, что отделены от чувственных удовольствий, отделены от неблагих состояний, или же [пока он не достигает] чего-то более умиротворённого, нежели это, то его всё ещё могут привлекать чувственные удовольствия3. Но когда ученик Благородных ясно увидел правильной мудростью в соответствии с действительностью, что чувственные удовольствия приносят мало удовлетворения, но больше страданий и отчаяния, и что опасность, заключённая в них, и того больше, и [когда] он достигает восторга и счастья, что отделены от чувственных удовольствий, отделены от неблагих состояний, или же [когда он достигает] чего-то более умиротворённого, нежели это, то тогда его более не привлекают чувственные удовольствия.
До моего просветления, пока я всё ещё был только лишь непросветлённым бодхисаттой, я тоже ясно видел правильной мудростью в соответствии с действительностью, что чувственные удовольствия приносят мало удовлетворения, но больше страданий и отчаяния, и как велика опасность, заключённая в них. Но пока я ещё не достигал восторга и счастья, что отделены от чувственных удовольствий, отделены от неблагих состояний, или же [пока не достигал] чего-то более умиротворённого, нежели это, я осознавал, что всё ещё чувственные удовольствия могут привлекать меня. Но когда я ясно увидел правильной мудростью… [когда достигал] чего-то более умиротворённого, нежели это, то я осознал, что меня более не привлекали чувственные удовольствия.

----------


## Йен

> Правда не ясно что конкретно в этих периодических затворах советуется Буддой практиковать. Временные обеты это да, скорее всего, но вот могла ли тут идти речь конкретно о джхане? Думаю вряд ли. Я понимаю что некоторым из нас хочется представить дело так, но это слишком зыбко всё.


Ну как что делать в затворе - телек смотреть, чай пить и коврижками заедать.

В сутте ясно написано, что практикующий отстранен от кама и неблагого, испытывает восторг.  Это признаки первой джханы. 
Практикуют анапанасати, что давал Будда, она приводит к сосредоточению и джхане.

----------


## Ануруддха

> "Кто-то" это Будда )
> 
> 
> *Чула дуккхаккхандха сутта*
> 
> Даже несмотря на то, что ученик Благородных ясно увидел правильной мудростью в соответствии с действительностью, что чувственные удовольствия приносят мало удовлетворения, но больше страданий и отчаяния, и что опасность, заключённая в них, и того больше, [всё же], пока он всё ещё не достигает восторга и счастья, что отделены от чувственных удовольствий, отделены от неблагих состояний, или же [пока он не достигает] чего-то более умиротворённого, нежели это, то его всё ещё могут привлекать чувственные удовольствия3. Но когда ученик Благородных ясно увидел правильной мудростью в соответствии с действительностью, что чувственные удовольствия приносят мало удовлетворения, но больше страданий и отчаяния, и что опасность, заключённая в них, и того больше, и [когда] он достигает восторга и счастья, что отделены от чувственных удовольствий, отделены от неблагих состояний, или же [когда он достигает] чего-то более умиротворённого, нежели это, то тогда его более не привлекают чувственные удовольствия.
> До моего просветления, пока я всё ещё был только лишь непросветлённым бодхисаттой, я тоже ясно видел правильной мудростью в соответствии с действительностью, что чувственные удовольствия приносят мало удовлетворения, но больше страданий и отчаяния, и как велика опасность, заключённая в них. Но пока я ещё не достигал восторга и счастья, что отделены от чувственных удовольствий, отделены от неблагих состояний, или же [пока не достигал] чего-то более умиротворённого, нежели это, я осознавал, что всё ещё чувственные удовольствия могут привлекать меня. Но когда я ясно увидел правильной мудростью… [когда достигал] чего-то более умиротворённого, нежели это, то я осознал, что меня более не привлекали чувственные удовольствия.


Здесь Будда все таки говорит о более глобальных вещах как правильная мудрость и просветление, которые сопровождаются восторгом и счастьем. Но в общем полагать, что восторг и счастье приводят к мудрости и просветлению не совсем правильно. И если почитать описание джхан то там просто говорится о последствии в виде восторга и не говорится, что это еще означает то и то и еще вот это и это.

----------


## Йен

> Здесь Будда все таки говорит о более глобальных вещах как правильная мудрость и просветление, которые сопровождаются восторгом и счастьем. Но в общем полагать, что восторг и счастье приводят к мудрости и просветлению не совсем правильно.


В сутте четко говорится, что пока человек не реализовал хотя бы первую джхану (восторг  и счастье), то его будут привлекать ЧУ. Никто не полагает, что эти восторг со счастьем приводят к правильной мудрости и просветлению. Правильная мудрость уже присутствует в джхане, в джане вообще все элементы Благородного Восьмеричного Пути сходятся, иначе это неправильная джхана - неправильные пчелы, у которых и мед неправильный.
Представьте себе - вас всю жизнь кормили помоями, вы привыкли ими наслаждаться (ЧУ) считая это нормальным 
 и вдруг кто-то рассказал, что есть более вкусная еда (услышали Дхамму и поверили в нее), вы ее нашли и попробовали (восторг и счастье джаны). И после этого вы вернетесь есть помои и будете так же как и прежде наслаждаться ими ?  :Smilie:

----------


## Антарадхана

> Мы-то с вами о самма-самадхи говорим. Если у человека в самадхи не будет памятования и осознанности, то это просто транс.


Первая джхана не обязательно является плодом сама-самадхи, она может достигаться людьми вне буддийского учения, на основании ложных воззрений или спонтанно, вследствие опыта прошлых жизней. И вообще на мой взгляд, ошибочно считать джхану практически вершиной буддийского пути, от которой до полного Пробуждения - остается один шаг. От достижения первой джханы, до умения в нее входить по желанию, могут пройти десятки лет интенсивной практики, и еще столько же, что-бы научиться достигать второй джханы и т.п. Это в суттах пишут: садится и достигает первой джханы, второй джханы, третей джханы и т.п., но это не значит, что у всех такое последовательное вхождение происходит в один день, это просто в суттах указывается последовательность. ИМХО, первая джхана никак не связана с достижением святости, и не является вершиной буддийского пути, хотя это далеко и не рядовой результат в практике сосредоточения. Что касается отбрасывания жажды чувственных удовольствий и т.п., то в джхане это лишь на время происходит, потом все возвращается на круги своя.

----------

Ануруддха (27.12.2016), Ассаджи (28.12.2016), Иван З. (03.01.2018)

----------


## Кайто Накамура

> В сутте ясно написано, что практикующий отстранен от кама и неблагого, испытывает восторг.  Это признаки первой джханы. 
> Практикуют анапанасати, что давал Будда, она приводит к сосредоточению и джхане.


При чтении Сутт тоже выполняется это условие. И тоже испытывается восторг.. И вероятно при пуджах тоже самое. Почему в Азии получили распространение пуджи, включая и одиночные, проводимые индивидуально? Видимо, они тоже дают некий восторг, скорее всего так. 

Понимаете о чем я? Ваша интерпретация понятна, и я уважаю ваш выбор в пользу анапанасати и веры в достижимость джханы "время от времени" мирянами. Но надо признать, что это далеко не очевидный вариант толкования Пити Сутты.  :Smilie: 

Других упоминаний о том что домохозяева практикуют джханы в Никаях нет (насколько я знаю) и это тоже не слишком убедительное. Так что ваше (и других медитаторов) толкование всё таки смелое и несколько спорное. У сторонников взглядов SV и бханте Топпера аргументы тоже очень основательные.  :Smilie:

----------


## Ануруддха

> В сутте четко говорится, что пока человек не реализовал хотя бы первую джхану (восторг  и счастье), то его будут привлекать ЧУ. Никто не полагает, что эти восторг со счастьем приводят к правильной мудрости и просветлению. Правильная мудрость уже присутствует в джхане, в джане вообще все элементы Благородного Восьмеричного Пути сходятся, иначе это неправильная джхана - неправильные пчелы, у которых и мед неправильный.
> Представьте себе - вас всю жизнь кормили помоями, вы привыкли ими наслаждаться (ЧУ) считая это нормальным 
>  и вдруг кто-то рассказал, что есть более вкусная еда (услышали Дхамму и поверили в нее), вы ее нашли и попробовали (восторг и счастье джаны). И после этого вы вернетесь есть помои и будете так же как и прежде наслаждаться ими ?


Про джханы в сутре ни слово, а восторг не означает, что говорится именно о джхане. Что следствием первой джханы является мудрость тоже. И я еще не встречал людей которые после ресторана навсегда отказывались от столовки (олигархов в расчет не берем). Пока в уме остаются омрачения он будет во влечении.

----------

Антарадхана (27.12.2016)

----------


## Йен

> Первая джхана не обязательно является плодом сама-самадхи, она может достигаться людьми вне буддийского учения, на основании ложных воззрений или спонтанно, вследствие опыта прошлых жизней. И вообще на мой взгляд, ошибочно считать джхану практически вершиной буддийского пути, от которой до полного Пробуждения - остается один шаг. От достижения первой джханы, до умения в нее входить по желанию, могут пройти десятки лет интенсивной практики, и еще столько же, что-бы научиться достигать второй джханы и т.п. Это в суттах пишут: садится и достигает первой джханы, второй джханы, третей джханы и т.п., но это не значит, что у всех такое последовательное вхождение происходит в один день, это просто в суттах указывается последовательность. ИМХО, первая джхана никак не связана с достижением святости, и не является вершиной буддийского пути, хотя это далеко и не рядовой результат в практике сосредоточения. Что касается отбрасывания жажды чувственных удовольствий и т.п., то в джхане это лишь на время происходит, потом все возвращается на круги своя.


Джхана не вершина буддийского пути, это особождение от кама,  т.н. "Плотское освобождение", далее идет духовное освобождение - арупа джханы и уже потом освобождение что выше духовного. Те джаны, что достигаются на основе неправильных воззрений - неправильные, и отношения к нашей беседе не имеют )
То что отбрасывание ЧУ временное, опровергается суттой, что я привел.

----------


## Йен

> Про джханы в сутре ни слово, а восторг не означает, что говорится именно о джхане. Что следствием первой джханы является мудрость тоже. И я еще не встречал людей которые после ресторана навсегда отказывались от столовки (олигархов в расчет не берем). Пока в уме остаются омрачения он будет во влечении.


Восторг и удовольствие, возникающие при отстранении от ЧУ и неумелых действий -  совершенно очевидные указатели первой джханы, они повторяются из сутты в сутту, если вы знакомы с ПК, то знаете это. Мудрость должна быть уже на определенном уровне развита, чтобы в джхану войти, иначе вы не сможете правильно отстраниться от ЧУ и неумелых действий, вы их будете просто подавлять, что неправильно и не искореняет влечения так, как мудрость. В сутте вопросы задает мирянин, который достиг уровня однажды-возвращающегося, но не может избавиться от наслаждения ЧУ, так как не реализовал джханы. 
Я еще не встречал бомжей,  которым после нормальной еды снова нравилось бы есть помои )  может и будут есть - голод заставит, но наслаждаться? ))
Омрачения остаются, убираются только омрачения, связанные с влечениям к ЧУ, соответственно, реализовавший джхану перерождается в мире форм.

----------


## Йен

> Других упоминаний о том что домохозяева практикуют джханы в Никаях нет (насколько я знаю) и это тоже не слишком убедительное. Так что ваше (и других медитаторов) толкование всё таки смелое и несколько спорное


Я же сутту выше цитировал, где домохозяин Читта входит и пребывает в джханах, когда захочет и на сколько захочет )

----------


## Антарадхана

> Джхана не вершина буддийского пути, это особождение от кама,  т.н. "Плотское освобождение"


Только на время пребывания в джхане.

----------


## Йен

> Только на время пребывания в джхане.


Да я в курсе этого мнения, сам долго на него велся, но мнения надо сверять с суттами )

----------


## Антарадхана

> Да я в курсе этого мнения, сам долго на него велся, но мнения надо сверять с суттами )


Надо. В суттах говориться не просто о достижении джхан, а так же о параллельном развитии сила и пання, а это три разных вектора достижений, которые развиваются в рамках БВП.

----------

Ассаджи (28.12.2016)

----------


## Йен

> Надо. В суттах говориться не просто о достижении джхан, а так же о параллельном развитии сила и пання, а это три разных вектора достижений, которые развиваются в рамках БВП.


Правильное самадхи (самадхи и есть джханы) достигается при наличии остальных элементов Пути, начиная с правильных воззрений, об этом говорится в суттах. Самадхи должно быть именно правильным, как и сати, как и усилие итд, а не каким-то там вектором направленным непонятно куда )

----------


## Антарадхана

> Правильное самадхи (самадхи и есть джханы) достигается при наличии остальных элементов Пути, начиная с правильных воззрений, об этом говорится в суттах. Самадхи должно быть именно правильным, как и сати, как и усилие итд, а не каким-то там вектором направленным непонятно куда )


Должно, что-бы оно привело к ниббане. Но сама по себе джхана - это определенная ступень развития навыка сосредоточения, которая будучи развитой без параллельного развития других навыков (сила и пання), не приведет к достижению ниббаны. Ошибочно также думать, что развитие скажем навыка 'сила', автоматически приведет к развитию навыка 'самадхи' и наоборот, они конечно несколько способствуют развитию друг друга, но при этом качественно различны.

----------


## Йен

> Должно, что-бы оно привело к ниббане. Но сама по себе джхана - это определенная ступень развития навыка сосредоточения, которая будучи развитой без параллельного развития других навыков (сила и пання), не приведет к достижению ниббаны. Ошибочно также думать, что развитие скажем навыка 'сила', автоматически приведет к развитию навыка 'самадхи' и наоборот, они конечно способствуют развитию друг друга, но при этом качественно различны.


Ну я ведь говорил уже, что для джханы нужно все предыдущие элементы развивать или нет ? ) 
В джхане же практикующий рассматривает элементы и их характеристики, то есть випассану практикует.

----------


## Антарадхана

> В джхане же практикующий рассматривает элементы и их характеристики, то есть випассану практикует.


Совершенно не обязательно. Так нужно делать правильному буддисту, чтобы приблизиться к достижению ниббаны, и который должен использовать джханы, лишь как инструмент для развития пання. А джхан могут любые йоги достигать, и цели у них могут при этом быть совершенно отличные от буддийских (это я к тому, что такое самадхи не является буддийской монополией, в отличие от ниббаны). Возможно, что достигнув той или джханы, йогин будет считать это окончательным достижением Пробуждения и будет весь остаток жизни наслаждаться этими поглощенностями ума, либо же достигнув их однажды, утеряет способность к их повторному достижению.

----------


## Йен

> Совершенно не обязательно. Так нужно делать правильному буддисту, чтобы приблизиться к достижению ниббаны. А джхан могут любые йоги достигать, и цели у них могут при этом быть совершенно отличные от буддийских (это я к тому, что такое самадхи не является буддийской монополией, в отличие от ниббаны), возможно, что достигнув той или джханы, йогин будет считать это окончательным достижением Пробуждения и будет весь остаток жизни наслаждаться этими поглощенностями ума, либо же достигнув их однажды, утеряет способность к их повторному достижению.


Не пойму о чем спорите-то ) Мы о достижении самма-самадхи говорим, а не о застрявших в неправильных джханах йогинах )
В сутте говорится:
"Но пока я ещё не достигал восторга и счастья, что отделены от чувственных удовольствий, отделены от неблагих состояний, или же [пока не достигал] чего-то более умиротворённого, нежели это, я осознавал, что всё ещё чувственные удовольствия могут привлекать меня. Но когда я ясно увидел правильной мудростью… [когда достигал] чего-то более умиротворённого, нежели это, то я осознал, что меня более не привлекали чувственные удовольствия"


Сноска:
"Восторг и счастье, отделённые от чувственных удовольствий, относятся к первой и второй джхане. Более умиротворённые состояния – это более высокие джханы. Исходя из этого фрагмента сутты можно заключить, что ученик может достичь даже второго плода из четырёх (в буддийском Пути), не обладая джханой."



Вот и спорьте с суттой )

----------


## Антарадхана

> "Но пока я ещё не достигал восторга и счастья, что отделены от чувственных удовольствий, отделены от неблагих состояний, или же [пока не достигал] чего-то более умиротворённого, нежели это, я осознавал, что всё ещё чувственные удовольствия могут привлекать меня. Но когда я ясно увидел *правильной мудростью*… [когда достигал] чего-то более умиротворённого, нежели это, то я осознал, что меня более не привлекали чувственные удовольствия"


Я говорю только о том, что достижение джхан, само по себе не гарантирует полной отреченности от чувственных удовольствий в дальнейшем, если помимо джханы не развивалась правильная мудрость. Потому что многие, на мой взгляд ошибочно считают, что достижение первой джханы практически гарантирует достижение ниббаны за короткий промежуток времени. Я же так не считаю, так как наверняка многие из нас достигали в прошлых рождениях джхан и даже рождались в мирах брахм, где это является врожденной способностью, но от самсары не освободились.

----------

Ассаджи (28.12.2016)

----------


## Ануруддха

> Восторг и удовольствие, возникающие при отстранении от ЧУ и неумелых действий -  совершенно очевидные указатели первой джханы, они повторяются из сутты в сутту, если вы знакомы с ПК, то знаете это. Мудрость должна быть уже на определенном уровне развита, чтобы в джхану войти, иначе вы не сможете правильно отстраниться от ЧУ и неумелых действий, вы их будете просто подавлять, что неправильно и не искореняет влечения так, как мудрость. В сутте вопросы задает мирянин, который достиг уровня однажды-возвращающегося, но не может избавиться от наслаждения ЧУ, так как не реализовал джханы. 
> Я еще не встречал бомжей,  которым после нормальной еды снова нравилось бы есть помои )  может и будут есть - голод заставит, но наслаждаться? ))
> Омрачения остаются, убираются только омрачения, связанные с влечениям к ЧУ, соответственно, реализовавший джхану перерождается в мире форм.


Вы таки идете от обратного - восторг является признаком джханы. Это примерно как если у меня есть спички - значит я курю. 

Кроме того мoнах может достичь даже 4 джханы и все равно может быть соблазнен чувственными удовольствиями и стать мирянином, читаем Хаттхи сутту. Надеюсь на этом вопрос полной отстраненности от чувственных удовольствий при достижении джханы будет закрыт. Что интересно в этой же сутре есть пример про еду  :Smilie: 

А вот интересно, Йен, вы проводили формальный медитативный ретрит хотя бы в течение дней 10? Спрашиваю потому, что есть ощущение, что ваши рассуждения слишком теоретические о практических вещах.

----------

Антарадхана (27.12.2016), Йен (27.12.2016), Кайто Накамура (28.12.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Это убедительная версия. Она неплохо объясняет то что этот восторг уединения Будда призывает практиковать "время от времени". И то что в обычаях Азии такое есть, и возможно уже было в те времена. И в этом случае (гипотетически) понятно почему нет развернутого объяснения. Будда и бханте Сарипутта говорят как бы об общеизвестной традиции. 
> 
> Правда не ясно что конкретно в этих периодических затворах советуется Буддой практиковать. Временные обеты это да, скорее всего, но вот могла ли тут идти речь конкретно о джхане? Думаю вряд ли. Я понимаю что некоторым из нас хочется представить дело так, но это слишком зыбко всё. 
> 
> Более реалистично, что если речь идет о периодических затворах, то значит речь просто о более интенсивной практике, но не конкретно самадхи с (неким предполагаемым) выходом в джхану, а вообще всей возможной практике Дхаммы помимо даны. Это самое четкое из имеющихся конкретных указаний Будды (по Пити Сутте). Не ограничиваться даной, практиковать Дхамму шире. То есть, чтение Сутт сюда тоже входит имхо.


Бхавану естественно - культивирование, взращивание, развитие. 

Что касается конкретно джханы\дхьяны, именно состояния реализации глубочайших уровней внимательности безмятежности и пластичности подвластности ума, то здесь не всё ведь так просто.
Эти достижение превосходят все состояния кама-локо, в том числе и состояния дэво\дэвас(богов), даже таких как Индра\Сакка : ) 
Дхьяны доступны единицам вообще в кама-локо, а не только среди людей. Нужны очень глубокие накопления позитива в уме, а также внешние условия в том числе и созерцательный затвор под умелым руководством. 
Хотя  при необходимом количестве накоплений дхьяна естественным образом обретается. Но это очень редко и такой человек уже не существо кама-локо : )

----------


## Йен

Х


> Вы таки идете от обратного - восторг является признаком джханы. Это примерно как если у меня есть спички - значит я курю. 
> 
> Кроме того мoнах может достичь даже 4 джханы и все равно может быть соблазнен чувственными удовольствиями и стать мирянином, читаем Хаттхи сутту. НаВосторг и счастье, отделённые от чувственных удовольствий, относятся к первой и второй джхане. Более умиротворённые состояния – это более высокие джханы. Исходя из этого фрагмента сутты можно заключить, что ученик может достичь даже второго плода из четырёх (в буддийском Пути), не обладая джханой.деюсь на этом вопрос полной отстраненности от чувственных удовольствий при достижении джханы будет закрыт. Что интересно в этой же сутре есть пример про еду


Отличная сутта в тему, спасибо )
Вопрос не закрыт, пока есть предыдущая, возникает противоречие. Я ни с кем не спорю, есть сутта, где все четко написано )

----------


## Йен

> А вот интересно, Йен, вы проводили формальный медитативный ретрит хотя бы в течение дней 10? Спрашиваю потому, что есть ощущение, что ваши рассуждения слишком теоретические о практических вещах.


Ну зачем мне эти сборища, есть пустая комната, есть берег с морем, есть монастырь рядом - практикуй формально сколько влезет, я и практикую как могу )

----------


## Шавырин

> Могу привести свой ум в состояние восторга сосредоточившись на пару секунд. Это результат практики саматха, в какой-то момент понял как это включается


Это хорошо (наверное) для Вас  Анурудх (?) , кстати , Вы кто ? 

Вроде был администратор с именем Валерий , об изменениях ник-нейма сообщений не было  :Frown:   :Smilie: 






Для сублимации , нет ?


Может тему соблаговолите поднять , где бх-те Топпер озвучивает свой сон перед "уходом" с БФ ?


* think for yourself

----------


## Кайто Накамура

> Я же сутту выше цитировал, где домохозяин Читта входит и пребывает в джханах, когда захочет и на сколько захочет )


Мы знаем что Читта достигал джхан, но не знаем какой практикой он этого добился, нет уверенности что он именно целенаправленно практиковал сосредоточение, регулярно или "время от времени", как некоторые хотят это представить. Может (даже наверняка) это был особый очень редкий благоприятный случай, а практиковал он как раз заучивание и повторение Сутт наизусть ...

----------


## Антарадхана

> Мы знаем что Читта достигал джхан, но не знаем какой практикой он этого добился, нет уверенности что он именно целенаправленно практиковал сосредоточение, регулярно или "время от времени", как некоторые хотят это представить.


Джханы достигаются именно практикой сосредоточения, как в суттах и написано.





> Может (даже наверняка) это был особый очень редкий благоприятный случай, а практиковал он как раз заучивание и повторение Сутт наизусть ...


Можно хоть весь Канон наизусть выучить, но это не приведет к достижению джхан, без практики сосредоточения. И даже к развитию мудрости это может не привести, если нет понимания того, о чем говориться в суттах

----------

Ануруддха (29.12.2016)

----------


## Йен

> Мы знаем что Читта достигал джхан, но не знаем какой практикой он этого добился, нет уверенности что он именно целенаправленно практиковал сосредоточение, регулярно или "время от времени", как некоторые хотят это представить. Может (даже наверняка) это был особый очень редкий благоприятный случай, а практиковал он как раз заучивание и повторение Сутт наизусть ...


Что-то не помню таких случаев из Канона, чтобы слушая сутты практикующие входили в джханы ) Арьями становились, даже арахантами, вроде, тоже, но в дхжану войти и пребывать ощущая восторг и счастье рожденные оставлением ... )

----------


## Кайто Накамура

> Джханы достигаются именно практикой сосредоточения, как в суттах и написано.


Как раз в Суттах написано (и повторяется десятки раз) что вначале ученик уходит Сангху, в бездомную жизнь, и потом практикует много чего, что в комплексе толком можно практиковать при образе жизни бхиккху и никак иначе, а только потом с опорой на достигнутые факторы, достигает джхан. Но некоторые у нас смело отбрасывают первый шаг, смело и неосмотрительно... 





> Можно хоть весь Канон наизусть выучить, но это не приведет к достижению джхан, без практики сосредоточения. И даже к развитию мудрости это может не привести, если нет понимания того, о чем говориться в суттах


Помимо понимания смысла Сутт нужно ещё и вовлечение. Ошибка бледнолицых в том, что вместо вовлечения у них отстраненность. Вместо тщательного и трепетного следования сюжетам Никай, вместо вовлечения в мир Дхаммы у некоторых бледнолицых подход как технологии, как к техническим описаниям. Это довольно сложная тема...

----------


## Йен

> Как раз в Суттах написано (и повторяется десятки раз) что вначале ученик уходит Сангху, в бездомную жизнь, и потом практикует много чего, что в комплексе толком можно практиковать при образе жизни бхиккху и никак иначе, а только потом с опорой на достигнутые факторы, достигает джхан. Но некоторые у нас смело отбрасывают первый шаг, смело и неосмотрительн



Дутия патипада сутта: Путь (II)
СН 45.24


редакция перевода: 09.05.2013
Перевод с английского: SV

источник:
"Samyutta Nikaya by Bodhi, p. 1535"

В Саваттхи. [Благословенный сказал]: «Монахи, вне зависимости от того, монах человек или же мирянин, я не восхваляю неправильный путь. Монах или же мирянин, практикующий неправильно, из-за принятия неправильного пути практики не обретает метода, благой Дхаммы. И каков, монахи, неправильный путь? Это неправильные воззрения… устремление… речь… действия… средства к жизни… усилие… осознанность… неправильное сосредоточение. Это называется неправильным путём. Монах или же мирянин, практикующий неправильно, из-за принятия неправильного пути практики не обретает метода, благой Дхаммы.
Монахи, вне зависимости от того, монах человек или же мирянин, я восхваляю правильный путь. Монах или же мирянин, практикующий правильно, из-за принятия правильного пути практики обретает метод, благую Дхамму. И каков, монахи, правильный путь? Это правильные воззрения… устремление… речь… действия… средства к жизни… усилие… осознанность… правильное сосредоточение. Это называется правильным путём. Монах или же мирянин, практикующий правильно, из-за принятия правильного пути практики обретает метод, благую Дхамму».

----------


## Кайто Накамура

> Дутия патипада сутта: Путь (II)
> СН 45.24
> 
> 
> редакция перевода: 09.05.2013
> Перевод с английского: SV
> 
> источник:
> "Samyutta Nikaya by Bodhi, p. 1535"
> ...


Эта Сутта подтверждает мою позицию. Возможно вы полагаете что есть противоречие между моей позицией и Суттой. Но по моему его нет. Я говорю о правильном и неправильном следовании пути на основе своего опыта. Будда говорит о том же.  :Smilie:  Правильная практика должна вести к результатам, к успехам. "Обретает метод, благую Дхамму" в данном случае речь о вовлечении, о котором я говорю (как я это понимаю). Ну так у меня и есть успехи, (с их обсуждений начался спор в топике). Я же рассказываю это не потому что мне хочется спорить (не хочется), я правда буду рад если как можно больше людей откроют это для себя, счастье Дхаммы.

[Благословенный сказал]: «Монахи, есть эти два вида счастья. Какие два? (1) Мирское счастье и (2) духовное счастье. Таковы два вида счастья. Из этих двух видов счастья духовное счастье является высочайшим».

 :Smilie:

----------


## Йен

В сутте говорится, что не важно - мирянин человек или бхиккху, если он практикует правильный путь, то обретет Дхамму, а путь этот включает в себя и развитие сати и самадхи. То есть, мирянин его полностью практикует, как и монах.
У бхиккху условия для практики намного благоприятнее, и он может результата быстрее добиться, это с одной стороны, а с другой - мирянин может так же создать себе определенные условия и жить как отшельник, монах же быть занятым повседневными обязанностями, типа, посещения всяких мероприятий по приглашению мирян и тд и не иметь времени для практики. В общем,  здесь все сводится к частным случаям )
Про вовлечение - я не совсем понимаю о чем речь, приведите аналог термина из ПК для сравнения. Вовлечение - это обычно, когда ум теряющий памятование и осознанность липнет к преходящему, то есть цепляется за непостоянное )

----------


## Кайто Накамура

> В сутте говорится, что не важно - мирянин человек или бхиккху, если он практикует правильный путь, то обретет Дхамму, а путь этот включает в себя и развитие сати и самадхи. То есть, мирянин его полностью практикует, как и монах.


Ну нет же!  :Smilie:  Где вы видите там мысль о том что путь для мирян такой же (да ещё и "полностью") как и для бхиккху? Это вы добавляете. В Сутте сказано, что и бхиккху и миряне могут как правильно практиковать так и неправильно. И говорится что правильная практика ведет к "обретению Дхаммы". Но правильная-то практика как раз и не включает какие-то усилия в конкретном случае конкретного ученика. Например, в неподходящих условиях некоторое усилие окажется неправильным. Если оно несвоевременно, если нет соответствующей подготовки, нет факторов. В этом случае правильно будет не тратить на него силы и время. 

Если бы Будда имел в виду что практика бхиккху и практика мирян одинаковы, но только у бхиккху лучше условия (разница количественная) то он так бы и сказал. Но вместо этого он много раз говорит, что есть "низшая жизнь домохозяев", и есть "высший путь бхиккху", то есть разница тут качественная конечно.




> Про вовлечение - я не совсем понимаю о чем речь, приведите аналог термина из ПК для сравнения. Вовлечение - это обычно, когда ум теряющий памятование и осознанность липнет к преходящему, то есть цепляется за непостоянное )


Нет я немного о другом. Не уверен что готов сформулировать. Это к вопросу значения слова "Дхамма", если брать ПК, в значении "основа", "закон",...

----------


## Йен

> Ну нет же!  Где вы видите там мысль о том что путь для мирян такой же (да ещё и "полностью") как и для бхиккху? Это вы добавляете. В Сутте сказано, что и бхиккху и миряне могут как правильно практиковать так и неправильно. И говорится что правильная практика ведет к "обретению Дхаммы". Но правильная-то практика как раз и не включает какие-то усилия в конкретном случае конкретного ученика. Например, в неподходящих условиях некоторое усилие окажется неправильным. Если оно несвоевременно, если нет соответствующей подготовки, нет факторов. В этом случае правильно будет не тратить на него силы и время.


Неправильный путь означает неправильные воззрения и тд., оканчивающиеся неправильным самадхи.  А не условия,  в которых он практикуется.  Если бы миряне должны были практиковать только отдельные элементы Пути, то в сутте так бы и говорилось, в ней же все составляющие Пути четко перечислены и они одинаковы - как для мирян, так и для бхиккху.

----------


## Антарадхана

> Как раз в Суттах написано (и повторяется десятки раз) что вначале ученик уходит Сангху, в бездомную жизнь, и потом практикует много чего, что в комплексе толком можно практиковать при образе жизни бхиккху и никак иначе, а только потом с опорой на достигнутые факторы, достигает джхан.


Вы выдаете желаемое за действительное. В Каноне описано множество мирян, практиковавших бхавану и достигших высших плодов практики.

----------


## Кайто Накамура

> Неправильный путь означает неправильные воззрения и тд., оканчивающиеся неправильным самадхи.  А не условия,  в которых он практикуется.  Если бы миряне должны были практиковать только отдельные элементы Пути, то в сутте так бы и говорилось, в ней же все составляющие Пути четко перечислены и они одинаковы - как для мирян, так и для бхиккху.


Нет, неправильный путь это тот который не ведет к "обретению Дхаммы". Это критерий. А правильный ведет к обретению Дхаммы.  :Smilie:  И тут уже личный вопрос, к конкретному ученику (бхиккху или мирянину) как он сам оценивает свои успехи. Дхамма "прекрасна в начале..." Я про себя могу сказать что у меня успехи есть, а у вас, Йен, как обстоят дела? Как у вас с "обретением Дхаммы"? Если вы убеждены в правильности своего понимания подходов к практике, то подкрепите это, зачем тут секреты?

----------


## Йен

> Я про себя могу сказать что у меня успехи есть, а у вас, Йен, как обстоят дела?


Да все плохо, сегодня на суат мон "я" где-то потерялось, может за статую закатилось, до сих пор найти не могу  :Frown:

----------

Ануруддха (28.12.2016), Ассаджи (29.12.2016), Владимир Николаевич (30.12.2016)

----------


## Кайто Накамура

Вы иронизируете  :Smilie:

----------


## Кайто Накамура

> Про вовлечение - я не совсем понимаю о чем речь, приведите аналог термина из ПК для сравнения. Вовлечение - это обычно, когда ум теряющий памятование и осознанность липнет к преходящему, то есть цепляется за непостоянное )


Что касается вовлеченности/отстраненности, то эта мысль немного сложная, многоаспектная, но один из аспектов такой, что вообще говорить о Дхамме стоило бы с опорой на свой опыт. Так правильнее по моему будет. А не так, как будто обсуждают нечто внешнее. Многие по моему увлекаются формулируя те или иные свои толкования, но при этом не упоминают о том, какие результаты им самим дали эти подходы. Получается, что это толкования с позиции "я так понимаю смысл текстов", но это отстраненная позиция.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Тут один участник форума предлагал достигших первой джханы проверять на отсутствие боли, уж не знаю иголками там в них тыкать или еще как. Это слишком формальный подход. Это состояние ума, на мой взгляд, возможно только в момент сосредоточения и тогда действительно пропадает телесное ощущение, да и в общем тяги к чувственным удовольствиям не может быть поскольку ум и так находится в ярком восторге.


Об этом и шла речь: о прекращении дискомфортных телесных ощущений (к примеру -- заурядных болей, возникающих в суставах при длительном нахождении в положении "сидя, скрестив ноги").

----------


## Ассаджи

> Восторг уединения - это первая джхана. То есть Будда рекомендует мирянам практиковать самадхи.


Да, досточтимый Бхиккху Бодхи приводит Комментарий:

1173 _Pavivekaṃ pītiṃ_. Mp: "The rapture that arises based on the first and second jhānas."

----------

Антарадхана (28.12.2016), Владимир Николаевич (30.12.2016), Йен (29.12.2016)

----------


## Ассаджи

> Не будет там привязанности, так как она достигается на основе сати.


Привязанность - частое явление при практике джхан.

См. http://dhamma.ru/forum/index.php?top...sg4797#msg4797 и далее.

----------

Антарадхана (28.12.2016), Йен (29.12.2016)

----------


## Ассаджи

> "Кто-то" это Будда )


Будда в Чула-дуккхакхандха сутте говорит в целом о том, что он достиг, а не только о первой джхане.

Чувственное желание прекращается только у "не-возвращающегося", это далеко за первой джханой.

http://dhamma.ru/forum/index.php?topic=591.0

Что хватка желания ослабевает, так это да.

----------

Антарадхана (29.12.2016), Ануруддха (29.12.2016), Йен (29.12.2016)

----------


## Ассаджи

> Джханы достигаются именно практикой сосредоточения, как в суттах и написано.


Вот, кстати, о мирянке:

258. Bhikkhus, out of my lay female disciples the first ...

262. Uttaranandamātā for jhanas.

http://awake.kiev.ua/dhamma/tipitaka...ggapali-e.html

----------


## Ассаджи

> Должно, что-бы оно привело к ниббане. Но сама по себе джхана - это определенная ступень развития навыка сосредоточения, которая будучи развитой без параллельного развития других навыков (сила и пання), не приведет к достижению ниббаны. Ошибочно также думать, что развитие скажем навыка 'сила', автоматически приведет к развитию навыка 'самадхи' и наоборот, они конечно несколько способствуют развитию друг друга, но при этом качественно различны.


Как объясняется в Дутия-Агарава сутте (АН 5.22), для полного развития мудрости необходимо развитие сосредоточения, а для полного развития сосредоточения - развитие нравственности:

22. Irreverent (2)

“(1) Bhikkhus, when a bhikkhu is irreverent and undeferential, and his behavior is uncongenial to his fellow monks, it is impossible for him to fulfill the factor of proper conduct. (2) Without fulfilling the factor of proper conduct, it is impossible for him to fulfill the factor of a trainee. (3) Without fulfilling the factor of a trainee, it is impossible for him to fulfill the aggregate of virtuous behavior. (4) Without fulfilling the aggregate of virtuous behavior, it is impossible for him to fulfill the aggregate of concentration. (5) Without fulfilling the aggregate of concentration, it is impossible for him to fulfill the aggregate of wisdom."

https://suttacentral.net/en/an5.22

Dutiya - agāravasuttaṃ - Second on unruliness

Bhikkhus, that bhikkhu who is unruly, rebellious and not of the sharing nature with co-associates in the holy life should complete the lesser ethics is not a possibility. Without becoming complete in the lesser ethics, that he should complete the training is not a possibility. Without completing the training, that he should complete the mass of virtues is not a possibility. Without completing the mass of virtues, that he should be complete in concentration is not a possibility. Without becoming complete in the mass of concentration, that he should be complete in wisdom is not a possibility.

‘‘So vata, bhikkhave, bhikkhu agāravo appatisso asabhāgavuttiko ‘sabrahmacārīsu ābhisamācārikaṃ dhammaṃ paripūressatī’ti netaṃ ṭhānaṃ vijjati. ‘Ābhisamācārikaṃ dhammaṃ aparipūretvā sekhaṃ dhammaṃ paripūressatī’ti netaṃ ṭhānaṃ vijjati. ‘Sekhaṃ dhammaṃ aparipūretvā sīlakkhandhaṃ paripūressatī’ti netaṃ ṭhānaṃ vijjati. ‘Sīlakkhandhaṃ aparipūretvā samādhikkhandhaṃ paripūressatī’ti netaṃ ṭhānaṃ vijjati. ‘Samādhikkhandhaṃ aparipūretvā paññākkhandhaṃ paripūressatī’ti netaṃ ṭhānaṃ vijjati.

http://awake.kiev.ua/dhamma/tipitaka...kavaggo-e.html

----------

Йен (29.12.2016)

----------


## Йен

> Будда в Чула-дуккхакхандха сутте говорит в целом о том, что он достиг, а не только о первой джхане.
> 
> Чувственное желание прекращается только у "не-возвращающегося", это далеко за первой джханой.
> 
> Что хватка желания ослабевает, так это да.



Там в сноске есть пояснение о вопрошающем, что он был однажды возвращающимся:

"Согласно Комментарию, Маханама к этому моменту уже давно как достиг плода однажды-возвращения, который уменьшает жажду, злобу, заблуждение, но не искореняет их. Маханама ошибочно считал, что однажды-возвращение должно искоренять их, поэтому и обратился с этим вопросом к Будде. Судя по пояснению Комментария, ученик Благородных всё ещё может ошибаться в отношении того, на каком уровне какие загрязнения отбрасываются."

http://www.theravada.ru/Teaching/Can...a-sutta-sv.htm

Далее Будда говорит, что "Ученик Благородных ясно увидел правильной мудростью", то есть мудрость уже развита до определенного уровня, но непонятно до какого - арья практикующий или еще нет. Понятно только, что мудрость есть, но джхана еще не достигнута и потому влечения к чувственным удовольствиям кама-локи остаются.

Если у достигшего первой джханы есть еще влечения к кама-локе, то получается, что данная реализация вовсе не гарантирует перерождение в мире форм?

Вообще, есть какие-то ясные признаки, для определения реализации первой джханы? Чисто для себя. Потому как при практике сосредоточения появления ощущений всякого рода блаженств нередки, вполне можно спутать с джханой. )

----------

Ассаджи (31.12.2016)

----------


## PampKin Head

Спасибо за последние 7 страниц треда, пошел продолжать практику анапана-сати.  :Smilie: 

P.S.
*
"Over there are the roots of trees; over there, empty dwellings. Practice jhana, monks. Don't be heedless. Don't later fall into regret. This is our message to you."*

— SN 35.145

Пребывание в дхъянах/джанах очищает ум; "придавливает" проявление клеш, позволяя более легко контролировать и реально с ними работать (рад, конечно же, за тех, у кого с ними и так все ок).

А в наступающем году хотел бы пожелать тем, кому надо, все же проехаться по дороге на Мандалай, чтобы попасть туда, куда надо попасть  :Wink:  C наступающим! http://dharmaseed.org/teacher/261/

----------

Ассаджи (31.12.2016)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Это смелый вывод, но боюсь он спорный. Слишком идеалистично и наивно звучит, Будда видел что и у бхиккху практика сосредоточения идет не гладко, и он не не стал бы рекомендовать мирянам что-то настолько труднодостижимое для практики, да ещё и "время от времени", как бы между прочим - "входить и пребывать". *Само это "входить и пребывать" указывает на то, что речь о чем-то доступном.* Видимо "восторг уединения" это не синоним первой джханы, можно предположить что было более общее значение для этого понятия, когда-то его использовали для первой джаны, а когда-то для практики как таковой (такая моя версия) всей практики помимо даны. 
> 
> Факт что сегодня среди бхиккху джханы большая редкость, среди мирян тем более.


В некотором смысле, так и должно быть: "входить и пребывать" относятся к мастерству/овладению дхьянами. Не только входить, используя собственное намерение, но и пребывать строго определенное время в той или иной дхьяне (тренируемый навык).

Собственно, именно таким образом и поддерживают способность к сосредоточению люди, которые освоили те или иные дхьяны, впоследствии.

----------

Ассаджи (31.12.2016)

----------


## Кайто Накамура

> В некотором смысле, так и должно быть: "входить и пребывать" относятся к мастерству/овладению дхьянами. Не только входить, используя собственное намерение, но и пребывать строго определенное время в той или иной дхьяне (тренируемый навык).
> 
> Собственно, именно таким образом и поддерживают способность к сосредоточению люди, которые освоили те или иные дхьяны, впоследствии.


Да это понятно. Спор о том, советовал ли Будда в Пити Сутте домохозяевам именно самадхи с целью достижения джхан чтобы "входить и пребывать". Джханы это очень эксклюзивная вещь. Возможно, какие-то очень отдельные избранные домохозяева во время Будды и могли их достигать, но нигде кроме этой сутты нет проповедей в которых бы Будда к этому мирян призывал. В отношении бхиккху много раз говорится, что для них "достижение сверхчеловеческих обретений" - обязательство и цель. 

Поэтому кажется сомнительным что в Пити Сутте речь идет конкретно о самадхи и джханах когда Будда говорит о "восторге уединения", который бы мирянам стоило бы практиковать "время от времени". Вряд ли Будда противопоставлял бы в случае мирян дану и самадхи-джханы. Скорее тут речь о нескольких вариантах практики, в том числе более доступной для мирян. В категорию "восторг уединения" (как противопоставление дане) для мирян можно бы с уверенностью включить и сати и брахмавихары.  :Smilie:  

Считать "восторг уединения" из Пити Сутты синонимом джхан - имхо слишком смелая трактовка.

----------


## Йен

> Да это понятно. Спор о том, советовал ли Будда в Пити Сутте домохозяевам именно самадхи с целью достижения джхан чтобы "входить и пребывать". Джханы это очень эксклюзивная вещь. Возможно, какие-то очень отдельные избранные домохозяева во время Будды и могли их достигать, но нигде кроме этой сутты нет проповедей в которых бы Будда к этому мирян призывал. В отношении бхиккху много раз говорится, что для них "достижение сверхчеловеческих обретений" - обязательство и цель. 
> 
> Поэтому кажется сомнительным что в Пити Сутте речь идет конкретно о самадхи и джханах когда Будда говорит о "восторге уединения", который бы мирянам стоило бы практиковать "время от времени". Вряд ли Будда противопоставлял бы в случае мирян дану и самадхи-джханы. Скорее тут речь о нескольких вариантах практики, в том числе более доступной для мирян. В категорию "восторг уединения" (как противопоставление дане) для мирян можно бы с уверенностью включить и сати и брахмавихары.  
> 
> Считать "восторг уединения" из Пити Сутты синонимом джхан - имхо слишком смелая трактовка.


Развитие сати ведет к джханам, метта-бхавана ведет к метта-джхане.
Вечером я иду в монастырь, где с другими мирянами и монахами декламирую сутты, принимаю прибежище и практикую самадхи, это обыденная реальность, любой тайский ребенок знает - что такое "нанг самадхи",  что мы делаем не так? ) Джхана труднодостижима, но если не пытаться практиковать, то и реализовать ее никогда не получится.

----------

Ассаджи (31.12.2016)

----------


## Антарадхана

> Да это понятно. Спор о том, советовал ли Будда в Пити Сутте домохозяевам именно самадхи с целью достижения джхан чтобы "входить и пребывать".


Будда учил одному и тому же Благородному Восьмеричному Пути, и монахов, и мирян.

----------

Ассаджи (31.12.2016)

----------


## Шавырин

> Будда учил одному и тому же Благородному Восьмеричному Пути, и монахов, и мирян.



Это в Тхераваде так ?


Монах ( Мона́х (греч. μοναχός — одиночный, единичный), жен. мона́хиня — обычно — член религиозной общины, в соответствии с обетом (клятвой) ведущий аскетическую жизнь либо в рамках монашеской общины )

Миряне ( миряне — @font face {font family: ChurchArial ; src: url( /fonts/ARIAL Church 02.ttf );} span {font size:17px;font weight:normal !important; font family: ChurchArial ,Arial,Serif;}  светские люди, не духовные )

Бред !

Кто-то лжёт   :Confused: 

Выбери свой вариант

----------


## Антарадхана

"Монахи, вне зависимости от того, монах человек или же мирянин, я восхваляю правильный путь. Монах или же мирянин, практикующий правильно, из-за принятия правильного пути практики обретает метод, благую Дхамму. И каков, монахи, правильный путь? Это правильные воззрения… устремление… речь… действия… средства к жизни… усилие… осознанность… правильное сосредоточение. Это называется правильным путём. Монах или же мирянин, практикующий правильно, из-за принятия правильного пути практики обретает метод, благую Дхамму". СН 45.24

----------

Ассаджи (31.12.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (01.01.2017)

----------


## Йен

Я недавно бхиккху рясу поднес в качестве даны, а он мне булочку с мясом  дал - наполнил багажник моего скутера,  видимо щедрость развивает )

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (01.01.2017)

----------


## PampKin Head

Будда проповедовал и наставлял 44 года. З а это время был период, когда в Сангхе не было обетов вообще, и период с обетами. Также было время, когда мирянам давались одни наставления, а было время, когда - совершенно другие.

Поэтому ломать голову на тему, что Будда рекомендовал, а чего не рекомендовал кому то не имеет смысла вообще. Встретите Буддy, попросите наставлений здесь и сейчас.

Будда же показал весьма творческий подход к достижению Пробуждения. Вот такое живое чувство и надо сохранять вне зависимости от цвета штанов или формы одеяний.

----------

Ho Shim (01.01.2017), Айрат (29.12.2016), Владимир Николаевич (30.12.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (30.12.2016), Шавырин (29.12.2016)

----------


## Ассаджи

> Если у достигшего первой джханы есть еще влечения к кама-локе, то получается, что данная реализация вовсе не гарантирует перерождение в мире форм?


Само по себе достижение первой джханы ничего не гарантирует. 
Пишут, что если пребывать в первой джхане в момент смерти, то произойдет перерождение в мире форм.
Однако для того, чтобы и в момент смерти пребывать в джхане, нужно еще работать и работать.




> Вообще, есть какие-то ясные признаки, для определения реализации первой джханы? Чисто для себя. Потому как при практике сосредоточения появления ощущений всякого рода блаженств нередки, вполне можно спутать с джханой. )


Если кто-то продает джхану, то это реализация ее как товара.

А что касается достижения, то основной, вполне ясный, признак достижения - однонастроенность (экаггата). Например, при Анапанасати тактильное восприятие всего тела окрашивается "воздушностью". Когда ум однонастроен, все восприятие окрашивается опорой, в данном случае тактильное восприятие - воздухом.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (31.12.2016), Йен (31.12.2016)

----------


## Ассаджи

> Спор о том, советовал ли Будда в Пити Сутте домохозяевам именно самадхи с целью достижения джхан чтобы "входить и пребывать".


Да, досточтимый Бхиккху Бодхи приводит Комментарий:

1173 _Pavivekaṃ pītiṃ._ Mp: "The rapture that arises based on the first and second jhānas."

----------


## PampKin Head

Выходя из дхьяны, проверяешь факторы. По тому или иному набору оных факторов и определяется, в какой дхьяне пребывал.

----------

Ассаджи (02.01.2017)

----------

